# Born in 1974...



## Shellvz

Hi - looking for women born in 1974 who are ttc for first pregnancy.

It would be great to be on this journey together :)


----------



## Taurus8484

Im a 1974 baby........my birthday in 9 days on the 19th May.......also TTC for #1


----------



## Shellvz

And also a fellow Aussie I see :)

Thanks for replying...


----------



## Shanoa

Hey ladies,

I am also a 1974 child and an Aussie:)

I've just joined the site because we've been TTC since last month and discovered today that we've had no joy in month 1. Boo. It would be great to share the journey with you. It's starting to become a big part of our lives but you can't really talk about it like you can with other life journeys.

I've also been reading loads of online stuff about over 35s and it can get depressing but its great reading about real women and their experiences. Plus everyone seems so supportive here.

Are you doing anything fancy to help? I've git an ovulation calendar app on my phone and am taking pre-pregnancy vitamins. I was pondering a trip to the GP for a check up and some advice too but haven't got around to it yet.

Sending you all lots of baby dust!


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Shanoa,

Sorry for your disappointment - I know that feeling. I agree that much of what you read online about conceiving late 30's can be overwhelming.

I was using an iPhone app to pinpoint fertile days and no luck. Began temping every morning, using opk's after work from day 10 and discovered my actual ovulation time was different to iPhone app. So I was always missing the window before...

I am taking Elevit & primrose oil + fish oil for first half then switch to flaxseed oil once ovulated. It helps increase good cm. and it does! I have never had so much cm...

My husband has started taking Menevit. We have preseed but haven't used it yet. We are trying something different each cycle.

Now I am 7dpo and having lots of symptoms but I promised myself after last months disappointment not to believe I am pregnant till confirmed by preg test.

Hard to wait... Too early to test :(

#symptoms: cramping, nausea, sore boobs, runny nose, itchy legs, heartburn, very gassy, smells & tastes strong, high temp, tired


----------



## Shanoa

Hey Shellvz,

Thanks for your sweet words. We are going to try super-regular BD approach next month! ( I hope I've got the acronym right... I have to keep looking them up!)

I'm going to google your suggestions if you're getting some good results. I've taken evening primrose oil in the past but it was for period pain. I didn't know if was useful for TTC. Thanks for the recommendations:)

Your symptoms sound really promising, Shellvz! I know what you mean about not wanting to get your hopes up. I started to get excited last month when I started to get slight nausea but it only lasted a few days and then disappeared. Then next day I could feel AF coming:(

But you have quite a lot of signs... when will you test? I'm going to keep all of my fingers and toes crossed for you. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Taurus8484

Great to see some Aussies on here!!!

So, I will be 38 next weekend (19th May) and last night got my BFP at 11dpo and got 2 x BFP this morning at 12dpo so pretty sure this is it!!!!!!!!!!!

YAY..........we are so frickin excited!!!!

So our story is, married since November, been trying for a baby since November after honeymoon so around 6 months.

I had to idea what to do........honestly clueless on the ins and outs of pregnancy at the start.

Thought I ovulated on do 14 because that is what the text books tell you, but even though I have a 28 day cycle, I ovulate on day 16....

So, best things I did:

Buy a OPK, a good one, like the Clearblue Ovulation Kit with the smiley face, that way you will know when you ovulate.

Chart your temperature each morning, you will notice patterns and trends that will tell a story each time.

If you suffer from not having any eggwhite CM like me, buy Conceive Plus. Used it for the second month, and bingo pregnant.

Make sure you take your Eleivit because of our age, had husband on Menevit also.

And dont stress too much if you dont have any symptoms, apart from the cramping, I dont have any of the normal symptoms, my boobs are only a little sore........but the cramps feel different that PMS cramps and I had a hugh implanatation dip at 8dpo.

Keep positive.


Good luck to you all and baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## Shellvz

Congratulations Taurus :) That is so exciting for you both!!!

I too was very naive when it came to getting pregnant - I used to this us so clever when we didn't fall pregnant at the start... until we started trying and not succeeding.

I found that Primrose oil plus fish oil and then flaxeed oil increased and improves CM dramatically too.


----------



## Bingo

Another Aussie here born in 1974 but TTC No. 2 so kind of gate crashing but couldn't resist.

We have only just started TTC this month. I got pregnant very quickly twice before (one miscarriage and my lovely daughter) so I'm probably a bit over confident this time around. Assuming we manage to BD at least every other night for the next few nights I'm going to be VERY disappointed if nothing comes of it.

I used the Clearblue fertility monitor and softcups the last two times. I will be using softcups this month and the monitor next month (we only decided to start trying a few days ago so I missed the opportunity to use it this month).

Congratulation Taurus!!! And good luck to everyone else. I have my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Shellvz

Welcome Bingo :) 

Perhaps I should change the criteria to Aussies born in 1974 trying to conceive ;)

You are most welcome and all the best with ttc :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Shellvz: my fingers are crossed for you! Sending lots of :dust: and wishes for a sticky bean!


----------



## MdmB

Hi everyone,

Am new to this forum (and forums in general!), but am Aussie and born in 1974 so I should fit right in!

Married only one month ago, TTC since Feb, had a weird possible miscarriage in March. 

Am not using OPK or temping yet (so much to learn!), relying on ewcm and ovulation pain to tell me when I have ovulated (iffy, I know). And as newly weds there is plenty of BDing...

So now I am probably 11dpo. Since about 3-4dpo have had cramping, started on the right, moved to the left, then to the middle, not every day but most days. Painful at times. No spotting. Also my nipples (sorry, tmi) have been SO unbelievably sore. My breasts are not sore to touch at all, but my nipples have just ached for a couple of days. This has not happened before, ever. 

Anyway, so BFN yesterday 10dpo. I am not in Australia right now so not sure of the reliability of the HPT.

I will try again tomorrow morning I think. AF was due today (do I have a really short time between O and AF?), am not always completely regular. 

Good luck to everyone and congratulations to you Taurus!


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Hi girls - same age here! Wondered why you were taking flax seed oil only in second half of your cycle as its something I take every day (in seed form).
Ive frounf EPO works a treat.
baby dust to you all :)


----------



## Shellvz

Hello and welcome Kismet, MdmB & Kasgreenbean :)

It is good to have you onboard - this is a journey with many hopes, fears & unknowns. Good to have friends who understand what it feels like!

I don't think we are too old yet (37-39) is still possible for many women to conceive. It seems to be a lot about timing and being healthy from what I have read.

Might be too early to test MdmB still. Let us know how you go... Sounds promising though :)

I switch between primrose oil to flaxseed oil because you can't take primrose oil after ovulation but it helps improve ewcm before ovulation.


----------



## Shellvz

Happy mothers day and 'potential mothers' day to all ladies :)


----------



## Shellvz

MdmB said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am new to this forum (and forums in general!), but am Aussie and born in 1974 so I should fit right in!
> 
> Married only one month ago, TTC since Feb, had a weird possible miscarriage in March.
> 
> Am not using OPK or temping yet (so much to learn!), relying on ewcm and ovulation pain to tell me when I have ovulated (iffy, I know). And as newly weds there is plenty of BDing...
> 
> So now I am probably 11dpo. Since about 3-4dpo have had cramping, started on the right, moved to the left, then to the middle, not every day but most days. Painful at times. No spotting. Also my nipples (sorry, tmi) have been SO unbelievably sore. My breasts are not sore to touch at all, but my nipples have just ached for a couple of days. This has not happened before, ever.
> 
> Anyway, so BFN yesterday 10dpo. I am not in Australia right now so not sure of the reliability of the HPT.
> 
> I will try again tomorrow morning I think. AF was due today (do I have a really short time between O and AF?), am not always completely regular.
> 
> Good luck to everyone and congratulations to you Taurus!

Is af due on 11dpo? That does seem short but we are all different. I am 14 days on average.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Not from Australia, but from 1974!

I wish I had some good news, but so far no luck at all. We have tried for 30 cycles with no BFP at all, and doctors still don't have a reason why despite all kinds of tests. It's not looking good for us. :nope:

We thought perhaps it is a (total) lack of cervical mucus, but that is quite inconclusive. Plenty more details in another thread in this forum (click my name to find it).

In any case... best of luck to the "class of '74"!


----------



## MdmB

Thanks Shellvz. It's good to find so many women on the same journey! 

BFN again today, 11 or 12dpo (not 100% sure). Hopefully still too early. My cycle can range from 26-31 days so even though AF was due yesterday it was probably going to arrive later this week. 

PiggieFarmer I am so new to this so I can only imagine going through 30 cycles. Best of luck to you, I am sure your time is near. 

Happy mother's day to all!


----------



## Shellvz

Piggiefarmer, welcome :)

I can't imagine the journey you have been on so far, ESP when Dr's cannot give you a reason.

I pray that you will become pregnant soon. Don't lose hope. Right egg, right sperm, right time.


----------



## crystal443

Hey ladies :hugs: I'm a 1974 baby but did finally manage to get knocked up :thumbup: Good luck girls may your TTC journey be short :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

Good luck girls, Crystal443 and myself are 1974 babies and we are both pregnant now.

Lady I work with had a baby boy at 40 and another baby boy at 42........so there is always HOPE!!!!

Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Shellvz

Congratulations Crystal443 :)

Thanks for the encouragement Taurus8484 :)

It's good to hear good news when there is so much negative information abounding online!


----------



## MdmB

I can't stand this waiting game! How is it possible to get on with your life when every second you are analysing every little twinge and niggle in your body (and then googling it...) and hoping it means you are pregnant while deep down thinking you are not. Hoping you haven't left it too late and still have some good eggs left! I can't work and buy groceries and make dinner and talk to my friends or my husband while all this is in my head - it's too much!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

MdmB said:


> I can't stand this waiting game! How is it possible to get on with your life when every second you are analysing every little twinge and niggle in your body (and then googling it...) and hoping it means you are pregnant while deep down thinking you are not.

It does seem like everything is a symptom of everything else! Nausea, cramping, tenderness... could be your period, could be pregnant, could be nothing. At this point I have learned to wait for AF or BFP (and still watching for anything _really_ unusual), not that waiting is particularly easy either.


----------



## Shellvz

I completely agree!

Before ttc I paid no attention to any symptoms, always assumed pmt and never considered this 2 weeks a 2ww.

Now I feel obsessed about every niggle, possible symptom and swing from hope to disbelief.

I don't know how to stop this madness!!!!


----------



## NMichMomma

_Ohhhhh...can I crash this....Im also in the "1974" club, but I have a 4 year old. We have been ttc number two for 3 years and nada. I am PCOS so that is another strike against me esp. being *Gasp* 38! (how the heck did that happen!?) Wishing you all the best of luck!! My cousin just had her first baby at 41. Miracles do happen! _


----------



## Shellvz

Welcome NMichMomma :) Of course you can crash - us 1974 girls need to stick together :)

Wishing you all the best in your journey and pray that we all conceive soon!


----------



## Shellvz

Well - 12dpo and completely clueless whether we succeeded this month or not - have symptoms which could be pmt or pregnancy...

Feeling more resigned as time progresses that we are not pregnant. Will know by Sunday either way. Today is Wednesday so nearly there. 

Trying to keep myself distracted - not the easiest thing to do - and encourage myself with the thought that there is always next month if this cycle unsuccessful.


----------



## Bingo

Congrats Crystal and Taurus, that is so exciting. Wishing you both a happy and healthy 40 weeks.

Looks like I am probably out this month as we only had sex twice (there's always that twinge of hope though). We were supposed to do it every day for ten days to cover our bases but OH has got cold feet and not sure he wants another. Well he does, he just doesn't want the sleepless nights and is questioning splitting everything between two - private education, first car, help with deposit for a house. I think he's thinking too much about it and hope he calms down and comes back round again. We shall see. He says he'll be very happy (if by some miracle I've conceived) if I do become pregnant from the two session we had this time around.


----------



## Meloc9710

Hi ladies, I was also born in '74. I have a 14 yr old and 2 year old. I got my bfp a week ago and am currently about 5 weeks. I had a miscarriage in Dec 2011 at 6 weeks. I have my first scan on May 30th. I am so nervous and worried. Trying not to be, just trying to be cautiously happy. I know being worried is not helping the situation so I just try to stay as busy as possible. Good luck and lots of baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Shellvz

13dpo massive temp drop
I'm out... Af imminent
All the best ladies

Try again next cycle - this time with pre-seed...


----------



## BabyBean14

Meloc: Congratulations! Sending lots of sticky bean wishes! :D

Shell: Aw, sorry. :hugs: Your chart looks very solid though so FX for next month!


----------



## Shellvz

Shell: Aw, sorry. :hugs: Your chart looks very solid though so FX for next month![/QUOTE]

Thanks Kismet - just wondering: 'What does FX mean?'


----------



## crystal443

Shell :hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry the witch got you

FX means fingers crossed :)


----------



## MdmB

AF arrived properly on Wed (14DPO) after some spotting so think I am out. Spat the dummy and tried to ban myself from endlessly looking up pregnancy symptoms ever again. But then today (Thurs) AF seems to have stopped. Never happened before. So I've been crying with frustration for the last hour. Maybe I should take myself off for a blood test to find out once and for all and put self out of misery. Why can't our bodies just do what they are told?


----------



## MdmB

Shellvz, sorry about AF. Good luck for next month.


----------



## Shellvz

MdmB... Sorry to hear your news. Are you temping? That helps clarify sometimes. For me anyway. I am 14dpo & af hasn't begun yet but second low temp so will soon.

The fact my progesterone has stopped is enough to convince me despite period hasn't begun.

I hope you find some clarity and comfort. It is such an emotional journey because we want it so much plus we are full of hormones!


----------



## Shellvz

Any other results yet ladies?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

And so begins cycle 3...

Funny how you go from day 14dpo to day 1CD instantly once af shows up!


----------



## Taurus8484

I have to come back and join you all again if that's okay. I started to miscarry Saturday night on my 38th birthday while we were out for tea with everyone. Worst birthday present ever. 

Hubby and I are devastated. Trying to stay positive for when we start trying again.


----------



## Shellvz

I am so sorry Taurus8484 :(

Words are not enough to express how I felt reading your note. Of course, you are most welcome to join us. 

I hope and pray that you and your husband are able to grieve and heal from this loss. Take as much time as you both need.

Your little one is now in Heaven and you will meet him/her one day.


----------



## Shanoa

Ugh so sorry to hear about your loss, Taurus.

Such sad news after only just catching up on this board.

I hope you and hubby are OK.

x


----------



## Shellvz

I have been exercising regularly for past month (Mon, Tue, Thu & Fri) as I want to get in the best shape I can before BFP and pregnancy.

I am always amazed at how quickly your body improves with exercise and how quickly it declines without it! At my age, my metabolism is no longer a good friend and if I don't burn the calories consumed I do store it for later!

I wonder though - how much exercise is too much? Read so many conflicting articles online - need to be good weight and fitness to conceive and have healthy pregnancy opposed to too much exercise & weight loss/gain messes with ovulation...

I guess as long as I keep charting ovulation I will see if my increased exercise helps or hinders...

Anyone else changed their exercise pattern while ttc?


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> I have been exercising regularly for past month (Mon, Tue, Thu & Fri) as I want to get in the best shape I can before BFP and pregnancy.

What kind of exercise? The general wisdom is to avoid "vigorous" exercise, i.e. you should not end up panting and sweating heavily after it.


----------



## Shellvz

I have been using Kinect 'Active 2' - so it goes for 25-30 mins.

Not as vigourous as in the beginning as my fitness level has increased. I do sweat and pant though...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Well... this morning one of my close friends gave birth to her 4th baby girl. She is 36yrs and conceived naturally for all of them :)

It is never too late and we too shall get our BFP's :)


----------



## Shanoa

Congrats to your friend, Shell.

My exercise is all over the place at the moment because we're doing some pretty major diy on the house (we've been sleeping in the dining room since September- ugh). I like to run - its a good stress release and great for being able to eat sweet things without becoming overly big. I've also just started Pilates once a week because I thought some core strength wouldn't go amiss if there ever is a BFP.

I didn't realise intense exercise wasn't great so I think I will still run but maybe keep it in the 70% fat burn zone rather than push it too hard. (I've just discovered heart rate monitor training thanks to an ironman that I work with so I've majorly geeked out on exercise zones).

Have you changed your diet at all? I'm trying to cut down on junk food with varying degrees of success ( virtually no success where chocolate is involved just before AF arrives!)


----------



## Shanoa

Taurus, I have been wondering if you are OK a lot loday. Sending you hugs. x


----------



## Taurus8484

Shanoa said:


> Taurus, I have been wondering if you are OK a lot loday. Sending you hugs. x

Thanks Shanoa. Im actually doing okay. I let myself grieve for a few days, and now have completely changed my mindset. I cant change what happened, I cant bring my baby back, all I can do is stay as positive as I can and try to see the positives out of what happened. I got pregnant!!! I can get pregnant and I will get pregnant again!!! Doesnt mean I dont wish it never happened and I would give anything to be pregnant still, but I cant dwell on it. Not healthy and not good for trying to get pregnant again.


----------



## Shellvz

Good to hear from you again Taurus... 

Your attitude is commendable and inspirational. 

Big hugs!


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm so glad to hear you're healing from your loss, Taurus! :hugs:


----------



## Shanoa

Truely sage perspective, Taurus. I'm really glad to hear you're doing well.x 

It can happen and it will happen. And if positivity, resourcefulness and sheer bloody mindedness has anything to do with it, the 1974 girls are going to own this thing! Hah!


----------



## Shellvz

Massive temp rise so I ovulated yesterday CD12.

Today is 1dpo...

Feeling very glad that I am temping and using OPK's otherwise I may have missed this months window - as according to my ovulation chart I should ovulate today or tomorrow. If I had followed that I may have bd'd on the wrong days!

Where are you girls at?


----------



## Taurus8484

Hopefully should be ovulating on Monday or Tuesday if the miscarriage didnt stuff my cycle up too bad.........

Will be using the OPK so I know for sure though.


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Hopefully should be ovulating on Monday or Tuesday if the miscarriage didnt stuff my cycle up too bad.........
> 
> Will be using the OPK so I know for sure though.


Temping is also helpful because it shows you that you did ovulate whereas opk only show LH surge. You can have an LH surge and not ovulate...

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> Temping is also helpful because it shows you that you did ovulate whereas opk only show LH surge. You can have an LH surge and not ovulate...

Is that common? I have been using the ClearBlue monitor for about ten cycles, and only started temping about a week ago just in case.


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Temping is also helpful because it shows you that you did ovulate whereas opk only show LH surge. You can have an LH surge and not ovulate...
> 
> Is that common? I have been using the ClearBlue monitor for about ten cycles, and only started temping about a week ago just in case.Click to expand...


I am not sure how common it is but definitely possible...

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#9

Can I get a positive OPK and then not ovulate? 

"Yup! It is possible for your body to "gear up" to ovulate, leading to an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg. When this happens, your LH surge will dissipate and your cevical mucus (a signal of fertility) will dry up. Once the stress is resolved, your body will try again. This can happen more than once per cycle. Therefore, there is no way to be sure you ovulated, even if you had a positive OPK. OPK's are most accurate when used in conjunction with fertility charting (NFP or FAM.) That way, a positive OPK can be cross-checked with an increase in basal body temperature and/or cervical mucus dry-up."


----------



## Taurus8484

Yeah I have been temping for the last few months so hoping to see a big rise in temperature in 6 days time.....fx


----------



## Shanoa

I'm 7 days opd. I'm not tempting yet but will start next month. We've been a bit relaxed about BDing at the right time so I'm not feeling confident this month.


----------



## Shanoa

Oops or dpo. Ugh there are too many acronyms.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> That way, a positive OPK can be cross-checked with an increase in basal body temperature and/or cervical mucus dry-up."

So if you have a positive test followed by a temp rise, can you be reasonably sure that ovulation happened, or just "more" certain? This seems too ambiguous: I could have everything looking normal from testing and charting, and still have no ovulation, for whatever reason.

(Me being 30 cycles into this, despite everything being "normal," apart from the no visible CM issue.)


----------



## Shanoa

I'm 7 days opd. I'm not tempting yet but will start next month. We've been a bit relaxed about BDing at the right time so I'm not feeling confident this month.


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> That way, a positive OPK can be cross-checked with an increase in basal body temperature and/or cervical mucus dry-up."
> 
> So if you have a positive test followed by a temp rise, can you be reasonably sure that ovulation happened, or just "more" certain? This seems too ambiguous: I could have everything looking normal from testing and charting, and still have no ovulation, for whatever reason.
> 
> (Me being 30 cycles into this, despite everything being "normal," apart from the no visible CM issue.)Click to expand...


That's right - opk plus sustained temp rise means definite ovulation. The egg releases progesterone which increases core body temp. Without egg present no progesterone therefore no temp rise.


----------



## Mrs_Nesbit

Another 74'er here. I have an 18, 14 and 3 year old. Been trying for another with new hubby for a while now. He's 42 and already has a 17 year old son, however he suffered some testicular trauma when he was a child and counts his son as a blessing because of that.
Thus far I'm just listening to what my body tells me and using opks, Conceive Plus, smep and legs up the bloody wall along with me taking pre conceive vits and him rattling like a tube of smarties. He's just as devastated every month AF shows up as I am and is going to the docs if the witch shows up this cycle. :cry: He seems to have convinced himself it's him despite already having a son from a previous relationship.
I haven't started charting my BBT yet and I know I should, but there's probably no point now until next cycle is there?.


----------



## Shellvz

Mrs_Nesbit said:


> Another 74'er here. I have an 18, 14 and 3 year old. Been trying for another with new hubby for a while now. He's 42 and already has a 17 year old son, however he suffered some testicular trauma when he was a child and counts his son as a blessing because of that.
> Thus far I'm just listening to what my body tells me and using opks, Conceive Plus, smep and legs up the bloody wall along with me taking pre conceive vits and him rattling like a tube of smarties. He's just as devastated every month AF shows up as I am and is going to the docs if the witch shows up this cycle. :cry: He seems to have convinced himself it's him despite already having a son from a previous relationship.
> I haven't started charting my BBT yet and I know I should, but there's probably no point now until next cycle is there?.

Welcome :)
I agree - no point temping till brand new cycle. I understand your frustration and sense of loss/sadness when af shows. Unfortunately, being born in 1974 is going against us - it is possible to conceive at 38 but seems to take longer.

Probably good for your husbands peace of mind to go to Dr. Takes out the guesswork.


----------



## Shanoa

Welcome Mrs Nesbit. Your legs comment made me laugh out loud. Heheh. I think we can all relate to that one!

I'm the same as you - haven't started temping yet but know I should. I've been reading up about it on FertilityFriend.com and learning from Shellvz. I've also downloaded the FF App which looks pretty straight forward.

My hubby is also concerned about some testicular trauma but hasn't been to see a doc about it just yet. He's 31 (toyboy sounds great in theory but well... I just feel old. I'm still going to 30th B'day parties! Ugh. I feel especially old now we're focussing on babies). Hubby has wanted to try naturally for a while and then start with the tools and contraptions whereas I started to go for the tools and contraptions 2 months in - you should have seen his face when the Conceive Plus arrived!

He definitely didn't appreciate the odds until I pointed him to a few websites. And now he understands. We had a good old chat about it and I told him I am finding it a hard balance to strike - trying to increase our chances by reading and using whetever will help but at the same time trying not getting too stressed out by it all which will decrease our chances.

AF is due on the 6th (and I fear we've been unsuccessful again this month) so my goal for June is to start temping. Hubby is working away for 5 weeks in June/July and only home on weekends so I think June will probably be out for me as well so I'm going to use it as a temp learning month.


----------



## goddess25

Not sure if I posted in here already...I am another 1974,er born in April so I am 38.

I have a 3 year old son and 1 year old daughter and this is our first cycle TTC #3. I have have been pregnant 4 times all very quickly so we will see what happens this time.

I am doing pre natal vits, and using OPKs (on occasions I try not too) and pre seed. I don't temp as it never works for me.


----------



## Shellvz

goddess25 said:


> Not sure if I posted in here already...I am another 1974,er born in April so I am 38.
> 
> I have a 3 year old son and 1 year old daughter and this is our first cycle TTC #3. I have have been pregnant 4 times all very quickly so we will see what happens this time.
> 
> I am doing pre natal vits, and using OPKs (on occasions I try not too) and pre seed. I don't temp as it never works for me.

Welcome and all the best :)


----------



## Shanoa

Hi Goddess. Why did temping not work for you?


----------



## goddess25

Im not sure why it didnt work for me, i did it at the same time every day and it just never followed the patterns it should post ovulation and in the cycles I conceived. My temp was all over the place with no consistency.


----------



## Shanoa

Ah ok I'm new to tempting so just wanted to know what your experience was.

I was going to start this month but AF caught me off guard. 4 days early which is massively unusual for me and I didn't have a thermometer.

Im guessing I've missed my moment to start this month?


----------



## hobbnob

Hi, I am also 1974 and new to this thread. I've been hanging out in the ttc after a loss but thought I would move over to the old ladies thread :winkwink:. My story: I finally met my dream guy and we married a year and a half ago but didn't start ttc until last summer. got a BFP in January, but miscarried in March and have had two cycles since then and am on the third one and still not pregnant. :growlmad: I am struggling with feeling old and like my eggs are old and that is why I miscarried, but I know that isn't necessarily the case. I am just hoping for at least one kid before I am 40. Yikes!

I am hoping this cycle is the one, but since my mc my LP has shortened by 2 days. I am going to go to an acupuncturist this week on Wednesday actually to see if she can figure out why my LP shortened (it is 12 days from 14) and to help me with diet and so forth.

Has anyone else on here tried acupuncture?


----------



## goddess25

A 12 day LP is still fine as far as I understand if its below 10 then you are running into problems. My LP is roughly 10-13 days it varies each month. 

Welcome to the old lady section ;)


----------



## goddess25

Oh ans Shanoa I think you could still temp post AF finishing.


----------



## hobbnob

Thanks Goddess25: I have read conflicting things about the length of LP. some site say less than 10 days is a problem other sites have say 12 days is a problem. So I don't know. Mostly I am concerned because my cycle has changed after the miscarriage and seems like it might stay that way. Plus my LP temps are all over the place. I do have a problem temping the same time everyday because I wake up in the night and then just take my temp when I wake up because I never know what time it is and can't turn to look at the clock since you aren't suppose to move before taking it!. Hahaha. So I end up taking it at 3 am or 5 am or 7 am or whatever but am wondering if the fact I can't sleep through the night means I have low progesterone. Ugh. All these things we have to worry about.

Shanoa: You can still start temping. In fact some women don't bother temping through AF because the temps can be erratic. Temps usually even out after AF and would be in the lower temp range and then once you ovulate it shifts to a higher range. Good luck.


----------



## Shellvz

hobbnob said:


> Hi, I am also 1974 and new to this thread. I've been hanging out in the ttc after a loss but thought I would move over to the old ladies thread :winkwink:. My story: I finally met my dream guy and we married a year and a half ago but didn't start ttc until last summer. got a BFP in January, but miscarried in March and have had two cycles since then and am on the third one and still not pregnant. :growlmad: I am struggling with feeling old and like my eggs are old and that is why I miscarried, but I know that isn't necessarily the case. I am just hoping for at least one kid before I am 40. Yikes!
> 
> I am hoping this cycle is the one, but since my mc my LP has shortened by 2 days. I am going to go to an acupuncturist this week on Wednesday actually to see if she can figure out why my LP shortened (it is 12 days from 14) and to help me with diet and so forth.
> 
> Has anyone else on here tried acupuncture?

Welcome :)

Sorry for your loss and wishing you all success in future. We are all in the same boat us 1974 ladies so it is great we can support each other :)

I haven't tried acupuncture but I know that Evening Primrose Oil and Flaxseed oil can affect the cycle length before and after ovulation.

https://www.askanaturopath.com/faqs/preconception-evening-primrose-oil-flaxseed-oil/p/355


----------



## Shellvz

Shanoa said:


> Ah ok I'm new to tempting so just wanted to know what your experience was.
> 
> I was going to start this month but AF caught me off guard. 4 days early which is massively unusual for me and I didn't have a thermometer.
> 
> Im guessing I've missed my moment to start this month?

You can start temping anytime during cycle just preferable before ovulation


----------



## Taurus8484

Finally got a + OPK last night.........thought it was never going to come this month :thumbup:


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Finally got a + OPK last night.........thought it was never going to come this month :thumbup:

Excellent :)


----------



## Shanoa

Thanks for the tempting advice ladies.I'm determined to crack this thing. Especially now my cycle is all over the place.

Great news on the opk Taurus.


----------



## Taurus8484

Not sure what is going on now. I had the +OPK and ovulating pain which I normally get and this morning my temperature was still down.......so confused right now......


----------



## Shellvz

Taurus8484 said:


> Not sure what is going on now. I had the +OPK and ovulating pain which I normally get and this morning my temperature was still down.......so confused right now......

*Can I get a positive OPK and then not ovulate? *

Yup! It is possible for your body to "gear up" to ovulate, leading to an LH surge-- and then, for some reason (such as stress, illness, travel, or random fluke), your body fails to release an egg. When this happens, your LH surge will dissipate and your cevical mucus (a signal of fertility) will dry up. Once the stress is resolved, your body will try again. This can happen more than once per cycle. Therefore, there is no way to be sure you ovulated, even if you had a positive OPK. OPK's are most accurate when used in conjunction with fertility charting (NFP or FAM.) That way, a positive OPK can be cross-checked with an increase in basal body temperature and/or cervical mucus dry-up. 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#9


----------



## hobbnob

Taurus8484 said:


> Not sure what is going on now. I had the +OPK and ovulating pain which I normally get and this morning my temperature was still down.......so confused right now......

It takes my body two days to ovulate after the +OPK. That is not abnormal. Also it can depend on where the LH surge was at when you detected it. It may have just started where as other times you may have caught it later in the surge. I got a +OPK on cd 12 but didn't get a temp rise until CD 15 this cycle. Also your temp may have risen later today but because you took it this morning it wasn't up there yet. See if it rises tomorrow. Good Luck.


----------



## Taurus8484

hobbnob said:


> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what is going on now. I had the +OPK and ovulating pain which I normally get and this morning my temperature was still down.......so confused right now......
> 
> It takes my body two days to ovulate after the +OPK. That is not abnormal. Also it can depend on where the LH surge was at when you detected it. It may have just started where as other times you may have caught it later in the surge. I got a +OPK on cd 12 but didn't get a temp rise until CD 15 this cycle. Also your temp may have risen later today but because you took it this morning it wasn't up there yet. See if it rises tomorrow. Good Luck.Click to expand...

Thanks Hobbnob. Guess Im just a little impatient. Seems the miscarriage has thrown my body completed out and I just want everything to hurry up and get back to normal :wacko:

See what its like tomorrow morning...it may have gone up today (hopefully)


----------



## hobbnob

Taurus8484 said:


> hobbnob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taurus8484 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what is going on now. I had the +OPK and ovulating pain which I normally get and this morning my temperature was still down.......so confused right now......
> 
> It takes my body two days to ovulate after the +OPK. That is not abnormal. Also it can depend on where the LH surge was at when you detected it. It may have just started where as other times you may have caught it later in the surge. I got a +OPK on cd 12 but didn't get a temp rise until CD 15 this cycle. Also your temp may have risen later today but because you took it this morning it wasn't up there yet. See if it rises tomorrow. Good Luck.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hobbnob. Guess Im just a little impatient. Seems the miscarriage has thrown my body completed out and I just want everything to hurry up and get back to normal :wacko:
> 
> See what its like tomorrow morning...it may have gone up today (hopefully)Click to expand...

Yeah I know how that feels. My miscarriage has shortened my cycle. Weird. I have had three cycles since then and each one is a little different and this one everything seemed to shifted by two days. Fertility friend says I o'ed on CD 12 but I think it is CD 14 and now I think I timed BD all wrong! Ugh. I know fertility friend can be wrong though because the cycle I got pregnant, fertility friend first indicated I o'ed on cd 13 and then "reevaluated" my chart and changed it to CD15 like I thought. 

I am trying acupuncture for the first time. I decided to try it because my cycles have been a little off by two days since miscarriage and things seem to be shifting so I thought I might need a little help. Plus I get migraines associated with ovulation and my AF and thought they might help since it is not good to take meds when ttc. I had my first session yesterday. We will see.

I know it is frustrating. First going through a miscarriage is awful and then you have to also deal with the aftermath. So unfair. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Taurus, so sorry for your loss, same for me, i just miscarried on the 25th May :( It is such a horrible disappointment, I really felt my world had come crashing down, I was so excited.

I was born in January 74 but have a 10 year old (so a gatecrasher on your thread, hope you don't mind!)

I went for an internal scan today for them to check my miscarriage was complete. The lady who did my scan was amazing, she said forget your age, she has many ladies day in day out who are up to 10 years older than us. Everything inside looked healthy.

I also have a bicornuate uterus which when i found (only when I miscarried 2 weeks ago) out terrified me, again she totally re-assured me it was fine.

As she gave me advice on trying again, she said we should wait until I get a period but then said if we happen to have a kiss and cuddle and I do a test in 3 weeks time and its positive then not to worry, the only reason this advice is given is because docs prefer to date a pregnancy she said stuff that, she has a machine for that and patted the scanner!

I can't begin to explain how re-assuring she was. Tonight I feel so different and I have my CBFM ordered from Amazon, just got a thermometer (no idea how that works yet!) and am raring to go!

Good luck to us all :hugs:


----------



## Taurus8484

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Taurus, so sorry for your loss, same for me, i just miscarried on the 25th May :( It is such a horrible disappointment, I really felt my world had come crashing down, I was so excited.
> 
> I was born in January 74 but have a 10 year old (so a gatecrasher on your thread, hope you don't mind!)
> 
> I went for an internal scan today for them to check my miscarriage was complete. The lady who did my scan was amazing, she said forget your age, she has many ladies day in day out who are up to 10 years older than us. Everything inside looked healthy.
> 
> I also have a bicornuate uterus which when i found (only when I miscarried 2 weeks ago) out terrified me, again she totally re-assured me it was fine.
> 
> As she gave me advice on trying again, she said we should wait until I get a period but then said if we happen to have a kiss and cuddle and I do a test in 3 weeks time and its positive then not to worry, the only reason this advice is given is because docs prefer to date a pregnancy she said stuff that, she has a machine for that and patted the scanner!
> 
> I can't begin to explain how re-assuring she was. Tonight I feel so different and I have my CBFM ordered from Amazon, just got a thermometer (no idea how that works yet!) and am raring to go!
> 
> Good luck to us all :hugs:



Thanks for your words. Yeah it is hard isn't it and all I want is to be pregnant again. My Doc said basically the same thing. But according to my chart, I had the + OPK and ovulation pain like I normally do but my temps have stayed low. I do have a rotten head cold that can apparently stuff up your BBT so not sure what is going on. Just want my AF to come now so my body hopefully goes back to normal. Keep me posted on how your going? Do you chart or use OPK?


----------



## Seity

Just wanted to give some :dust: to you ladies. I was born in 1973, but didn't try for my first till I was almost 36. Got pregnant right away. I wasn't even trying this time and we got pregnant only DTD once -lol What are the odds? Anyway, clearly the whole over 35 thing is over rated.
Good luck getting your sticky BFP's.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

AF showed up for me about an hour ago. Sigh.

Coincidentally had our first real RE visit earlier today, and was hoping I wouldn't have to see him again. Nice enough fellow, just wouldn't have to see him again if I was pregnant.

2.5 years of this and still no reason why. Even the RE basically said that with all the tests we had already done with my gyn, there should have been an answer. In other words, he is already somewhat stumped... not a good sign.

We are going to do a sonohysterogram on me, and probably a DNA assay for hubby. There are not many testing options after that.


----------



## jaynehard74

Sorry you got your AF PiggieFarmer :( stay positive, you just dont know whats round the corner for you :hugs: although my pregnancy just ended in a mc it was a complete shock and happened when I hadn't given becoming pregnant a 2nd thought! We had been on holiday in Australia for 5 weeks and I had gone on the pill for 3 months before when we knew we were going away!I got my AF on the plane going and came back pregnant, so never give up hope xx

Hi Taurus, I put my first temp on the fertility friend chart this morning, I was a bit groggy at 6.25am :)

I also did an OPK stick at about 11am that showed positive which is in line with what all the fertility apps say. I used the 1st day of mc as my AF. But then again I still have a faint positive on a pregnancy test and I have no idea if the positive OPK is because of the positive pt.

I am just using this month to read up on charts and temps have a practice etc until I get my first proper AF.

Hopefully we will get the hang of all this together and get our BFP quickly!!

Keep me posted :happydance:


----------



## goddess25

I have a bunch (ok a pack of 100 OPKs) in my bathroom and I have a BBT thermometer, this month I am just going with the flow and seeing what happens trying to DTD as much as possible. I should be ovulating this weekend so will try today and tomorrow then I will be in my first TWW.

Piggie Farmer - GL with the last of the tests, I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## jaynehard74

Good luck Goddess :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Temp in free fall
BFN :(
I am out. Af expected tomorrow!


----------



## MrsR3AM5

:cry::cry::cry:
I hate it when my temp does the free fall...so depressing! 
:hugs: Shellvz!!! 

AFM, I was born in 74 too, but I'm not Australian, so I feel like I'm crashing the party somewhat...although I was born in the Commonwealth, so does that count? We have been TTC for 7 months now, part of which I was pregnant, but then lost the baby at 10 weeks. :cry:

So, we're back at it again. Meanwhile, EVERYONE around me is pregnant...I've counted 11 couples who've announced their pregnancies in the 1st 10 weeks after our MC...so depressing. One of whom is my husband's brother and wife!!! ARGH! :cry:


----------



## Shellvz

MrsR3AM5 said:


> :cry::cry::cry:
> I hate it when my temp does the free fall...so depressing!
> :hugs: Shellvz!!!
> 
> AFM, I was born in 74 too, but I'm not Australian, so I feel like I'm crashing the party somewhat...although I was born in the Commonwealth, so does that count? We have been TTC for 7 months now, part of which I was pregnant, but then lost the baby at 10 weeks. :cry:
> 
> So, we're back at it again. Meanwhile, EVERYONE around me is pregnant...I've counted 11 couples who've announced their pregnancies in the 1st 10 weeks after our MC...so depressing. One of whom is my husband's brother and wife!!! ARGH! :cry:

Thanks :)
You are most welcome as a fellow 1974 chick ;)

Sorry for your loss. It must make it that much more difficult being surrounded by so many pregnant ladies.

Your time will come again :)


----------



## Shellvz

How is everyone going?


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> How is everyone going?

Sonohysterogram turned up a small polyp, something like 4x4 mm. Probably not responsible for infertility, but might cause problems if pregnant. We are taking it out with a hysteroscopy procedure on Friday, which also means we can't try this month (to let it heal). And it will be a while before hubby's DNA assay comes back.

Looking over all the data on our own, signs are pointing to the dreaded "diminished ovarian reserve." Dreaded because there aren't really good ways to deal with it, that we have found.

Other than that, we started a new exercise regime today... gives us something to do and may make a difference.


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone going?
> 
> Sonohysterogram turned up a small polyp, something like 4x4 mm. Probably not responsible for infertility, but might cause problems if pregnant. We are taking it out with a hysteroscopy procedure on Friday, which also means we can't try this month (to let it heal). And it will be a while before hubby's DNA assay comes back.
> 
> Looking over all the data on our own, signs are pointing to the dreaded "diminished ovarian reserve." Dreaded because there aren't really good ways to deal with it, that we have found.
> 
> Other than that, we started a new exercise regime today... gives us something to do and may make a difference.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you have had some bad news. It is such an emotional time let alone the stress of being older aswell.

Did you have any symptoms re: polyp?


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> Did you have any symptoms re: polyp?

No, no symptoms at all that I could tell. I had a pretty big fibroid (something like 8 cm) removed last year, but it was outside. The sonohysterogram was just the next step on the diagnosis menu. I am hoping the removal will include some investigation (while he is in there), so I don't need a separate hysteroscopy.


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Did you have any symptoms re: polyp?
> 
> No, no symptoms at all that I could tell. I had a pretty big fibroid (something like 8 cm) removed last year, but it was outside. The sonohysterogram was just the next step on the diagnosis menu. I am hoping the removal will include some investigation (while he is in there), so I don't need a separate hysteroscopy.Click to expand...

We are made so complex - it is difficult to really know all that goes on inside of us.

Wishing you all the best during the procedure :thumbup:


----------



## Rose38

Hello Everyone,
I am 38, born in February 1974 but was 10 weeks premature due to being a twin LOL so like to think of my age as being born in April 74 hahah :) anything to make me younger.

Seriously yes TTC number 3. I have posted one post previously - I've had a horrible time of late (if you have read that one, long story) but if my husband agrees, hoping to TTC for number 3 in the not too distance future but he wants me to wait 2 years due to finances etc..... trying to work on that.

Have not had any testing or anything but here in Australia, am thinking of doing the AMH test so I can show my husband perhaps we should not wait too long. I have a horrible feeling he doesn't care if it would be too late or would actually prefer that but it is so dear to me to have 3rd child. I cannot explain it. I have a 2.5 and I year old. STarted late at 35 but had not problems.
I would prefer to not wait to long but he is very strong in wanting to wait and not now for financial reasons but I don't want to miss out. Finances can change but... when fertility goes it goes for good doesn't it??

I've always wanted a big family of 4 or so but I'd just love a 3rd.

Good luck to everybody wanting a 1st or 2nd or 3rd or whatever.
Looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> Wishing you all the best during the procedure :thumbup:

The polyp removal (polypectomy?) went fine, came out cleanly with just some bleeding afterwards. The doctor didn't see anything unusual while he was in there. Will it make a difference? :shrug: Time will tell...


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Wishing you all the best during the procedure :thumbup:
> 
> The polyp removal (polypectomy?) went fine, came out cleanly with just some bleeding afterwards. The doctor didn't see anything unusual while he was in there. Will it make a difference? :shrug: Time will tell...Click to expand...

Glad it went smoothly :)

As to making a difference only time will tell my friend :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Rose38 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am 38, born in February 1974 but was 10 weeks premature due to being a twin LOL so like to think of my age as being born in April 74 hahah :) anything to make me younger.
> 
> Seriously yes TTC number 3. I have posted one post previously - I've had a horrible time of late (if you have read that one, long story) but if my husband agrees, hoping to TTC for number 3 in the not too distance future but he wants me to wait 2 years due to finances etc..... trying to work on that.
> 
> Have not had any testing or anything but here in Australia, am thinking of doing the AMH test so I can show my husband perhaps we should not wait too long. I have a horrible feeling he doesn't care if it would be too late or would actually prefer that but it is so dear to me to have 3rd child. I cannot explain it. I have a 2.5 and I year old. STarted late at 35 but had not problems.
> I would prefer to not wait to long but he is very strong in wanting to wait and not now for financial reasons but I don't want to miss out. Finances can change but... when fertility goes it goes for good doesn't it??
> 
> I've always wanted a big family of 4 or so but I'd just love a 3rd.
> 
> Good luck to everybody wanting a 1st or 2nd or 3rd or whatever.
> Looking forward to reading your posts.

It is certainly a tricky situation you are in. I understand the desire to conceive asap due to our age but without your husband in agreement that may add to tensions - which you don't need while pregnant with two young children.

Can you reach a compromise - wait for 6 months? It may seem like a long time but it is surprising how quickly that will pass and it wouldn't make a big impact on your chances I would think medically.


----------



## Shanoa

Glad it went well, PF. It's good you can now put that behind you.

Rose- that's a tough one. A friend of mine told me she wanted a third but finances would allow. She didn't feel like her family was complete I couldn't relate to that feeling at all at the time. . They both decided against a third in the end and seem ok with the decision. I think that's a good suggestion from Shellvz, maybe try to reach a compromise on timing?

Quick update on my TTC non-month...Ive been busily learning to temp this month and haven't been online for a while. So far, apart from not managing to wake up at the same time every morning (I like my sleep ins) my chart seems to be following the standard pattern. Due to hubby working away in the week AF due in the next few days. Oh well. Maybe next month.


----------



## summerlea

Hello :) I am a 1974 baby and also trying for my first baby. Getting nervous. I have 3 days till retrieval. Was supposed to be Thursday but they rescheduled trigger till tomorrow night...which i am nervous about cuz this moring my largest was 21 mm....oh boy....3 days seems like a life time right now....staying brave for my hubby but secretly freeking out...hahaha


----------



## Shellvz

summerlea said:


> Hello :) I am a 1974 baby and also trying for my first baby. Getting nervous. I have 3 days till retrieval. Was supposed to be Thursday but they rescheduled trigger till tomorrow night...which i am nervous about cuz this moring my largest was 21 mm....oh boy....3 days seems like a life time right now....staying brave for my hubby but secretly freeking out...hahaha

Welcome :)

Wishing you all the best - one thing I would recommend though is communicate with your husband about how you are feeling. Don't feel you have to be brave for him. 

I have learnt through my marriage and through many threads here that men are on the same journey with us and need to be included. Some of the best talks I have had with my husband have been sharing my fears and insecurities and he really has made me feel better - sometimes it is just knowing he is with me and understands.


----------



## Shellvz

6dpo - cycle number 4

Barely any symptoms so far in 2ww - nearly halfway through :)

How is everyone going?


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Shellvz and all the 1974 ladies :)

I am still in limbo land after mmc, thought I had AF last Saturday, it lasted a day then nothing! 

No symptoms of anything! 

Never wished for AF so much in my life, just need a starting point so I can get on with TTC!

I am pretending last Saturday was AF and will start using ovulation sticks from what would be CD10 (Monday)

Keeping my fingers crossed Shellvz for your 2nd week of TWW hope you get your BFP.

:dust:


----------



## Shellvz

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Shellvz and all the 1974 ladies :)
> 
> I am still in limbo land after mmc, thought I had AF last Saturday, it lasted a day then nothing!
> 
> No symptoms of anything!
> 
> Never wished for AF so much in my life, just need a starting point so I can get on with TTC!
> 
> I am pretending last Saturday was AF and will start using ovulation sticks from what would be CD10 (Monday)
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed Shellvz for your 2nd week of TWW hope you get your BFP.
> 
> :dust:

I am so sorry for your loss. It must feel frustrating waiting for body to right itself.

I hope that your cycles return back to normal soon and you are able to hold your babe in your arms next year :)


----------



## jaynehard74

Lets hope for that for both of us :D


----------



## Shellvz

7dpo

Big temp drop... Curious but trying not to get hopes up yet for implantation dip.

No symptoms to ignore still ;)


----------



## jaynehard74

Excited for you Shellvz and keeping my fingers crosses and lots of prayers xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

8 dpo

only 6 more days to go :coffee:

Been having sharp pains in my left side now turned to dull ache. Boobs starting to get sore. Temp came back up this morning but not very far.

All I can do is wait patiently and distract, distract, distract :wacko:


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Shellvz - I am jealous of your nice looking chart! My charting experience has been anything but smooth. They are all such a mess!
> 
> We were supposed to start TTC in July, but we've now put it off until fall because of health reasons. It's the right choice, but I feel down and am worried we're wasting valuable time. :(

A nice looking chart doesn't mean a pregnancy though unfortunately - this is my 4th chart. They all look pretty but no baby :(

Your health needs to come first - otherwise your pregnancy could be higher risk. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

jaynehard74 said:


> Excited for you Shellvz and keeping my fingers crosses and lots of prayers xxx

Thank you :)

Appreciate your prayers :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

Any news Ladies? :hugs:


----------



## PiggieFarmer

jaynehard74 said:


> Any news Ladies? :hugs:

Nothing to report here. Expecting AF tomorrow, but we had to sit this cycle out due to the polyp removal. Back to business in a week or so!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

11dpo
Temps above coverline but on low scale still. Not pregnant - expecting af to show on schedule come Sunday :(


----------



## jaynehard74

We will all have good news soon I hope, got to think positive. 

I went to docs tonight and she said to try for 6 months and if no bundle of joy then they will do investigations. 

Starting to use my clearblue fertility monitor this month. The temping is too complicated for me! :shrug:


----------



## PiggieFarmer

jaynehard74 said:


> Starting to use my clearblue fertility monitor this month. The temping is too complicated for me! :shrug:

Just in case you missed it earlier, you can't rely on the monitor to confirm that ovulation occurred, only when it will likely happen. It detects changes leading up to ovulation, but not the _results_ of ovulation. You still need to do temping for that.

I use both ClearBlue and temping right now... and I agree that temping is kind of annoying, but it is nice to have that assurance that ovulation happened. If you do see a doc later, they would probably like to have that information.


----------



## tammym1974

Hey Ladies! Great idea for a thread. May I join you? I was born in 74 soon to be 38 :wacko: and ttc our first. I don't temp or chart...I did and it became obsessive to me. I wish I hadn't waited so long, it's so frustrating. 

Here's where I'm at at the moment...three days late (very rare for me) and tested this morning and it was a huge BFN and still no sign of AF.

I hope this isn't the beginning of menopause :dohh:. 

Good luck and baby dust to all of us wonderful 74 chicks!!!:flower:


----------



## Shellvz

tammym1974 said:


> Hey Ladies! Great idea for a thread. May I join you? I was born in 74 soon to be 38 :wacko: and ttc our first. I don't temp or chart...I did and it became obsessive to me. I wish I hadn't waited so long, it's so frustrating.
> 
> Here's where I'm at at the moment...three days late (very rare for me) and tested this morning and it was a huge BFN and still no sign of AF.
> 
> I hope this isn't the beginning of menopause :dohh:.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all of us wonderful 74 chicks!!!:flower:

Welcome :)

Hang in there - test again in a couple of days if af still no show. They recommend a blood test at 18dpo if you still don't have af or BFP.

All the best :)


----------



## Curlysusan

Hello ladies. I'm a '74 gall as well. In late August I'll be starting TTC my first child with an iui. 

After spending all most a year researching conception options, possible complications and fertility issues I am absolutely sure I'm unprepared for the roller coaster TTC is.


----------



## Shellvz

Curlysusan said:


> Hello ladies. I'm a '74 gall as well. In late August I'll be starting TTC my first child with an iui.
> 
> After spending all most a year researching conception options, possible complications and fertility issues I am absolutely sure I'm unprepared for the roller coaster TTC is.

Welcome to the rollercoaster that is TTC :)


----------



## Curlysusan

Holy hell. I knew parenthood was stressful but I honestly didn't expect stress before getting pregnant. The simplest of things seem to get me over a barrel these days. 

First I thought the decision to start a family without a partner was tough. Then came the decision to use a known donor or sperm bank... which lead to types of insemination... which lead to determining if I should be open about TTC or not... which lead... well I'm sure you catch my drift. 

I'm impressed with the sheer volume of decisions each an every person here has had to navigate to get here.


----------



## tammym1974

Thanks for the words of encouragement. My body is playing tricks on me this month like never before. I started barely spotting this morning...barely enough to show on a tampon, which is normal before AF, but now NOTHING. It's stopped. I have no idea what's up. I'm not usually late, especially not this late and I've never spotted and then had it completely stop. 

Thank God for this forum and you lovely ladies to keep me sane.


----------



## tammym1974

Curlysusan said:


> Holy hell. I knew parenthood was stressful but I honestly didn't expect stress before getting pregnant. The simplest of things seem to get me over a barrel these days.
> 
> First I thought the decision to start a family without a partner was tough. Then came the decision to use a known donor or sperm bank... which lead to types of insemination... which lead to determining if I should be open about TTC or not... which lead... well I'm sure you catch my drift.
> 
> I'm impressed with the sheer volume of decisions each an every person here has had to navigate to get here.

The struggle now will only make us stronger in the end. Stay strong and keep the faith.


----------



## Shellvz

Temps in holding pattern, boobs slightly tender, exhibiting all usual pmt symptoms. Fully expecting af on Sunday.

Feeling ok about it. I am coming to terms with the concept it may take a year or more to conceive and this is only our 4th attempt. Out of 12 or more that is barely scratching the surface.

I am curious if next cycle has the same level of pain as last month (right side). If so, I will need to go to Dr and see if I have a cyst on right ovary.

I am nearly out of my first box of Elevit - so I will switch to folic acid till pregnant and hopefully that will alleviate some of my 2ww symptoms. I am certain most of them are connected with the prenatal vitamins for I never felt this sick each month before starting to take them four months ago.


----------



## jaynehard74

PiggieFarmer said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> Starting to use my clearblue fertility monitor this month. The temping is too complicated for me! :shrug:
> 
> Just in case you missed it earlier, you can't rely on the monitor to confirm that ovulation occurred, only when it will likely happen. It detects changes leading up to ovulation, but not the _results_ of ovulation. You still need to do temping for that.
> 
> I use both ClearBlue and temping right now... and I agree that temping is kind of annoying, but it is nice to have that assurance that ovulation happened. If you do see a doc later, they would probably like to have that information.Click to expand...

I did miss it! I will have to try temping again! 

Need to read the guide on here to get started, will wait until I have an AF. Had another light bleed but not an AF like I was used to, it is so frustrating :(


----------



## Shellvz

Temps plummeted below coverline, af started this morning.

So begins CD1 on cycle 5...


----------



## tammym1974

Shellvz said:


> Temps plummeted below coverline, af started this morning.
> 
> So begins CD1 on cycle 5...

Sorry to hear that but know you're not alone. The witch got me yesterday, as well. Bring on the next two week wait so we can obsess once again.


----------



## jaynehard74

Sorry Shell and Tammy :hugs: :hugs:

Fingers crossed for next month 

:dust:


----------



## Curlysusan

My fingers are crossed as well.


----------



## goddess25

I get pain on my right side too when Ovulating...but I dont have a cyst...it just seems to be what happens... I never noticed it before until I started ttc....its definitely getting stronger the older I am getting.

Sorry to hear your out shellvz.


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi everyone, how are you all getting on?

I am using a clearblue fertility monitor, I started using it when I thought I got my AF, it only lasted a day but kept going with it anyway. 

Day 6, 7, 8 of using it I got a high and today I got a peak and a little eggy showing. Done what needed to be done each day and hoping I am lucky and catch that egg 
:)

I used cheap OPK's of an evening and they also show I am ovulating, finally feel I have something to aim for!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

jaynehard74 said:


> I am using a clearblue fertility monitor, I started using it when I thought I got my AF, it only lasted a day but kept going with it anyway.
> 
> Day 6, 7, 8 of using it I got a high and today I got a peak and a little eggy showing.

If this is your first month with the monitor, it may show high for all 20 sticks while it is getting used to your cycle. After the first month, it should only request 10 sticks, and should show the usual pattern: low for a few days, then high+peak for a few days, and then low again. You still need the temping to validate the results... you don't want to put too much trust in one source of information.


----------



## jaynehard74

Not temping yet as I seem to be hopeless about doing it in the morning! remember half way the loo, don't have a solid sleep, then managed to knock a glass of water over trying to find the thermometer! Then when I did take a temperature the results were bonkers! my chart looked like the 3 peaks! Obviously doing it wrong!

My reassurance with the monitor so far has been the OPK sticks the test line has glowed red. I will be interested to see when they become negative if the monitor does too.


----------



## DebA041809

Hey ladies!!

Born in 74..just turned 38 in June. TTC #3 after 15 years so technically I would be starting over! I have been taking DHA, Alive! Multi Vitamins, Iron supplement, I drink 3 cups of Burdock tea per day along with 2 drops of Vitex per day in my tea. I have been testing pretty high at day 3 but in June I tested normal for the first time since 2008! FSH was 7, LH was 9, and Estradiol was 8. Pretty amazing numbers. I married 4 yrs ago so hubby and I have been wanting a child together since. He had a reversal and has also been drinking Horny Goat Weed and Ying Yang Teas due to low motility and count, but his numbers are looking more and more promising. Blessings to you all!!


----------



## jaynehard74

DebA041809 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Born in 74..just turned 38 in June. TTC #3 after 15 years so technically I would be starting over! I have been taking DHA, Alive! Multi Vitamins, Iron supplement, I drink 3 cups of Burdock tea per day along with 2 drops of Vitex per day in my tea. I have been testing pretty high at day 3 but in June I tested normal for the first time since 2008! FSH was 7, LH was 9, and Estradiol was 8. Pretty amazing numbers. I married 4 yrs ago so hubby and I have been wanting a child together since. He had a reversal and has also been drinking Horny Goat Weed and Ying Yang Teas due to low motility and count, but his numbers are looking more and more promising. Blessings to you all!!

Hi Deb, 

Welcome to our group, wishing you lots of luck :)

:hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi Everyone,

I have some news, got another Peak today on my monitor but felt really sickly and had a metallic taste in my mouth. I never had an AF after mc but decided to use the monitor when I had a bit of blood and take it as day m1.

I just did a pregnancy test and got a :bfp: :happydance:

I am in total shock and really hoping to hold on to this one 

So now I have no idea of my due day but I really don't care :)


----------



## Curlysusan

Congratulations! Wow! I'm so happy for you. I'm sending super sticky vibes your way so your bean stays and cooks for just the right amount.


----------



## BklynChick74

Hiya Ladies - also born in 74 turned 38 in march and TTC #1 with hubby. Been on a very long road and soo wish i knew about this board when i started early last year. Had a BFP 7 weeks ago and lost my little stick bean last saturday so back to square one. Hope to buddy up with some of you and glad to see some BFP's already. Gives me hope


----------



## jaynehard74

BklynChick74 said:


> Hiya Ladies - also born in 74 turned 38 in march and TTC #1 with hubby. Been on a very long road and soo wish i knew about this board when i started early last year. Had a BFP 7 weeks ago and lost my little stick bean last saturday so back to square one. Hope to buddy up with some of you and glad to see some BFP's already. Gives me hope

Hi and welcome, so sorry for you loss, it is so hard. I lost my little bean on the 25th May. Got a BFP today so hope that gives you hope too. A lovely lady who did my scan after I had mc said you can be more fertile after loss. If you feel strong enough then go for it :) 

I took a baby aspirin everyday 75mg, it may help :hugs:

Hoping to keep hold of this one :flower:


----------



## BklynChick74

jaynehard74 said:


> BklynChick74 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies - also born in 74 turned 38 in march and TTC #1 with hubby. Been on a very long road and soo wish i knew about this board when i started early last year. Had a BFP 7 weeks ago and lost my little stick bean last saturday so back to square one. Hope to buddy up with some of you and glad to see some BFP's already. Gives me hope
> 
> Hi and welcome, so sorry for you loss, it is so hard. I lost my little bean on the 25th May. Got a BFP today so hope that gives you hope too. A lovely lady who did my scan after I had mc said you can be more fertile after loss. If you feel strong enough then go for it :)
> 
> I took a baby aspirin everyday 75mg, it may help :hugs:
> 
> Hoping to keep hold of this one :flower:Click to expand...

Well right now I am taking Maca Root, DHEA (since i was told i have marginal quality eggs), L-arginine, Royal Jelly, Vitamin D, CoQ-10, and Pre-natal Vitamins....I feel like a old woman already with all these pills. I can't keep up. Thanks for the hope - i could sure use it. And I am hoping your bean sticks so you can share stories!


----------



## jaynehard74

Lol, you will be rattling :) 

I bought one of those daily pill boxes with Monday to Sunday on just so I didn't forget to take folic acid and the aspirin, hopeless I am!

I really hope you get good news soon, you know now it can happen!

I will be a wreck until my first scan, this is my 2nd miscarriage. I had one 2 years ago. Wish I had known about these forums then.


----------



## 38TTC_Our3rd

Hi ladies, I too was born in 74. I just turned 38 in May. We have 2 daughters 16 & 5 years old. We are hoping for #3 very soon. We are waiting until September before we TTC. I have a preconception appointment next Friday the 20th. I started taking prenatals July 1st. And started using opk's and temping too.
With my last pregnancy I took prenatals and metformin and got pregnant on our first cycle of using opks and temping. I want to start taking coq-10 but think I may wait and talk to my dr about it first. I have a kidney disease and don't like taking new meds without speaking to them about it first. I'm sure it's safe, and it looks promising from what I've read. 
Our 16 year old has down syndrome and I guess in the back of my mind I have fears of a repeat. Although we've been told there was a 99.95% chance it wouldn't happen again.. Well that was when I was 22... Fast forward to age 38 and well, I'm still a little nervous.
I had preeclampsia with both pregnancies. My second pregnancy it didn't happen until 3 days after my daughters delivery. I have been on a major health and lifestyle change since December 2011. I've lost 32lbs and have 13 to go until "my pregnancy goal weight" I hope this will help with the preeclampsia. 
I'm glad to be apart of the 74 group!!! Here's to lots of :bfp: to us all :)


----------



## Shellvz

38TTC_Our3rd said:


> Hi ladies, I too was born in 74. I just turned 38 in May. We have 2 daughters 16 & 5 years old. We are hoping for #3 very soon. We are waiting until September before we TTC. I have a preconception appointment next Friday the 20th. I started taking prenatals July 1st. And started using opk's and temping too.
> With my last pregnancy I took prenatals and metformin and got pregnant on our first cycle of using opks and temping. I want to start taking coq-10 but think I may wait and talk to my dr about it first. I have a kidney disease and don't like taking new meds without speaking to them about it first. I'm sure it's safe, and it looks promising from what I've read.
> Our 16 year old has down syndrome and I guess in the back of my mind I have fears of a repeat. Although we've been told there was a 99.95% chance it wouldn't happen again.. Well that was when I was 22... Fast forward to age 38 and well, I'm still a little nervous.
> I had preeclampsia with both pregnancies. My second pregnancy it didn't happen until 3 days after my daughters delivery. I have been on a major health and lifestyle change since December 2011. I've lost 32lbs and have 13 to go until "my pregnancy goal weight" I hope this will help with the preeclampsia.
> I'm glad to be apart of the 74 group!!! Here's to lots of :bfp: to us all :)

Welcome :)

Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

BklynChick74 said:


> Hiya Ladies - also born in 74 turned 38 in march and TTC #1 with hubby. Been on a very long road and soo wish i knew about this board when i started early last year. Had a BFP 7 weeks ago and lost my little stick bean last saturday so back to square one. Hope to buddy up with some of you and glad to see some BFP's already. Gives me hope

Welcome :)

Sorry for your loss. 

I wish you all the best :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

jaynehard74 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have some news, got another Peak today on my monitor but felt really sickly and had a metallic taste in my mouth. I never had an AF after mc but decided to use the monitor when I had a bit of blood and take it as day m1.
> 
> I just did a pregnancy test and got a :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I am in total shock and really hoping to hold on to this one
> 
> So now I have no idea of my due day but I really don't care :)

Congratulations :)

I pray that you have a successful, healthy and happy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

DebA041809 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Born in 74..just turned 38 in June. TTC #3 after 15 years so technically I would be starting over! I have been taking DHA, Alive! Multi Vitamins, Iron supplement, I drink 3 cups of Burdock tea per day along with 2 drops of Vitex per day in my tea. I have been testing pretty high at day 3 but in June I tested normal for the first time since 2008! FSH was 7, LH was 9, and Estradiol was 8. Pretty amazing numbers. I married 4 yrs ago so hubby and I have been wanting a child together since. He had a reversal and has also been drinking Horny Goat Weed and Ying Yang Teas due to low motility and count, but his numbers are looking more and more promising. Blessings to you all!!

Welcome to the '74 club :)


----------



## goddess25

Shellvz said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have some news, got another Peak today on my monitor but felt really sickly and had a metallic taste in my mouth. I never had an AF after mc but decided to use the monitor when I had a bit of blood and take it as day m1.
> 
> I just did a pregnancy test and got a :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I am in total shock and really hoping to hold on to this one
> 
> So now I have no idea of my due day but I really don't care :)
> 
> Congratulations....I am so over the moon for you. Hopefully your starting off the trend...that would be great! Welcome to everyone its so nice to be sharing this with lots of women the same age...
> 
> I know its scary once you have had some losses and there is nothing anyone can too to alleviate that constant worry for you...will you be trying to get an early scan?Click to expand...


----------



## goddess25

Reading about you ladies and all your meds makes me wonder if I am doing too little. I am taking folic acid every day since March and I am also taking Palafer which is a iron tablet to build up my iron stores...I am chronically anemic. I take pills, it builds up so I stop it goes back down. 

I don't even know what the majority of stuff is your talking about nevermind what it is supposed to do.

Wishing everyone luck this cycle.


----------



## jaynehard74

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all your good wishes. I phoned the hospital today and have a scan on the 1st August at 8am. Will be counting down the days. I should be between 6 - 8 weeks by then? and hopefully will see a heartbeat.

I feel sick and am so glad! If I get a sticky bean no doubt at some point I will moan.

I really hope this is the start for all of us all getting our :bfp: 

Its fab there are so many of us in this together :)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jaynehard74

goddess25 said:


> Reading about you ladies and all your meds makes me wonder if I am doing too little. I am taking folic acid every day since March and I am also taking Palafer which is a iron tablet to build up my iron stores...I am chronically anemic. I take pills, it builds up so I stop it goes back down.
> 
> I don't even know what the majority of stuff is your talking about nevermind what it is supposed to do.
> 
> Wishing everyone luck this cycle.

Hi Goddess, 

After M/C to cope I read about best way to conceive, there is so much information it can blow your mind!

I went with a simple option, I bought the clearblue monitor, took folic acid and baby aspirin every day, bd'd every other day whilst waiting for 1st af so I could use the monitor. Also stuck my bum on a pillow after bd and stayed that way for the night!

I got my husband pro-biotic (10 million) to take daily as I read studies that it can boost sperm by dramatically....well it certainly did in mice! :haha:

It appears to have worked, just the sticky bean I need now.

So much luck to you, hope it happens quickly

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've posted about this in my WTT journal and I hope it's okay if I post here as well. Today I'm feeling really down about WTT and TTC. It looks like we'll start TTCing next cycle, but the whole business seems impossible! We will be TTCing for #1 and sometimes I feel like the idea of being pregnant and a mom can't possibly be real -- at least not for me. I wasn't even remotely interested in being a parent until 35 or so. Now that I want it so badly, it seems all that much farther away. I find myself asking why am I taking prenatal vitamins? Why am I hung up on the Babies R Us catalogue? Why am I doing all this stuff when it will never happen and it will all end in heartache and I'll just look foolish? Do you know what I mean? I feel like I'm not explaining myself properly. :shrug: Do any of you ever feel like that? I don't feel this way all the time, but I'm having one of those days and could use some support. :blush:
> 
> Jayne-Congratulations!!! :hugs: My fingers are crossed for you. You give me hope! :hugs:

Ttc is an emotional journey, one which is not understood unless you experience it personally.

I am sure we all feel the same at different times. Swinging between hope and doubt is very trying and messes with your mind and emotions.

All I can say is you are not alone and we do actually understand. Hang in there. All we can do is our best and hopefully a pregnancy at the right time will eventuate.


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks Shell! It's good to know I'm not alone, or completely nuts. :haha: :blush:


----------



## jaynehard74

Kismet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've posted about this in my WTT journal and I hope it's okay if I post here as well. Today I'm feeling really down about WTT and TTC. It looks like we'll start TTCing next cycle, but the whole business seems impossible! We will be TTCing for #1 and sometimes I feel like the idea of being pregnant and a mom can't possibly be real -- at least not for me. I wasn't even remotely interested in being a parent until 35 or so. Now that I want it so badly, it seems all that much farther away. I find myself asking why am I taking prenatal vitamins? Why am I hung up on the Babies R Us catalogue? Why am I doing all this stuff when it will never happen and it will all end in heartache and I'll just look foolish? Do you know what I mean? I feel like I'm not explaining myself properly. :shrug: Do any of you ever feel like that? I don't feel this way all the time, but I'm having one of those days and could use some support. :blush:
> 
> Jayne-Congratulations!!! :hugs: My fingers are crossed for you. You give me hope! :hugs:

Hi Kismet, keep going hun, kids are so rewarding. My son is 10 and I adore him, thought I wouldn't have anymore after trying and it didn't happen. I realised looking back I was very half hearted about it. 

It hit me like a ton of bricks when I realised how suddenly I was 38 and it was the only thing I wanted.

My friends with families keep asking why I want to start again when I just got my life back!

I would never see it like that, children only enhance your life, they make you laugh and at times they make you cry. I am sure they are feelings that continue throughout, no matter what age they are. When I miscarried my parents were devastated for me and cried with me.

What you are feeling is natural, it will happen for you just stay positive. I can't wait for you to get your :bfp:

I was pregnant only 7 weeks ago, miscarried and am pregnant again if this ends the same way then I will keep going. I feel hope that at the old age of 38, hubby is 45 then it can be done :)
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarlou

hi guys can i join the ttc 74 club please??? starting on this long journey too!! thinking i've left it too late...hoping i've not! :wacko:


----------



## sarlou

Kismet said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've posted about this in my WTT journal and I hope it's okay if I post here as well. Today I'm feeling really down about WTT and TTC. It looks like we'll start TTCing next cycle, but the whole business seems impossible! We will be TTCing for #1 and sometimes I feel like the idea of being pregnant and a mom can't possibly be real -- at least not for me. I wasn't even remotely interested in being a parent until 35 or so. Now that I want it so badly, it seems all that much farther away. I find myself asking why am I taking prenatal vitamins? Why am I hung up on the Babies R Us catalogue? Why am I doing all this stuff when it will never happen and it will all end in heartache and I'll just look foolish? Do you know what I mean? I feel like I'm not explaining myself properly. :shrug: Do any of you ever feel like that? I don't feel this way all the time, but I'm having one of those days and could use some support.
> 
> Jayne-Congratulations!!! :hugs: My fingers are crossed for you. You give me hope! :hugs:

hi kismet 
know excatly how u feel! i too wasn't too bothered about having kids before 35/36 but now all of a sudden wham!! i'm 38 and thinking i've left it too late!! am filled with extreme blame/gilut at not trying before!!
hopefully we can all help one another
sarlou x


----------



## jaynehard74

sarlou said:


> hi guys can i join the ttc 74 club please??? starting on this long journey too!! thinking i've left it too late...hoping i've not! :wacko:

Hi Sarlou and welcome :)

You haven't left it too late, I honestly believed that but every medical person I have spoken with has said no-way you have a while yet....and there have been lots over the last couple of months!

Just optimise your chances with a CBFM or OPK stick, temping, SMEP plan, whatever works for you.

Best of luck and hope to see how you are getting on :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sarlou

i've been doing the opk tests every month but stopped now as was stressing out about right days to bd! have established that i have a surge as they always come up positive. glad i've got the ball rolling today with a private consultation with reproductive clinic. i had my AMH test done so we will see if reults come back good or not. dr today seems optomistic but also did emphasise that with age we don't have such a high chance as someone in lower 30's! did make me feelbit depressed but at least i'm doing everything i can now. haven't tried temping yet..all the dr's i've asked haven't seemed that opptomistic about it?


----------



## sarlou

ps whats a smep plan? sorry not up with all the lingo yet!:shrug:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BklynChick74

sarlou said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've posted about this in my WTT journal and I hope it's okay if I post here as well. Today I'm feeling really down about WTT and TTC. It looks like we'll start TTCing next cycle, but the whole business seems impossible! We will be TTCing for #1 and sometimes I feel like the idea of being pregnant and a mom can't possibly be real -- at least not for me. I wasn't even remotely interested in being a parent until 35 or so. Now that I want it so badly, it seems all that much farther away. I find myself asking why am I taking prenatal vitamins? Why am I hung up on the Babies R Us catalogue? Why am I doing all this stuff when it will never happen and it will all end in heartache and I'll just look foolish? Do you know what I mean? I feel like I'm not explaining myself properly. :shrug: Do any of you ever feel like that? I don't feel this way all the time, but I'm having one of those days and could use some support.
> 
> Jayne-Congratulations!!! :hugs: My fingers are crossed for you. You give me hope! :hugs:
> 
> hi kismet
> know excatly how u feel! i too wasn't too bothered about having kids before 35/36 but now all of a sudden wham!! i'm 38 and thinking i've left it too late!! am filled with extreme blame/gilut at not trying before!!
> hopefully we can all help one another
> sarlou xClick to expand...


Definitely can relate to this feeling. I had to interest in having children prior to last year and swore if i didn't have children by the time i was 33 i wasn't going to have any nor was i going to try and yet here i am. I often think i missed the boat on the baby making agenda, my only saving grace is my husband is younger then i and he has the energy so if i can survive the nine months to bake em - he can do the rest because mercy knows I am tired most days after work. But we can definitely do this ladies - I keep hearing people having children well into their forties - my mother in law being one of them. I have a 6 year old sister in law - so that is enough to keep me going


----------



## Shellvz

sarlou said:


> ps whats a smep plan? sorry not up with all the lingo yet!:shrug:

Smep is Sperm Meets Egg Plan

Rules for when to bd for pregnancy

Cbfm is Clear Blue Fertility Monitor


----------



## BabyBean14

What does the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor do that's different than the OPKs? I'm not sure about investing in one, but if it's worth it, then maybe I will next month. 

Bklyn - Thanks for the boost of optimism! :D


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> What does the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor do that's different than the OPKs? I'm not sure about investing in one, but if it's worth it, then maybe I will next month.
> 
> Bklyn - Thanks for the boost of optimism! :D

CBFM seems to be quite expensive but you use it for each cycle. It is a more high tech version of the OPK's from what I can tell. 

For me temping and OPK has been enough to show me clearly ovulation day so I won't worry about it. Some women swear by them.

https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## jaynehard74

Kismet said:


> What does the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor do that's different than the OPKs? I'm not sure about investing in one, but if it's worth it, then maybe I will next month.
> 
> Bklyn - Thanks for the boost of optimism! :D

I couldn't get the hang of temping, when I did some research the monitor seemed to have really good results.

They are expensive though and so are the sticks, when I got pregnant I started saving like a mad thing to have unpaid leave from work after my mat leave so figured it was a good investment to use the money after m/c 

I got mine off amazon, they seemed to be the cheapest 

xx


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Kismet said:


> What does the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor do that's different than the OPKs? I'm not sure about investing in one, but if it's worth it, then maybe I will next month.

I use one in addition to temping. It detects both estrogen and LH, which gives you (in theory) a few more days notice. The LH surge is only the day before ovulation, but the estrogen rise happens earlier, and lasts longer. Each month you have to use 10 sticks, but each stick is cheaper than a regular OPK stick.

I would say that if you have been at this for a while (like I have), or have somewhat irregular cycles, the CBFM is a good choice. You can also buy a used one and reset it.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

We now officially have the "unexplained infertility" diagnosis. I would say that it is nice to have a diagnosis at all... but it really isn't a helpful one. This came from a doctor visit on the same day as the first birthday of my niece, and her parents are eight years younger than me.

Any treatments this doctor would do will be both expensive and of undetermined effectiveness, since we would be trying to treat something we can't identify. It's possible the polyp removal from last month will help, but after 30+ cycles without even a BFP, that is unlikely. :shrug:

I am not trying to be downer here, but I assume folks want to hear the good and the bad.


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> We now officially have the "unexplained infertility" diagnosis. I would say that it is nice to have a diagnosis at all... but it really isn't a helpful one. This came from a doctor visit on the same day as the first birthday of my niece, and her parents are eight years younger than me.
> 
> Any treatments this doctor would do will be both expensive and of undetermined effectiveness, since we would be trying to treat something we can't identify. It's possible the polyp removal from last month will help, but after 30+ cycles without even a BFP, that is unlikely. :shrug:
> 
> I am not trying to be downer here, but I assume folks want to hear the good and the bad.

Sorry to hear you have received unclear diagnosis. It is difficult enough ttc at 38 - let alone not knowing what is preventing you.

Will you keep trying?


----------



## DeeDee5112

I am 38 ttc #1! We are on our 2nd month of trying with no luck yet. I thought we were possibly pregnant when I seemed to spot 9 dpo... It ended up flowing like a regular period by the next day (although I do not have any regular period symptoms at all!!). This has also confused me since I am NEVER early (for 2 1/2 years of tracking!!!!) and all of a sudden this month I am 4 days early!!!!! Very confused but trying to stay hopeful. Glad to see so many others in my age bracket to share this with!! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> Will you keep trying?

Sure, we will at least keep doing the tracking and BD. That doesn't cost much, just a little bit of money and time. The real question is whether we will try talking to another doctor, and we don't know yet... we are really at diminishing returns now.

The hardest thing now is dealing with other people, e.g. the constant stream of baby photos and stories on Facebook.


----------



## jaynehard74

PiggieFarmer said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> Will you keep trying?
> 
> Sure, we will at least keep doing the tracking and BD. That doesn't cost much, just a little bit of money and time. The real question is whether we will try talking to another doctor, and we don't know yet... we are really at diminishing returns now.
> 
> The hardest thing now is dealing with other people, e.g. the constant stream of baby photos and stories on Facebook.Click to expand...

Really sorry Piggie :( keep positive at least you know if it is unexplained then it can happen.

Wish I had answers for us all :(
xxx


----------



## Shellvz

DeeDee5112 said:


> I am 38 ttc #1! We are on our 2nd month of trying with no luck yet. I thought we were possibly pregnant when I seemed to spot 9 dpo... It ended up flowing like a regular period by the next day (although I do not have any regular period symptoms at all!!). This has also confused me since I am NEVER early (for 2 1/2 years of tracking!!!!) and all of a sudden this month I am 4 days early!!!!! Very confused but trying to stay hopeful. Glad to see so many others in my age bracket to share this with!! Baby dust to everyone!!

Welcome :)

Are you temping? If so are you above or under the coverline?

It does sound odd...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## PiggieFarmer

jaynehard74 said:


> Really sorry Piggie :( keep positive at least you know if it is unexplained then it can happen.

Thanks, and I'm sorry to see that second MC on your signature! :( Need some good news for us '74ers.


----------



## DeeDee5112

Shellvz said:


> DeeDee5112 said:
> 
> 
> I am 38 ttc #1! We are on our 2nd month of trying with no luck yet. I thought we were possibly pregnant when I seemed to spot 9 dpo... It ended up flowing like a regular period by the next day (although I do not have any regular period symptoms at all!!). This has also confused me since I am NEVER early (for 2 1/2 years of tracking!!!!) and all of a sudden this month I am 4 days early!!!!! Very confused but trying to stay hopeful. Glad to see so many others in my age bracket to share this with!! Baby dust to everyone!!
> 
> Welcome :)
> 
> Are you temping? If so are you above or under the coverline?
> 
> It does sound odd...Click to expand...

Hi!!! No, I haven't started temping yet....this month has just baffled me!! I did buy the ovulation test strips to see if my calculations are correct of when I should be ovulating....we'll see!!


----------



## jaynehard74

PiggieFarmer said:


> jaynehard74 said:
> 
> 
> Really sorry Piggie :( keep positive at least you know if it is unexplained then it can happen.
> 
> Thanks, and I'm sorry to see that second MC on your signature! :( Need some good news for us '74ers.Click to expand...

Thanks Piggie, it's so hard, wanting something so much and to keep taking the knocks...but we have to :hugs:


----------



## sarlou

hi guys
well i'm out this month! period started today :-(
also got devastating news on tuesday that i have VERY low amh so it sounds like i have not got many/any eggs left! this has left me so shocked as was menstruating regularly with no symptoms of early menopause onset!!! i just cried all day tues!! i'm seeing consultant saturday but know i'm prob gonna get the donor egg speech which is not the path i want to go down!!
any info or kind words of advice please?
sara x


----------



## PiggieFarmer

sarlou said:


> hi guys
> well i'm out this month! period started today :-(
> also got devastating news on tuesday that i have VERY low amh so it sounds like i have not got many/any eggs left! this has left me so shocked as was menstruating regularly with no symptoms of early menopause onset!!! i just cried all day tues!! i'm seeing consultant saturday but know i'm prob gonna get the donor egg speech which is not the path i want to go down!!
> any info or kind words of advice please?
> sara x

I also have low AMH. To some extent (that I need to research more) the AMH / FSH numbers are more of an indication of your outcome for ovarian stimulation, e.g. with Clomid for IUI or IVF. For example, clinics won't use IVF (or it won't work well) if you have poor AMH / FSH results. I have heard less dire things when you are just TTC naturally, like I am.

But like I said, I need to look into it more. Here is one page with lnks to others that may help:

https://www.fertileheart.com/does-a-low-amh-level-indicate-infertility

(That being said, don't use my specific case of long-term TTC as an example of why low AMH is a problem. The doctors I am talking to are pretty sure that is not the cause.)


----------



## sarlou

thanks piggiefarmer 
i thought thats what would happen..i was hoping maybe to try iui first but if thats out i guess i'll keep trying for the next year or two naturally!!! i'm going to get a hsg to check tubes and also a ultrasound of ovaries as i know from a lap for pelvic pain 4 years ago that i had mild endo that had stuck one of my ovaries to my pelvic wall. the tubes 4 years ago were all ok and open so don't know if they will still be ok! fingers crossed!! hubbie has super sperm so we just gotta get one little eggie to met it!!! have only been trying since the winter and we've missed some months so i guess its not too long. i'm gonna start charting this month my opks always seem to come up day 11 but temps will also help i guess!! anyway thanks for advise..much appreiciated!
sara x


----------



## BabyBean14

Sara - No advice, but wanted to send :hugs:


----------



## Lou1004

Hey ladies I'm a 1974 girl too! Just waiting for AF to leave to get started on month 5 TTC. Sorry for the losses and struggles I've been reading about in this thread...we are all gonna get our BFP's and flood 2013 with babies!


----------



## Shellvz

Lou1004 said:


> Hey ladies I'm a 1974 girl too! Just waiting for AF to leave to get started on month 5 TTC. Sorry for the losses and struggles I've been reading about in this thread...we are all gonna get our BFP's and flood 2013 with babies!

Welcome to the '74 club :)


----------



## goddess25

Sorry have been a bit MIA.

I will be checking in more often now. Where is everyone at in there cycles?

I am on CD3 of my 2nd cycle TTC.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> goddess25 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry have been a bit MIA.
> 
> I will be checking in more often now. Where is everyone at in there cycles?
> 
> I am on CD3 of my 2nd cycle TTC.
> 
> Ha! As of midnight, I'm on CD3 of my first TTC cycle! It looks like we're really on the same baby-making train this month! :DClick to expand...

I am 8dpo on my 5th cycle. 6 more days in the 2ww :coffee:


----------



## shiseru

Hello ladies! I'm born in 1974 as well. TTC #2. 

My first pregnancy - I fell pregnant in 2009 however lost my baby girl when i was 5 months pregnant. Went through the normal labor and said our last good bye to her. I fell pregnant again after 3 months but suffered another loss at 8 weeks. 

After which, i consulted chinese sinseh and was on TCM for 3 months, fell pregnant and had my little miracle baby girl! I used Sasmar conceive plus so I would like to think both helped me in conceiving.

Today is CD10, so ovulation is near. I have a regular 29 days cycle and usually O on CD 13, 14 or 15. Started TCM 3months ago and has been using preseed for the past 2 cycles but nothing, well hopefully this cycle... :)


----------



## goddess25

Kismet - love it

Shellvz - GL fingers crossed

shiseru - so sorry to hear of your previous losses. so pleased to hear you finally got your rainbow. Hope something happens for you soon


----------



## BabyBean14

Shell & shiseru - FX for you both! :dust:


----------



## goddess25

Hey do any of you find that your cycle is getting longer or changing now compared to what it used to be?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Through charting I have discovered that I ovulate on CD12,13 or 14 but always have a 14 day LP. So my cycle varies according to ovulation date.


----------



## shiseru

goddess25, cycle changed but not too much i guess. Just that my O day seem to be earlier these few cycles., it used to be on CD14 or 15 or 16.

I got a +opk on CD12 and my temp dipped to the lowest yesterday and spike this morning (CD14/DPO1). Been charting so pretty sure I ovulated. Baby dance CD12 late night. Now the waiting game begins, anyone with me?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## goddess25

My Ov tends to be late around CD16 or sometimes later...so my LP is pretty borderline and hence I have had 2 previous mcs.

In all 4 pregnancies conception was all over the place....first conception was CD8, other 3 were somewhere between CD 10-18. I DTD every alternate day and I very rarely used OPKs. Going to use them this time around.

Hope your all doing ok.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

New month, new cycle. AF came today. :growlmad:

33 cycles down, who-knows-how-many to go...


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Piggiefarmer :hugs: 

I hope this cycle is the one!


----------



## jaynehard74

PiggieFarmer said:


> New month, new cycle. AF came today. :growlmad:
> 
> 33 cycles down, who-knows-how-many to go...

Sorry PiggieFarmer :( fingers crossed for next month :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

piggiefarmer....:hugs: hope this is your month. Fingers crossed.

I am on CD13 and probably pretty close to OV based on my CM..still having 2nd thoughts about trying this month as I am moving house next week but part of me wants to just go for it. I don't want to risk implantation because I am lifting a tonne of stuff and being really stressed out. The sensible thing would be waiting till September.


----------



## Lou1004

Hey 1974 group...anyone still waiting to test in August?


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, can I join you? I am in the middle of my 1st (well 2nd if you count my cancelled cycle) of IVF.


----------



## Shellvz

oneof14 said:


> Hey ladies, can I join you? I am in the middle of my 1st (well 2nd if you count my cancelled cycle) of IVF.

Welcome :)

Wishing you all the best this cycle :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Lou1004 said:
> 
> 
> Hey 1974 group...anyone still waiting to test in August?
> 
> I am going to test next week. I want to try to hold out until 14DPO, which would be Sat Aug 25. This is my first TWW, so I may not make it that long. Or AF could get me first. :shrug: We'll see! :dust:
> 
> Are you still waiting to test?Click to expand...

What dpo are you Kismet?

I am only 3dpo so still another 11 days till af due... 

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> I'm 5DPO, but I had an 8 day LP last cycle, so I'm not sure what to expect. I'm taking B6 now, so I'm hoping to at least get a longer LP if not a BFP!
> 
> How are you doing with TWW so far? This is my first and while I'm impatient I'm otherwise pretty sane, which is a shock to me. :haha:

In the beginning I found the 2ww unbelievably long and unbearable and symptom spotted absolutely everything. Googled everything and swung between hope and doubt and unfortunately for me ended each cycle with af.

Now - I am more relaxed - I realise now how quickly the 2ww actually passes by. I have learnt which symptoms I feel every cycle and have not been pregnancy related - just progesterone.

This is our 6th cycle actively ttc and 12mth all up so now I have learnt to distract myself best as possible and :coffee:


----------



## Lou1004

I'm planning to test on the 21st provided AF doesn't show before. This is the first month I've temped (this is 5th cycle TTC) and according to FF I'm 16DPO and AF was predicted to arrive yesterday. That's all based on my temp chart though so I'm not relying on that. I'll wait till the 21st because that will be CD28 and I've NEVER had a cycle longer than 28 days. I find the 2WW long and frustrating...I turn every little thing into a symptom so I'm slowly learning to attempt to relax during this time. GL to all!


----------



## nyba

Hey All
I'm a '74 model as well:thumbup:

I'm in the 2nd month of trying to conceive #1, CD 12 today. The OH was planning on going away today and not returning until Monday - um.. couldn't be worse timing! Luckily his trip got canceled. 

Wishing everyone lots of luck this month!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Kismet said:


> I was trying to be chill but other BnB buddies have been sending me symptom spotting links so I've given in! :dohh: I know it's most likely just progesterone and I'm trying to keep a level head.

I may have mentioned earlier, but the rule of thumb I use for the TWW is "everything is a symptom of everything else." You probably got that impression by looking at those links. Fertility Friend has a symptom analyzer that scores your likelihood of being pregnant. It is more scientific, but still best not to think about it too much.

(As an aside, DH read an article about early signs of cancer in men, and it was basically the same thing: everything is a symptom! Only if something lasts for a while it is worth getting concerned about.)


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks! I've noticed that too! Everything could signify everything else! :wacko: That's exactly right. LOL! I needed to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi girls,
I'm a 74' baby too, my birthday is 7th December so am headed towards 38 & TTC #1. 

I'm currently 5dpo & am trying not to pay attention to ANY symptoms and failing miserably!!! It's such a weird phenomenon that on a non-TTC month symptoms come & go & you don't think anything of it, then when TTC it seems like every little niggle, twinge etc is a possible symptom!! It's NUTZ!!! 

So now we WAIT... Oh how excruciating.... DP's best friend & girlfriend fell pregnant 2 months ago on their first attempt while on a holiday. DP is now very hopeful & expectant that we'll be the same!!! Yikes!! I hate to burst his optimistic bubble but I keep reminding him that they are both only 30.. We are 37 & 43!! Although I'd love him to prove me wrong! 

Someone mentioned a few pages back about feeling like they'd missed the boat with having a baby & I feel like that everyday too. I'd say most of us probably do. Some days I feel really depressed about it. I'm a nurse & I work in a small private hospital with a maternity ward so most days I see pregnant women wandering around or women with teeny babies... Sigh.. It's like salt in a wound. And I've even started avoiding looking at babies if I can help it. It just feels like a club I'll never be part of. And I think to myself 'wow, I never thought I'd be one of those women that never had kids'... But now that's a distinct possibility. Think I've also gotten to the point where the idea of having a child is like a weird & unlikely dream that only happens to other people. 

But then on days when I'm not hating the world & having a pity party, I think of all the people I know (or have been told of), who have successfully had babies in their late 30's. My cousins wife had their baby about 6 months before turning 40, a close friend was 6 months pregnant at her 40th birthday, another friend got married at her 40th birthday party & didn't realise she was ALREADY pregnant!! About 6 weeks! (This friend also had her second baby just a few months before turning 43). First baby for all 3 women too. So these women give me HOPE : ) I need to try & keep my pessimistic, woe is me attitude in check & be positive. This forum & being able to share/vent will help with that I think. 

So far my only slight symptom is 'maybe' tender breasts.. They aren't usually tender yet in my cycle.. Usually about a week out from AF starting they get tender. But I keep 'testing em out' & now I've probably MADE them tender.. Hehe.. It's madness! Am trying to keep a sense of humour : ) 

Good luck to all you girls- look forward to cheering you on thru this crazy journey together.

Jules


----------



## Shanoa

Hi Jules,

Welcome to the 74 club!

I've just seen the unwelcome arrival of AF. Another cycle bites the dust. I can really relate to what you said about your negative days. I walked in to town on my lunch break yesterday and it seemed every woman I passed was pushing a pram or was pregnant. After a big temp drop that morning I was fairly certain this wasn't my month. It was so painful to see these women. I just had to look away. And then last night heard the news that a friend (early mid thirties) is pregnant.Ugh I am happy for her obviously but ... It's all really getting to me this month.

Oh I sound like such a moany murtle! Does anyone have any survival tips? I'm going to a summer BBQ today with an adult sizes bouncy castle. Maybe I can vent the frustration on that!!!:wacko:


----------



## Shellvz

Sorry Shanoa :(
Hopefully soon you will be holding your baby...

Welcome Jules. We all totally understand what your are thinking and going through. It is difficult staying positive and not allowing negative thoughts to dominate.

We just have to believe that one day we too will conceive. Don't give up hope. Stay grounded and recognize it may take longer than we first thought but don't give up hope!

It is my faith in God which keeps me grounded. I know that He is able to help me through this time of waiting, that I am growing as a person through this trial and that He does hear my prayers and the deep cry of my heart.

Before experiencing this period of infertility I had no understanding, empathy or real advice I could offer other women.

I don't regret any of life's lessons I have learnt through this process and I know that it will make my pregnancy that much richer and satisfying because I have had to fight and struggle for it.


----------



## Juniperjules

Shellvz said:


> Sorry Shanoa :(
> Hopefully soon you will be holding your baby...
> 
> Welcome Jules. We all totally understand what your are thinking and going through. It is difficult staying positive and not allowing negative thoughts to dominate.
> 
> We just have to believe that one day we too will conceive. Don't give up hope. Stay grounded and recognize it may take longer than we first thought but don't give up hope!

Thanks for the kinds words Shellsv! 

I'm thinking of trying to do the temping stuff.. I've got OPKS & they always work for me, but I know that the temping along with OPKs will be a better way of actually knowing if I've actually ovulated since the LH surge doesn't guarantee an egg actually being released. 

Is there anything I need to know about buying the basal temp thermometer?? I've seen a few on eBay which seem pretty cheap, about $12-14 (AUD).. But I'm just as happy to buy one from the chemist if theyre close in price too. Are they all the same or is there a brand or type I should be looking for?? 

Lastly.. I'm a shift worker, I mostly do pm shifts so taking my temp at the same time will be ok apart from the 1 day a week that I do early shift which means I'll be up at 0600. Would it really matter if one day a week I do it much earlier?? I'd love everyone's opinion... 

Who else is in the TWW right now?? I'm 7dpo.. Don't feel like I have any hopeful symptoms. Just normal pre-AF symptoms & weirdly seem to have developed some hives on my face which is annoying.


----------



## DeeDee5112

It is soooo difficult.....af came for me this past Saturday after having been so hopeful with a beautiful chart of rising temps, dip at good time too and again rising temps...only for af to still come! Onto cycle 4 for me!


----------



## Shellvz

DeeDee5112 said:


> It is soooo difficult.....af came for me this past Saturday after having been so hopeful with a beautiful chart of rising temps, dip at good time too and again rising temps...only for af to still come! Onto cycle 4 for me!

Sorry mate :(

We know how that feels. I hope you don't have much longer to wait till you get your BFP!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Juniperjules said:


> Is there anything I need to know about buying the basal temp thermometer?? I've seen a few on eBay which seem pretty cheap, about $12-14 (AUD).. But I'm just as happy to buy one from the chemist if theyre close in price too. Are they all the same or is there a brand or type I should be looking for??
> 
> Lastly.. I'm a shift worker, I mostly do pm shifts so taking my temp at the same time will be ok apart from the 1 day a week that I do early shift which means I'll be up at 0600. Would it really matter if one day a week I do it much earlier?? I'd love everyone's opinion...

Get a thermometer that indicates "basal." It should measure fractions of a degree (you don't need 100ths, 10ths of a degree is fine). A backlit display is nice, and a quiet beep is also nice.

The time of day is not that important, just make sure you do it after at least three hours of solid sleep, and no getting up before taking the temp.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Meado

Hi gals, please can I join in? :flower: I'm a 1974 baby and it's my birthday next month when I'll be 38. We're ttc #1 and have been for 5 months.

Initially I tried bbt but my temps were so up and down I thought I must be doing it wrong so I tried cheapie OPKs and then wanting something more definite I am now on my first month of the clear blue fertility monitor.

I'm currently on CD12 and usually ov around CD18 with a 32 day cycle.

Following very unusual and acute af pains at the start of the cycle my Dr did blood tests and booked me a scan. PCOS was mentioned to me years and years ago so because it's in my history and because of my age the Dr is investigating straight away - which appears a refreshing approaching! I have always doubted I have PCOS as I don't have many of the symptoms. I get the blood test result today [-o&lt; and the scan is in sept.

Here's to wishing us all a successful and stress free cycle.

Meado x


----------



## Juniperjules

Meado said:


> Hi gals, please can I join in? :flower: I'm a 1974 baby and it's my birthday next month when I'll be 38. We're ttc #1 and have been for 5 months.
> 
> Initially I tried bbt but my temps were so up and down I thought I must be doing it wrong so I tried cheapie OPKs and then wanting something more definite I am now on my first month of the clear blue fertility monitor.
> 
> I'm currently on CD12 and usually ov around CD18 with a 32 day cycle.
> 
> Following very unusual and acute af pains at the start of the cycle my Dr did blood tests and booked me a scan. PCOS was mentioned to me years and years ago so because it's in my history and because of my age the Dr is investigating straight away - which appears a refreshing approaching! I have always doubted I have PCOS as I don't have many of the symptoms. I get the blood test result today [-o&lt; and the scan is in sept.
> 
> Here's to wishing us all a successful and stress free cycle.
> 
> Meado x

Hi Meado! welcome! I'm new here too.. Also TTC #1 (my story is a few posts back so I won't repeat it now!) but it's great to chat to other girls the same age going thru the same thing. It's all feeling a bit lonely right now... All my friends already have kids. So this forum will be great For support. 

Good for you getting onto all the testing etc. my DP & I are only just starting this journey but I've decided that if we don't get a BFP in 3 months then were both gonna get some testing done. I just figure we don't have time to waste, he is almost 44 so neither of us are spring chickens- 'if' there's any issues I wanna know ASAP. I'll just tell the doctor we've been trying for 6mths.. I'm not scared of telling a little white lie for a good purpose ; ) 

I'm using OPKS,& was thinking about starting temping bcos its the only way of actually knowing that you did actually ovulate. Have only got cheapie OPKS- what is the clear blue monitor like?? Maybe I should be getting something like that too? I'm willing to do whatever it takes. I've had DP taking menevit for about 2 or so months and I'm taking elevit. I'm also gonna start drinking grapefruit juice as lots of girls on another thread recommend it for increasing CM.. I don't think I necessarily need help in that area but I figure it won't hurt! 

Good luck with ur blood test results, pop back in here & let us know how u go!


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi there, I'm a '74 baby as well. I'm on another site in another forum and everyone is late 20's or early 30's so haven't really felt part of the group.

This isn't our first but I hope you don't mind me joining???

I just had a major disappointment yesterday as I was 3 days late and had a lot of cramping. Sitting on Google all day got my hopes up but AF arrived late yesterday and those hopes came crashing down.


----------



## Shellvz

Lyghtning said:


> Hi there, I'm a '74 baby as well. I'm on another site in another forum and everyone is late 20's or early 30's so haven't really felt part of the group.
> 
> This isn't our first but I hope you don't mind me joining???
> 
> I just had a major disappointment yesterday as I was 3 days late and had a lot of cramping. Sitting on Google all day got my hopes up but AF arrived late yesterday and those hopes came crashing down.

Welcome to the '74 club :)

Sorry you are out this cycle but the good news is you instantly started CD1 and a new cycle :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Meado said:


> Hi gals, please can I join in? :flower: I'm a 1974 baby and it's my birthday next month when I'll be 38. We're ttc #1 and have been for 5 months.
> 
> Initially I tried bbt but my temps were so up and down I thought I must be doing it wrong so I tried cheapie OPKs and then wanting something more definite I am now on my first month of the clear blue fertility monitor.
> 
> I'm currently on CD12 and usually ov around CD18 with a 32 day cycle.
> 
> Following very unusual and acute af pains at the start of the cycle my Dr did blood tests and booked me a scan. PCOS was mentioned to me years and years ago so because it's in my history and because of my age the Dr is investigating straight away - which appears a refreshing approaching! I have always doubted I have PCOS as I don't have many of the symptoms. I get the blood test result today [-o&lt; and the scan is in sept.
> 
> Here's to wishing us all a successful and stress free cycle.
> 
> Meado x

Welcome :)

Good that your Dr investigating straight away. AF is due on Tuesday for me - if it shows I am scheduled for fertility testing on Wednesday. I am hoping it doesn't show though and that I get my first BFP.

Otherwise, hubby and I are off to get checked out as it will have been a full year and no pregnancy at all.


----------



## DeeDee5112

https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u497/Deemort/16ae42f8.jpg

Here is a pic of my chart...that I was very hopeful about...until my temp plunged..!
 



Attached Files:







16ae42f8.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Shanoa

Goodluck Shellvz. All of my fingers are crossed for you BFP this month. xxx


----------



## Shellvz

DeeDee5112 said:


> https://i1070.photobucket.com/albums/u497/Deemort/16ae42f8.jpg
> 
> Here is a pic of my chart...that I was very hopeful about...until my temp plunged..!

It did look good till it started the downward spiral :(

I am looking closely at mine too - slight temp dip this morning. Tomorrow is 10dpo and by past charts starts the downward spiral. If my temp lower tomorrow than this morning's then I know I am out also.


----------



## Shellvz

Shanoa said:


> Goodluck Shellvz. All of my fingers are crossed for you BFP this month. xxx

Thanks Shanoa :)

I am still hopeful but tomorrow will reveal more - if my temp dips I am out - based on past history.


----------



## shiseru

Chart looking good, cross fingers!

I am out last cycle, beautiful chart till it started dipping DPO 13! DTD only once though guessed it wasn't enough huh? 

Today is CD10, O is due on 25 or 26 Aug... 




Shellvz said:


> Shanoa said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Shellvz. All of my fingers are crossed for you BFP this month. xxx
> 
> Thanks Shanoa :)
> 
> I am still hopeful but tomorrow will reveal more - if my temp dips I am out - based on past history.Click to expand...


----------



## Shellvz

shiseru said:


> Chart looking good, cross fingers!
> 
> I am out last cycle, beautiful chart till it started dipping DPO 13! DTD only once though guessed it wasn't enough huh?
> 
> Today is CD10, O is due on 25 or 26 Aug...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shanoa said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Shellvz. All of my fingers are crossed for you BFP this month. xxx
> 
> Thanks Shanoa :)
> 
> I am still hopeful but tomorrow will reveal more - if my temp dips I am out - based on past history.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thanks :)

All the best with this cycle - we were advised to Bd every second day throughout the cycle. Covers all the bases and gives sperm a day in between to grow numbers.


----------



## crystal443

Hi girls :)

I said hi way back in the thread but have since had a mc at 13 weeks then had a chemical then another chemical last month:cry: I have known autoimmune problems since I've been a kid and they are now just adressing the problem so I go back to the FS on Tues to hopefully figure out suitable treatment to get our sticky bean:thumbup:

We did have a DD (16), DS(14), in my early twenties but have not been able to get pregnant since then:wacko: Anyway, I'm in the 74 club:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Shellvs- are you using a fertility clinic for testing?


----------



## Shellvz

crystal443 said:


> Hi girls :)
> 
> I said hi way back in the thread but have since had a mc at 13 weeks then had a chemical then another chemical last month:cry: I have known autoimmune problems since I've been a kid and they are now just adressing the problem so I go back to the FS on Tues to hopefully figure out suitable treatment to get our sticky bean:thumbup:
> 
> We did have a DD (16), DS(14), in my early twenties but have not been able to get pregnant since then:wacko: Anyway, I'm in the 74 club:haha::haha:

Sorry for your losses :hugs:

I hope they are able to find out how to treat the problem and you hold your babe in your arms soon :flower:


----------



## Shellvz

crystal443 said:


> Shellvs- are you using a fertility clinic for testing?

We saw our GP who specialises in women's health and family practice. She has given me referral for ultrasound and blood work and for my hubby to have sperm analysis and bloodwork.


----------



## crystal443

Thanks, we're getting there slowly but surely :)


----------



## crystal443

Shellvz said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Shellvs- are you using a fertility clinic for testing?
> 
> We saw our GP who specialises in women's health and family practice. She has given me referral for ultrasound and blood work and for my hubby to have sperm analysis and bloodwork.Click to expand...

Wow, those GP's are hard to find!! :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

crystal443 said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Shellvs- are you using a fertility clinic for testing?
> 
> We saw our GP who specialises in women's health and family practice. She has given me referral for ultrasound and blood work and for my hubby to have sperm analysis and bloodwork.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, those GP's are hard to find!! :hugs:Click to expand...

We had never seen her before as we only recently moved to this area. I rang the reception and asked who they would recommend out of their Dr's and then made the appointment to see her.

See how it goes...


----------



## crystal443

Yep, its a good place to start though


----------



## Juniperjules

Well girls, AF arrived for me.. Started spotting 3 days early, then AF came with a vengeance 2 days early!!! Which is very unusually for me & kinda annoying.. But whatever, I'm focusing on this month now & not gonna let myself be negative. 

Have gotten my 'supplies' together for this month.. Am temping for the first time ever & have bought my thermometer & downloaded the FF iPhone app, am using my Persona fertility monitor to track fertile days by poas (it tracks oestrogen & LH), I've got my ordinary cheaply OPKS which I'll start using around cd10, I've bought 2 big bottles of grapefruit juice, AND most excitingly I've got an appointment to see a woman who does Chinese medicine & specialises in women's fertility & pregnancy support!!! Am really happy about this, my friend was TTC for 4-5 years, used clomid etc, and had 1 failed IVF. Her 2nd IVF attempt she saw this woman & she got her BFP!!!! She absolutely felt this woman was the reason. So I've decided to go see her now right from the beginning. 

I'm gonna concentrate on feeling good, exercising (which I've been too slack about lately), eating right.. Am cutting out caffeine & have already stopped drinking carbonated drinks. 

So... Onwards & upwards...!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Juni: Sorry that AF arrived early! :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: for this upcoming cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Juni: Sorry that AF arrived early! :hugs: Sending lots of :dust: for this upcoming cycle! :hugs:

Aww thanks Kizmet! Your so sweet, I appreciate that. 

Just realised how long my posts are! Sorry girls! I ramble on a bit..just clearing some space in my brain I guess ; ) can only talk to DP, my gorgeous mum & you guys about all this nonsense so my apologies if I go on a bit. Plus I'm posting from my iPhone so I can't easily refer back to other people's posts to comment, but I'm still reading with interest!


----------



## Juniperjules

Oops.. Sorry, spelt ur name wrong 'kismet'!


----------



## Meado

Juniperjules said:


> Well girls, AF arrived for me.. Started spotting 3 days early, then AF came with a vengeance 2 days early!!! Which is very unusually for me & kinda annoying.. But whatever, I'm focusing on this month now & not gonna let myself be negative.
> 
> Have gotten my 'supplies' together for this month.. Am temping for the first time ever & have bought my thermometer & downloaded the FF iPhone app, am using my Persona fertility monitor to track fertile days by poas (it tracks oestrogen & LH), I've got my ordinary cheaply OPKS which I'll start using around cd10, I've bought 2 big bottles of grapefruit juice, AND most excitingly I've got an appointment to see a woman who does Chinese medicine & specialises in women's fertility & pregnancy support!!! Am really happy about this, my friend was TTC for 4-5 years, used clomid etc, and had 1 failed IVF. Her 2nd IVF attempt she saw this woman & she got her BFP!!!! She absolutely felt this woman was the reason. So I've decided to go see her now right from the beginning.
> 
> I'm gonna concentrate on feeling good, exercising (which I've been too slack about lately), eating right.. Am cutting out caffeine & have already stopped drinking carbonated drinks.
> 
> So... Onwards & upwards...!!

Bad news about AF but I have to say you sound very positive and well planned for this cycle. It looks like you have thought of everything and you never know the Chinese medicine woman might just be your lucky charm.

Best of luck 
:dust:


----------



## Meado

Just a quick up date on my blood test results. Everything came back normal (diabetes, blook count, liver & kidney function, cholesterol and most importantly hormones) which was a relief and makes pcos less likely. I'm now going for a CD21 blood test to check for ovulation and a scan (appointment is in late sep). So, I'm feeling pretty positive and currently focusing on this month. Ov due any day now and I'm keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Lyghtning

I know what you mean, we arent telling any friends or family other than mum so you really do feel like you have no one else to vent to.

AF finished yesterday and it will all depend on whether I ovulate early or late as to whether we get a go at ttc'ing this month as DP is working away


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

It has been encouraging to read your threads. I will still be around but after one year of trying I am taking a break from this rollercoaster called TTC.

I have an internal ultrasound booked on Wednesday and getting all my blood work done. I have decided to break from temping, charting and all things obsessive with TTC and step back. Find out if I have any health issues which need addressing and focus on my marriage.

I wish you all the best and may we all have the desire of our hearts sooner than later.

Love Shell xo


----------



## Lyghtning

Good luck Shell, ttc does get kind of obsessive, especially when your charting

I'm booked in to see a specialist as well, just to have bloods done and tubes checked. Plus DP is getting checked as well.

The appointment is tomorrow so I'm really looking forward to it so if there is something wrong, we can try and get if fixed.


----------



## goddess25

GL with all your appointments Shellvz....I think your doing the right thing getting some tests, concentrate on having fun with your husband, re group and who knows what happens. Hope we see you back here soon....wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## goddess25

Im out this month too....this is cycle 3 for me now...although to be fair I have not made much of an effort with anything the past 2 cycles so I am not surprised that AF is arriving.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Good luck with your appointment Shell. :hugs: I can understand why you need a break. I've only been TTC for 1 cycle and I've already gone a little nuts. I hope you'll check in as you feel able and let us know how you're doing. :D


----------



## PiggieFarmer

:af: has arrived, again without any warning. That would be cycle #34... I must appear to be hopelessly optimistic. :wacko:


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> :af: has arrived, again without any warning. That would be cycle #34... I must appear to be hopelessly optimistic. :wacko:

Well done on persisting - 34 cycles WOW :dohh:

I applaud you :flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: PiggieFarmer :hugs: I'm sorry AF showed yet again. You are amazing to keep persisting. :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Questions for anyone else temping....

I've only been doing it for 4 days & already finding it a bit annoying.... I've been setting my alarm to wake me at 6.30am bcos I'm worried that if I wait till I wake naturally I'll have been shifting around in bed too much.. Also am staying at my parents place for the time being & someone is always up before me, putting on the heating & so by the time I wake up I'm often roasting hot & feel like I'm suffocating!! : ) so I don't think that would be an optimum time to temp! But I now feel like I'm getting a disturbed sleep bcos I shouldn't be really waking at this time. How do other people do their temps?? And don't you get fed up doing it? Mine seem to be all over the place... How big are the changes when you ovulate??


----------



## Shellvz

Juniperjules said:


> Questions for anyone else temping....
> 
> I've only been doing it for 4 days & already finding it a bit annoying.... I've been setting my alarm to wake me at 6.30am bcos I'm worried that if I wait till I wake naturally I'll have been shifting around in bed too much.. Also am staying at my parents place for the time being & someone is always up before me, putting on the heating & so by the time I wake up I'm often roasting hot & feel like I'm suffocating!! : ) so I don't think that would be an optimum time to temp! But I now feel like I'm getting a disturbed sleep bcos I shouldn't be really waking at this time. How do other people do their temps?? And don't you get fed up doing it? Mine seem to be all over the place... How big are the changes when you ovulate??

Hey :)

Feel your pain - I have just taken a rest from temping and this morning was my first morning without doing so - felt great :)

My alarm was set for 5am as it was the time I was most likely to wake before going back to sleep again. I usually woke before my alarm (so I would temp, enter data into my iphone app, switch off my alarm and then go back to sleep).

You get used to it - it becomes a routine but it does break up your sleep. The temp variance between pre and post ovulation is very obvious in my case. I believe now that I know what I am looking for that I will be able to pick it without temping. My husband can pick it too - he can tell when I suddenly increase in temp and stay hotter during luteal phase. I become like a hot water bottle my temp increases that much.

Not sure how I never noticed it before I began charting...

It is worth persevering for a time (I did it for 6 months) so that you can learn your body. Then you can choose whether to keep charting/temping or stop (as I have now done).

Also, during your period (if you began temping on CD1) your temps are quite erratic. They usually settle down by CD5.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Kismet said:


> You are amazing to keep persisting.

Thanks. I will truly consider it "amazing" if I can succeed... but "delusional" if I don't! Time will tell.


----------



## shiseru

I've been tempting for few years. But I remembered when i first startedmy sleep get disturbed, because I was excited/anxious about how my temp was going to be the next day? Now, i started tempting only after CD8.

Anyway, i guessed i am out this cycle. I've been charting for a long time. I stopped after giving birth and started charting again in April. I know my body well and my pre and post-O temp, i usually ovulate between 13-15. However this cycle looks like my O happened on CD10 (never been this early!) Guessed it's one of the wacky cycle or because of my age. I missed the window! :/

Good luck to those who are trying!


----------



## Juniperjules

Shellvz said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Questions for anyone else temping....
> 
> I've only been doing it for 4 days & already finding it a bit annoying.... I've been setting my alarm to wake me at 6.30am bcos I'm worried that if I wait till I wake naturally I'll have been shifting around in bed too much.. Also am staying at my parents place for the time being & someone is always up before me, putting on the heating & so by the time I wake up I'm often roasting hot & feel like I'm suffocating!! : ) so I don't think that would be an optimum time to temp! But I now feel like I'm getting a disturbed sleep bcos I shouldn't be really waking at this time. How do other people do their temps?? And don't you get fed up doing it? Mine seem to be all over the place... How big are the changes when you ovulate??
> 
> Hey :)
> 
> Feel your pain - I have just taken a rest from temping and this morning was my first morning without doing so - felt great :)
> 
> My alarm was set for 5am as it was the time I was most likely to wake before going back to sleep again. I usually woke before my alarm (so I would temp, enter data into my iphone app, switch off my alarm and then go back to sleep).
> 
> You get used to it - it becomes a routine but it does break up your sleep. The temp variance between pre and post ovulation is very obvious in my case. I believe now that I know what I am looking for that I will be able to pick it without temping. My husband can pick it too - he can tell when I suddenly increase in temp and stay hotter during luteal phase. I become like a hot water bottle my temp increases that much.
> 
> Not sure how I never noticed it before I began charting...
> 
> It is worth persevering for a time (I did it for 6 months) so that you can learn your body. Then you can choose whether to keep charting/temping or stop (as I have now done).
> 
> Also, during your period (if you began temping on CD1) your temps are quite erratic. They usually settle down by CD5.Click to expand...

Thanks Soooooo much for the feedback. Can't tell you how much I appreciate it. Especially the first week thing.... Thank heavens for the Internet & being able to talk to other girls like yourself! Imagine how much harder all this must've been even in our parents days of TTC. My mum is 64 (& very young spirited- shes the best!) & she had difficulty TTC. Took about 5 yrs to have me. But she actually says now (with a bit of a wry smile I might add!) that probably she & my dad didn't really know wot the hell they we're doing back then! Both 21 yrs old, catholic... Not a clue about all this TTC stuff, if she'd had the Internet she may well have ended up with a heap of kids! : ) but then she might not have had my beautiful sister who is 8 yrs younger than me- there's just the 2 of us.... 

Anyway, I digress... Once again, thanks : )


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> Questions for anyone else temping....
> 
> I've only been doing it for 4 days & already finding it a bit annoying.... I've been setting my alarm to wake me at 6.30am bcos I'm worried that if I wait till I wake naturally I'll have been shifting around in bed too much.. Also am staying at my parents place for the time being & someone is always up before me, putting on the heating & so by the time I wake up I'm often roasting hot & feel like I'm suffocating!! : ) so I don't think that would be an optimum time to temp! But I now feel like I'm getting a disturbed sleep bcos I shouldn't be really waking at this time. How do other people do their temps?? And don't you get fed up doing it? Mine seem to be all over the place... How big are the changes when you ovulate??
> 
> Do I get fed up? YES!!! :growlmad: I try to set my alarm for 7am every morning (I'm unemployed so usually get up later). Some days I'm just too tired, or I forget, or I wake up too early. :dohh: I've discovered FF has a temperature adjuster if you miss your regular time. It's not perfect, but it's better than having wonky data. If you normally don't wake up before your normal get-up time, I don't see a reason to temp at 6:30am. I also wouldn't worry about the house being too warm. I often wake up sweating but still have a "normal" temp. :shrug:
> 
> If this is your first week temping, don't get too worried. Maybe I'm just a slow learner at this stuff, but it took me several months to get it right. :dohh: My biggest problem was not taking my temp at the same time each day. I think if you can do that, the rest will more-or-less fall into place.
> 
> Good luck! :hugs: Despite being fed up, I think it's worth the effort.Click to expand...

Thanks to you also Kismet. I think ur right about 6.30 being too early .. I think I just thought I won't be woken by anything or anyone before the alarm wakes me. The first couple of nites my dog woke me wanting out for a pee.. The first nite I let him out but it was 4am so in my head I knew I had to try & sleep for another 3 hours before I could take my temp. The next nite when the dog woke me AGAIN I decided to quickly take my temp bcos it was maybe 5am- but it was a spur of the moment decision, the dog was whining to get out & bursting for a pee, & I'm trying to find the stupid thermometer in the dark using my iPhone as a torch to find it!! what a scramble! All I could think was 'oh geez, the dogs gonna pee the floor while I lie here trying not to move much waiting for the damn thermometer to beep!! 

Ah... Fun & games.. I hope I'll look back one day, with babe in arms & see that it was all worthwhile ; ) 

For now I think I'll take ur advice and set my alarm for a bit later..


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## nyba

I just can't get on the temping bandwagon. Inevitably I'm halfway through my first cup of coffee before I remember that I forgot:coffee: Or I'll wake up at 3, realize it's too early then start thinking about not forgetting and wind up staying up the rest of the night.

The OPKs seem to work for me. But I'm lucky enough to have a really consistent cycle.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

nyba said:


> The OPKs seem to work for me. But I'm lucky enough to have a really consistent cycle.

Temping is still needed to confirm (more or less) that ovulation actually happened, especially if you are having trouble TTC. The OPKs report when ovulation is likely to happen, not when it did happen.


----------



## Juniperjules

nyba said:


> I just can't get on the temping bandwagon. Inevitably I'm halfway through my first cup of coffee before I remember that I forgot:coffee: Or I'll wake up at 3, realize it's too early then start thinking about not forgetting and wind up staying up the rest of the night.
> 
> The OPKs seem to work for me. But I'm lucky enough to have a really consistent cycle.

Yeh can't say I'm lovin doing the temping. I've set my alarm to wake me at 7.30, but I keep waking up much earlier, like 5am or 3am & then getting confused in my half asleep state about whether I should be taking my temp or not. So as a result I've been taking them at all different times so far! Dunno how long I'll last with this temping..


----------



## DeeDee5112

Hi ladies.....any new updates?? I'm 1dpo today...we tried smep this month and are keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## drhouse

Juniperjules said:


> nyba said:
> 
> 
> I just can't get on the temping bandwagon. Inevitably I'm halfway through my first cup of coffee before I remember that I forgot:coffee: Or I'll wake up at 3, realize it's too early then start thinking about not forgetting and wind up staying up the rest of the night.
> 
> The OPKs seem to work for me. But I'm lucky enough to have a really consistent cycle.
> 
> Yeh can't say I'm lovin doing the temping. I've set my alarm to wake me at 7.30, but I keep waking up much earlier, like 5am or 3am & then getting confused in my half asleep state about whether I should be taking my temp or not. So as a result I've been taking them at all different times so far! Dunno how long I'll last with this temping..Click to expand...


you know what.. I think the temping and the charting is really important for us to feel like we are doing something. Sitting waiting e.g to meet Mr Right or get up the duff.. is so passive!!!!

This preg thing is either really really easy or really really hard and I swear that there is nothing in between!!! 

NYBA!!!! Congratulations re. your BFP!!!!! It sounds like you had the shortest stay in the TTC forums ever seen.. join August Preg August!!!

Good luck to all lovely ladies trying.....:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DeeDee5112

I agree about temping drhouse!!...I also feel it helps me not to test early...I just keep track of my temps and know if they stay elevated things look hopeful!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lou1004

I wake up a lot too but I think my temping is working out well...it's my second month of temping and I've discovered that I O earlier than I thought so I was missing my egg! 

On another note...my bro and his wife had their first ultrasound yesterday...she is 12 weeks along...I'm not the least bit jealous...ya right!


----------



## 4everyoung

Hi All! My name is Stacy & I was born in 1974! No kids yet, but we're trying. 1 failed IUI, and 3 failed IVFs. We start up again Wednesday!!

I'm from the Boston area. My husband is also a '74-er :)


----------



## Lou1004

Hooray another 74 lady! Welcome!


----------



## BabyBean14

Welcome! :hugs: I hope this is your month. :dust:


----------



## Shanoa

Hello ladies,

Has anyone experienced an anovulatory cycle? I think I just have. I've had no temp spike and none of the usual signs of ovulation. Should I be concerned? I kinda am... Eek.


----------



## nyba

Good luck to all the '74ers :)

And thank you for the good wishes, definitely hope for all of us 38 YOs. :)


----------



## 4everyoung

Shanoa--I've never actually had the appropriate symptoms for ovulation. I have done the temperature thing, the mucus test, the poas, and it never manifests. I'm under the care of a fertility Dr. now, and they have a good handle on my ovulation due to all of the hormones, but I wonder if I haven't skipped ovulation without ART...anyway...as I type this, I realize I'm not helping your question. I do know that I've ovulated and had no symptoms before--so maybe that helps.


----------



## BabyBean14

Shanoa - I don't have any personal experience with it, but I think it's normal to have an anovulatory cycle once in a while. :shrug: Would you be able to discuss it with your doctor just to be sure?


----------



## Shanoa

Thanks for your reply 4ever & Kismet. I have made an appointment with my doctor. It can't hurt to get some advice. 

Baby dust for everyone still in for a September BFP.

x


----------



## Shellvz

TTC is such an emotional experience - we all know it though may have had varied experiences and lengths of time in this journey.

I just want to encourage you not to give up. It only takes one good egg and sperm. It may not be this month or next but we need to believe that one day we will be holding our baby in our arms.

All of us 74 girls are in the same boat, we are edging closer to 40 and can feel the rising panic. Stay positive. Think happy thoughts and don't let despair or worry steal your joy.

Hang in there ladies :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Starsheep

Hello! I'm a 74'er too! Usually lurking (and sometimes posting) over in TTC#1 but thought I'd say hi here too.

Using Soy Isoflavones this month and am currently between 9-11dpo. Had LP issues but last month using B6 it increased from 9 days to 11 so FXd it improves a bit more this time. Just annoying I'm not exactly sure when O was this month as had +OPK for 3 days.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Starsheep

Getting pink when I wipe now so looks like I'm out. Now to go through the usual "it'll never happen, why do I bother" feeling sorry for myself grumble for a bit then snap myself out of it!


----------



## Shellvz

https://www.theage.com.au/victoria/mother-of-12-gives-birth-to-quintuplets-20120904-25cm9.html

48 year old mother of 12 just gave birth to naturally conceived quintuplets in Melbourne. Unfortunately one of the baby girls died.

Amazing!


----------



## Shanoa

Hey ladies,

Quick update on doc visit: She has advised we try OPKs and is also sending me for blood tests to check if I'm ovulating. Also checking hubs as well.

Feeling a tad more together after getting tres frustrated last week. Just trying to breathe and be positive.

Baby dust to all the 74 ladies. x


----------



## Shellvz

Shanoa said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Quick update on doc visit: She has advised we try OPKs and is also sending me for blood tests to check if I'm ovulating. Also checking hubs as well.
> 
> Feeling a tad more together after getting tres frustrated last week. Just trying to breathe and be positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all the 74 ladies. x

Opk's are great for identifying LH surge. I used them for 6 months. Temping is great to confirm ovulation.

I have my blood test next mon to confirm ovulation (CD21 test).


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> How are you doing Shell? Are you TTC this month, or taking a break? We may be taking a break next month so I can deal with some health issues. I swear, some days I feel like I'm an old jalopy. :dohh:

Hey Kismet :)

Officially I am on a break while we undergo fertility testing - if we get pregnant this cycle I would laugh but not holding my breath. 

I have had one set of blood tests and internal ultrasound on CD3. My next blood test is for CD21 to confirm ovulation as my ultrasound showed I have bilateral polycystic ovaries and a 3cm fibroid. 

According to my ultrasound I am producing too many follicles (27 in total) which then questions am I releasing an egg each month? However, according to my charts/OPK/temping I am ovulating on schedule each cycle. SO back to the blood tests we go...

My husband's results are waiting to be collected but he wants to wait till I have my final results - then we will find out together where we stand. So come Wed 26th Sept we shall have our results for all tests and decide how to move forward from there.

I was only temping/charting ovulation before my test on Monday - now that ff has given me crosshairs I will stop temping again after tomorrow morning.


----------



## Shanoa

Hey Shellvz,

Goodluck with all of your tests. I hope they provide you both with some good insight and a clear path towards your BFP.

x


----------



## BabyBean14

Wow, Shell! That sounds really complicated! :wacko: Does that mean you have pcos? I hope not! My FX that you both get some good news on the 26th!! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Wow, Shell! That sounds really complicated! :wacko: Does that mean you have pcos? I hope not! My FX that you both get some good news on the 26th!! :hugs: :dust:

Thankfully I don't have PCOS. Just producing too many follicles and mild resistance to insulin.

I have already changed my eating habits and exercise more which should address the insulin imbalance.

I am 99% sure that I do ovulate by my charts but Dr wants to confirm it - hence another round of blood work. She also wants to rule out PCOS - so testing all my male hormones and insulin level.


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm glad you don't have PCOS! It's great that your doc is covering all the bases, even if it is a bit of a pain. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

I have PCOS and was told that I would never get pregnant naturally and if I wanted kids i would need fertility treatment...I have insulin resistance and a few other issues.

Basically for me luckily I was able to conceive naturally 4 times without too many problems...I have 2 children and I had 2 miscarriages which are more common in PCOS women.

My biggest issue aside from the losses was I was unable to produce enough breast milk for both kiddos and could only produce 2.5oz max ever 3-4 hours or so...ok for a baby until about 3 months old. Its totally linked to PCOS and hormones.

Anyway the point to my post is there are positive stories to having PCOS...its not the best condition to have but it could be worse.

Hope you get some good test results..great that you will have the information so soon.


----------



## Shellvz

goddess25 said:


> I have PCOS and was told that I would never get pregnant naturally and if I wanted kids i would need fertility treatment...I have insulin resistance and a few other issues.
> 
> Basically for me luckily I was able to conceive naturally 4 times without too many problems...I have 2 children and I had 2 miscarriages which are more common in PCOS women.
> 
> My biggest issue aside from the losses was I was unable to produce enough breast milk for both kiddos and could only produce 2.5oz max ever 3-4 hours or so...ok for a baby until about 3 months old. Its totally linked to PCOS and hormones.
> 
> Anyway the point to my post is there are positive stories to having PCOS...its not the best condition to have but it could be worse.
> 
> Hope you get some good test results..great that you will have the information so soon.

Thanks for sharing. It is good to hear positive stories :)

I wonder how many women who have struggled to produce enough milk actually had PCOS without knowing it...


----------



## Juniperjules

Shellvz said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Shell? Are you TTC this month, or taking a break? We may be taking a break next month so I can deal with some health issues. I swear, some days I feel like I'm an old jalopy. :dohh:
> 
> Hey Kismet :)
> 
> Officially I am on a break while we undergo fertility testing - if we get pregnant this cycle I would laugh but not holding my breath.
> 
> I have had one set of blood tests and internal ultrasound on CD3. My next blood test is for CD21 to confirm ovulation as my ultrasound showed I have bilateral polycystic ovaries and a 3cm fibroid.
> 
> According to my ultrasound I am producing too many follicles (27 in total) which then questions am I releasing an egg each month? However, according to my charts/OPK/temping I am ovulating on schedule each cycle. SO back to the blood tests we go...
> 
> My husband's results are waiting to be collected but he wants to wait till I have my final results - then we will find out together where we stand. So come Wed 26th Sept we shall have our results for all tests and decide how to move forward from there.
> 
> I was only temping/charting ovulation before my test on Monday - now that ff has given me crosshairs I will stop temping again after tomorrow morning.Click to expand...

Hi Shell, have you experienced any of the symptoms of polycystic ovaries? I have heard before that you can have polycystic ovaries but not actually have the 'syndrome' itself


----------



## Juniperjules

Shanoa said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Quick update on doc visit: She has advised we try OPKs and is also sending me for blood tests to check if I'm ovulating. Also checking hubs as well.
> 
> Feeling a tad more together after getting tres frustrated last week. Just trying to breathe and be positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all the 74 ladies. x

Stay positive!! I know it can be difficult... My mood swings are horrendous some days when I wake with a sinking feeling that ive missed the boat & will never have children. But ur doing the right thing, being proactive & taking control. My OH & I had a chat today & were actually going to do the same thing. I reminded OH that he's turning 44 in Oct & I'm 38 in Dec & we don't have time to waste. So he agreed (quite easily too!) to us going to see a doctor & getting tested. 

So I'll tee it all up this week & hopefully we won't have too long to wait. I feel VERY happy knowing were gonna go ahead & do this. Like we're taking the bull by the horns. It makes me feel like a BFP might not be too far away... 

By the way, are u using OPKS for the first time? I've been very frustrated this month after using cheapie OPKS I got from the Internet. Dunno if uve used them before?? I've used them before & yes they did work for me- but this month I don't think they did. It really did my head in trying to figure out if I had or hadn't gotten a dark enough second line. So this month I've ordered some of the Clearblue digital ones with a smiley face result. They aren't cheap at all, but after this month being soooooo ticked off, I've decided I'm prepared to pay the money to be sure they work- no ambiguity with the smiley face! We only get a couple of goes at this each month so I can't handle the stress of feeling like Ive missed Ov. I'm temping now too, but that doesn't help before Ov..

Just my opinion of course, & the cheapies 'have' worked previously. But I'm just not prepared to feel like I've lost another month by taking a chance with them again. Thought I'd share with you just to warn you incase u were gonna use the Internet cheapies like I did! : )


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> I've used the Clearblue digital OPKs for three months now. I love them! I know some people like the subtle changes you see in the cheap strips, but the happy face takes all the guesswork out of things and I like that. :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm right with you there! I'm not interested in subtle at this point! I want definitive results! Those OPKS did my head in this month & really made me feel like the month was wasted. Will b much happier with a smiley face : )


----------



## Shellvz

Juniperjules said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing Shell? Are you TTC this month, or taking a break? We may be taking a break next month so I can deal with some health issues. I swear, some days I feel like I'm an old jalopy. :dohh:
> 
> Hey Kismet :)
> 
> Officially I am on a break while we undergo fertility testing - if we get pregnant this cycle I would laugh but not holding my breath.
> 
> I have had one set of blood tests and internal ultrasound on CD3. My next blood test is for CD21 to confirm ovulation as my ultrasound showed I have bilateral polycystic ovaries and a 3cm fibroid.
> 
> According to my ultrasound I am producing too many follicles (27 in total) which then questions am I releasing an egg each month? However, according to my charts/OPK/temping I am ovulating on schedule each cycle. SO back to the blood tests we go...
> 
> My husband's results are waiting to be collected but he wants to wait till I have my final results - then we will find out together where we stand. So come Wed 26th Sept we shall have our results for all tests and decide how to move forward from there.
> 
> I was only temping/charting ovulation before my test on Monday - now that ff has given me crosshairs I will stop temping again after tomorrow morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Shell, have you experienced any of the symptoms of polycystic ovaries? I have heard before that you can have polycystic ovaries but not actually have the 'syndrome' itselfClick to expand...

Hi :)

Yes, Dr said I had PCO but not the syndrome. Hoping tomorrow's test confirms that.

In hindsight, the symptoms I had were a couple of persistent hairs growing on my chin which I would pluck out, skin tags on my neck, constant weight gain battle and infertility.

I didn't think they were connected to polycystic ovaries until I did my research. Thought they were just cause I was 38!


----------



## Shellvz

Juniperjules said:


> Shanoa said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Quick update on doc visit: She has advised we try OPKs and is also sending me for blood tests to check if I'm ovulating. Also checking hubs as well.
> 
> Feeling a tad more together after getting tres frustrated last week. Just trying to breathe and be positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all the 74 ladies. x
> 
> Stay positive!! I know it can be difficult... My mood swings are horrendous some days when I wake with a sinking feeling that ive missed the boat & will never have children. But ur doing the right thing, being proactive & taking control. My OH & I had a chat today & were actually going to do the same thing. I reminded OH that he's turning 44 in Oct & I'm 38 in Dec & we don't have time to waste. So he agreed (quite easily too!) to us going to see a doctor & getting tested.
> 
> So I'll tee it all up this week & hopefully we won't have too long to wait. I feel VERY happy knowing were gonna go ahead & do this. Like we're taking the bull by the horns. It makes me feel like a BFP might not be too far away...
> 
> By the way, are u using OPKS for the first time? I've been very frustrated this month after using cheapie OPKS I got from the Internet. Dunno if uve used them before?? I've used them before & yes they did work for me- but this month I don't think they did. It really did my head in trying to figure out if I had or hadn't gotten a dark enough second line. So this month I've ordered some of the Clearblue digital ones with a smiley face result. They aren't cheap at all, but after this month being soooooo ticked off, I've decided I'm prepared to pay the money to be sure they work- no ambiguity with the smiley face! We only get a couple of goes at this each month so I can't handle the stress of feeling like Ive missed Ov. I'm temping now too, but that doesn't help before Ov..
> 
> Just my opinion of course, & the cheapies 'have' worked previously. But I'm just not prepared to feel like I've lost another month by taking a chance with them again. Thought I'd share with you just to warn you incase u were gonna use the Internet cheapies like I did! : )Click to expand...

We delayed going to the Dr and getting checked out - both a pride thing and ignorance is bliss thing - but now I wish we had checked ourselves out prior to ttc. Would have saved ourselves a year of failing to conceive and may have succeeded by now.

I definitely recommend getting checked out sooner than later now.... Aah, the benefit of hindsight!


----------



## Mysticalone

Hello all I am new and a 74 baby about to have my 38th bday on the 25th. My DH and I have been married for 12 years and together 15 years. We are just now starting to TTC. Look forward to getting to know everyone and everyone's tricks to TTC. It does seem that time just slips up on us I feel.
Myst


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi guys, AF arrived for me yesterday so back to CD1. I wish I could press the Fast Forward button a couple of weeks.


----------



## Shellvz

Hi ladies,

After one year of ttc - my husband and I have finally undergone fertility testing. Now I wish that we had done this one year ago. It would have saved us many emotional ups and downs, tears, stress and wasted time.

If you haven't already undergone fertility testing - please do. At our age, we don't have much time to waste and it is better to know where you stand sooner than later.

We get our results next wed (26th Sep) and will then make a plan going forward based on our results.

Don't do what we did - and waste a year of ttc - when it turned out it wasn't going to happen without some changes in our lives. We could have made adjustments a year ago and perhaps already parents by now.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

Good luck for the 26th Shellvz.

We have been trying for 4 months. I go to start some tests next tuesday, had to wait for the arrival of AF to be 100% I wasn't pregnant. First test is to make sure my tubes aren't blocked. DP is also getting his sperm count tested next week. 

When we went to the appointment last month the specialist asked me how long we had been trying. I decided to be truthful and said 3 months and he looked at me like I was joking. I then said I would rather get the tests now than in a years time and then wish I had gone now.


----------



## drhouse

hi all

good luck shellvz for next wed. will cross fingers and toes for you.
50% of ladies greater than 35 should get preg in a year of trying.
my re says if within 6/12 haven't, then the rate of success goes down and again at one year. 
Wise to see someone. 

Kismet. how long is your LP? Do you know why it's short? Was it always like that?

Lightening, Good luck for your tests too!!! Exciting times. Dh will have his sperm done this month after the fertile window has been utilised maximally wink wink wink........ If its abn then we have lots more tests to do.

FX all lovely ladies.


----------



## Shellvz

https://www.theage.com.au/lifestyle/life/worth-the-wait-20120918-2637q.html


----------



## Juniperjules

Shellvz said:


> https://www.theage.com.au/lifestyle/life/worth-the-wait-20120918-2637q.html

Fantastic article Shell, thanks for the link.

Here's my take on it all for what it's worth. I have to say, of course the issues around TTC do worry me at this age- bcos im scared it wont happen. but I'm not the least bit bothered about all the negative rubbish you hear about older mothers. 

Women have been giving birth in their late 30's &40's for donkeys years... Our grandparents and great grandparents generations we're doing it...many couples never used any form of contraception & so they had big families. There were of course negatives for those women bcos their poor bodies were knackered by the time they had 7, 8, 9 or more babies.. But they also didn't have all the modern conveniences that we have that make our lives easier if we end up with 2 kids under 3 at 42yrs of age!! 

And at the end of the day, only the individual can know if it is right for them. I know who I am & what I am, I'm the fittest I've been in 10yrs & I know that if I'm blessed with children that I will be a good mother even if I end up being 39, 40, or 41 when it happens, bcos I had a great teacher- my own mum. 

And frankly.... I don't think it's anyone else's business but mine & my OH : ) 

Good positive article Shell!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Great article, Shell! :thumbup: The only problem is, in Canada (Ontario at least) we can't see an OB until we're pregnant. No one will refer you beforehand. :(

We are only seeing our local GP...


----------



## Juniperjules

Here's another one Nice positive article ; ) 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/precon..._ExpectingtoExpectPlanningaPregnancy_20120918


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shanoa

Juniperjules said:


> Shanoa said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Quick update on doc visit: She has advised we try OPKs and is also sending me for blood tests to check if I'm ovulating. Also checking hubs as well.
> 
> Feeling a tad more together after getting tres frustrated last week. Just trying to breathe and be positive.
> 
> Baby dust to all the 74 ladies. x
> 
> Stay positive!! I know it can be difficult... My mood swings are horrendous some days when I wake with a sinking feeling that ive missed the boat & will never have children. But ur doing the right thing, being proactive & taking control. My OH & I had a chat today & were actually going to do the same thing. I reminded OH that he's turning 44 in Oct & I'm 38 in Dec & we don't have time to waste. So he agreed (quite easily too!) to us going to see a doctor & getting tested.
> 
> So I'll tee it all up this week & hopefully we won't have too long to wait. I feel VERY happy knowing were gonna go ahead & do this. Like we're taking the bull by the horns. It makes me feel like a BFP might not be too far away...
> 
> By the way, are u using OPKS for the first time? I've been very frustrated this month after using cheapie OPKS I got from the Internet. Dunno if uve used them before?? I've used them before & yes they did work for me- but this month I don't think they did. It really did my head in trying to figure out if I had or hadn't gotten a dark enough second line. So this month I've ordered some of the Clearblue digital ones with a smiley face result. They aren't cheap at all, but after this month being soooooo ticked off, I've decided I'm prepared to pay the money to be sure they work- no ambiguity with the smiley face! We only get a couple of goes at this each month so I can't handle the stress of feeling like Ive missed Ov. I'm temping now too, but that doesn't help before Ov..
> 
> Just my opinion of course, & the cheapies 'have' worked previously. But I'm just not prepared to feel like I've lost another month by taking a chance with them again. Thought I'd share with you just to warn you incase u were gonna use the Internet cheapies like I did! : )Click to expand...

Heya JuniperJules,

Thanks so much for your advice on the Clearblue digital OPKs. I've ordered some online so they should be here by the weekend. I've never used them before so I'm happy to go with your advice and get something reliable - that feeling of a wasted ov is awful isn't it?

Well done on 'taking the bull by the horns'. It's nerve wracking and kinda confronting but I think it's better to know what's going on and if something can be done to help. I don't know about you but I feel better for having started the testing ( I've had my day 2 test and will have the day 21 in early October) but I'm a bit nervous about what the doc might say. Oh well, as my Irish colleague always says 'it's better to be looking at it than looking for it'. Maybe we'll be saying the same thing when we get out BFPs!!!!

Good luck with your test this week. x


----------



## Shanoa

I'm joining the positive bandwagon too... my hubby works with a man whose wife gave birth last year and she was 53!

I've also been reading stories on this website which are encouraging/inspirational... here's one as an example.

https://www.pregnancystoriesbyage.com/2012/09/due-to-deliver-at-44-years-old.html


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shanoa said:


> I'm joining the positive bandwagon too... my hubby works with a man whose wife gave birth last year and she was 53!

I said this in another thread, and I hope you don't mind me putting it here...

"Well, such pregnancies are possible... but likely? We would have started trying earlier if we had known about the fertility statistics past 35. I think I spent too much time hearing (and believing) stories of celebrities and "someone who knew someone" getting pregnant in their late 30s and 40s. And here I am, at 37 y.o. on cycle #35 TTC #1."

But for those of us already TTC, I am guess I am saying that you shouldn't let such stories reduce your vigilance in TTC.

(Sorry to be that skeptical person! Feel free to ignore me.)


----------



## Juniperjules

PiggieFarmer said:


> Shanoa said:
> 
> 
> I'm joining the positive bandwagon too... my hubby works with a man whose wife gave birth last year and she was 53!
> 
> I said this in another thread, and I hope you don't mind me putting it here...
> 
> "Well, such pregnancies are possible... but likely? We would have started trying earlier if we had known about the fertility statistics past 35. I think I spent too much time hearing (and believing) stories of celebrities and "someone who knew someone" getting pregnant in their late 30s and 40s. And here I am, at 37 y.o. on cycle #35 TTC #1."
> 
> But for those of us already TTC, I am guess I am saying that you shouldn't let such stories reduce your vigilance in TTC.
> 
> (Sorry to be that skeptical person! Feel free to ignore me.)Click to expand...

Hiya, I completely get where ur coming from here. And your right about the whole celebrities in the media stuff seeming like a green light for women to hang off until they are older. Im one of those people that know 3 women personally who had their first babies at 40, 2 friends & a cousin. But I've gotta say, that for me & those women, it definitely hasn't been a case of hanging off TTC bcos we figured 'others have done it'. For all 4 of us it was a case of 'now' is the right time. All of us simply didn't have the option to TTC earlier (for different reasons).. None of which were career by the way. Mostly to do with not having met someone yet, or being in a relationship that wasn't ready for babies. I have a 4th friend who met her OH @ 44 & started TTC, tried IVF, then IVF with an egg donor, & sadly for them it hasn't worked out. She's now 47. 

I absolutely wish we'd started TTC earlier- but we couldn't & didn't. And when I get negative & morose about it my mum reminds me that there are no guarantees for ANYONE when TTC, at ANY age. She was TTC for 5 years before she had me @27, then took another 7yrs to have my sister at 34. And I guess when I think about it I know she's right. Lots of young women have problems TTC. So if I have trouble at 37, then perhaps I would've had trouble at 27??? It's an unknown but it keeps my feet on the ground. And I know if u look at things like FSH & AMH levels then that can be attributed to age.. But I read an article the other day from a girl who's levels were 'bad' & she was only 34. And she ended up with a baby I might add! : )

At this stage, for me trying to be positive is wot keeps me going each month- knowing that each month anything is possible! But I cant tell anyone else whats right for them- i dont have the right bcos each persons story is different. i dont know wot kept my mum going for 5 & 7 years respectively, but I work in mental health & I'm constantly telling patients who want to give up on life never to give up hope, because without hope you have nothing... I prefer to have hope....


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

I've found a new positive-making time waster!! 

I get on fertility friend, & go to the 'chart gallery' & refine the search fields to pregnancy, +35yrs.... And then I sit & happily look at all the charts which prove that pregnancy over 35 is possible! Its helping me understand charting & how charts can look. It also tells u if they have had an issues such as hypothyroidism, miscarriages, endometriosis, reversal of tubal ligation & various other things.... And plenty of them are 37, 38, 39, 40, 41 etc : ) 

I'm thinking of it as positive reinforcement! But on a serious note it really does make me feel good looking at all those charts. .....Which probably makes me a wee bit sad : ) but hey-ho... Whatever helps I say!


----------



## BabyBean14

That's a great idea! I can't believe I never thought of it. (I love being both positive and a procrastinator.) :haha:


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> That's a great idea! I can't believe I never thought of it. (I love being both positive and a procrastinator.) :haha:

Hehe... Yep, my new little addiction.. Looking at charts! 

On that note.. I've got 2 charts going, one on FF & one in my I period app. The FF one thinks I only Ov last week, & the other does
T specify. But by my usual dates etc I think AF is due on Friday.. So we'll see.... No real symptoms except a bit of light headedness the last few nites around 6pm-ish... Not really expecting a BFP, but looking forward to seeing Dr fri to ask for testing! Where abouts is everyone else in their cycle??


----------



## Shellvz

Juniperjules said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> That's a great idea! I can't believe I never thought of it. (I love being both positive and a procrastinator.) :haha:
> 
> Hehe... Yep, my new little addiction.. Looking at charts!
> 
> On that note.. I've got 2 charts going, one on FF & one in my I period app. The FF one thinks I only Ov last week, & the other does
> T specify. But by my usual dates etc I think AF is due on Friday.. So we'll see.... No real symptoms except a bit of light headedness the last few nites around 6pm-ish... Not really expecting a BFP, but looking forward to seeing Dr fri to ask for testing! Where abouts is everyone else in their cycle??Click to expand...

I am 11dpo. Af due on Sat...


----------



## drhouse

piggie farmer you must read Jos finally got a bean after five years. a fab story!


----------



## drhouse

day cd 13. ovulated last night... did baby dancing will have to wait and see wink wink..


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> On that note.. I've got 2 charts going, one on FF & one in my I period app. The FF one thinks I only Ov last week, & the other does
> T specify. But by my usual dates etc I think AF is due on Friday.. So we'll see.... No real symptoms except a bit of light headedness the last few nites around 6pm-ish... Not really expecting a BFP, but looking forward to seeing Dr fri to ask for testing! Where abouts is everyone else in their cycle??
> 
> Well...I'm CD31/11DPO! :shock: For the past 2 cycles I've had a 26 day cycle and an 8 day LP, so either the B6 and yam cream are working miracles, or I'm pregnant. Hoping for the latter, of course, but either way, I win this cycle! :wohoo: As for symptom spotting: I've had wicked cramps, EWCM, a very minor bit of spotting once, fatigue, and perhaps the worst heartburn I've ever experienced. :wacko: I know those symptoms could be caused by all sorts of things not related to pregnancy, but I've been perhaps more optimistic this cycle than is wise. ;)
> 
> It looks like there will be a bunch of us testing this week! :dust: to all! :DClick to expand...

How long were you planning to wait till testing?

They say that 18dpo with high temps and no af is good sign for BFP...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> On that note.. I've got 2 charts going, one on FF & one in my I period app. The FF one thinks I only Ov last week, & the other does
> T specify. But by my usual dates etc I think AF is due on Friday.. So we'll see.... No real symptoms except a bit of light headedness the last few nites around 6pm-ish... Not really expecting a BFP, but looking forward to seeing Dr fri to ask for testing! Where abouts is everyone else in their cycle??
> 
> Well...I'm CD31/11DPO! :shock: For the past 2 cycles I've had a 26 day cycle and an 8 day LP, so either the B6 and yam cream are working miracles, or I'm pregnant. Hoping for the latter, of course, but either way, I win this cycle! :wohoo: As for symptom spotting: I've had wicked cramps, EWCM, a very minor bit of spotting once, fatigue, and perhaps the worst heartburn I've ever experienced. :wacko: I know those symptoms could be caused by all sorts of things not related to pregnancy, but I've been perhaps more optimistic this cycle than is wise. ;)
> 
> It looks like there will be a bunch of us testing this week! :dust: to all! :DClick to expand...

Oooooh.... Ur symptoms do sound good.. I've got my FX sneakily behind my back for you ; ) 

tomoro will be cd 28 for me. My cycles are usually 27 days. So far today no AF, am working 2-10pm so will be distracted by my patients all afternoon which is good. AND if AF turns up I won't have time to feel sorry for myself ; ) 

Symptoms today? a barely there dull low backache which is normal pre-AF, I don't have tender BB's which I usually do have pre-AF & which disappear as soon as AF hits. Also might be starting to feel a dull abdo ache too.. Not sure yet. And am having little moments of light headedness on & off. My temp is still up so far. 

I'm definitely not testing even though my own usual dates say AF should be here today /tomoro. Bcos last month AF was 2 days early, so it's likely this is my body playing catch up on those days- I've had that happen before. So I guess I'll just tell the doctor tomoro that I'm still waiting on AF & see wot she says. And at least if AF shows tonite or tomoro, I'll still feel a bit positive because the testing process will be started.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Shell: 18 DPO?!! :wacko: I don't have that kind of patience! :haha: I should mention that I did test yesterday at 10DPO. I got a BFN, but it wasn't with a FRER (which I only learned about today) and I didn't do it with FMU, which the test suggests you do when it's early, so I may still have a shot. I have a First Response test now and plan to try again tomorrow, when I'll be 12DPO. So, who knows? :shrug:

Some women can test positive as early as 12dpo - most are from 14dpo and upwards. Depends on when implantation took place. The earlier the implant the earlier the levels of HCG are picked up by tests.

My mother-in-law told me she never tested till she was 6 weeks (2 weeks late) just in case the embryo failed to implant successfully. That way it felt more like a late period rather than a failed pregnancy/miscarriage.

I don't think I have that kind of patience. Truth be told I would test at 15dpo as I have never gone that long before in my charting history. I always get af on schedule.


----------



## Shellvz

Juniperjules said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniperjules said:
> 
> 
> On that note.. I've got 2 charts going, one on FF & one in my I period app. The FF one thinks I only Ov last week, & the other does
> T specify. But by my usual dates etc I think AF is due on Friday.. So we'll see.... No real symptoms except a bit of light headedness the last few nites around 6pm-ish... Not really expecting a BFP, but looking forward to seeing Dr fri to ask for testing! Where abouts is everyone else in their cycle??
> 
> Well...I'm CD31/11DPO! :shock: For the past 2 cycles I've had a 26 day cycle and an 8 day LP, so either the B6 and yam cream are working miracles, or I'm pregnant. Hoping for the latter, of course, but either way, I win this cycle! :wohoo: As for symptom spotting: I've had wicked cramps, EWCM, a very minor bit of spotting once, fatigue, and perhaps the worst heartburn I've ever experienced. :wacko: I know those symptoms could be caused by all sorts of things not related to pregnancy, but I've been perhaps more optimistic this cycle than is wise. ;)
> 
> It looks like there will be a bunch of us testing this week! :dust: to all! :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oooooh.... Ur symptoms do sound good.. I've got my FX sneakily behind my back for you ; )
> 
> Im going to see the Dr tomoro, will be cd 28 for me. My cycles are usually 27 days. So far today no AF, am working 2-10pm so will be distracted by my patients all afternoon which is good. AND if AF turns up I won't have time to feel sorry for myself ; )
> 
> Symptoms today? a barely there dull low backache which is normal pre-AF, I don't have tender BB's which I usually do have pre-AF & which disappear as soon as AF hits. Also might be starting to feel a dull abdo ache too.. Not sure yet. And am having little moments of light headedness on & off. My temp is still up so far.
> 
> I'm definitely not testing even though my own usual dates say AF should be here today /tomoro. Bcos last month AF was 2 days early, so it's likely this is my body playing catch up on those days- I've had that happen before. So I guess I'll just tell the doctor tomoro that I'm still waiting on AF & see wot she says. And at least if AF shows tonite or tomoro, I'll still feel a bit positive because the testing process will be started.Click to expand...

All the best with your tests :thumbup:


----------



## drhouse

Good luck girls!!!!!!!!!!!!


baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!


Crossing fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## drhouse

just watched the great sperm race on you tube. you should all have a look. its amazing. the true miracle of life.


----------



## Juniperjules

drhouse said:


> just watched the great sperm race on you tube. you should all have a look. its amazing. the true miracle of life.

Wow, what a coincidence- I started watching it last nite too, i saw 15 mins then stopped bcos I started feeling very negative!! Was being a bit silly & oversensitive bcos I mean I'm a nurse... I already know about the birds & the bees... It's not like it was telling me anything new... But seeing it all in such incredible detail made me feel like OMG it's gonna be IMPOSSIBLE to get pregnant!!! So many things have to just fall just exactly into place for it to happen!!! I was feeling kinda overwhelmed by it. 
But I'll watch it again another time probably : )


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> I wish I had some solid news for you ladies, but I don't. :dohh: I used first response this morning and, to make a long story short, I thought I saw a very, very faint second line. But, after 15 minutes, I went back to take a picture to post for help interpreting it, and I couldn't see anything. So now I'm not sure if there really was a faint second line that then disappeared or if it was wishful thinking. :shrug: :dohh: I should also mention I forgot to temp so I have no idea if AF has plans for me today or not. :dohh: At the very least, I can claim I increased my LP by 4 days, which is amazing!
> 
> Luck and dust to you! :hugs:

Yikes!!! How frustrating!! Will you test again tomoro??? Gosh I'm holding my breath for you... I really hope this is it for you hon. 

My AF hasn't shown so far today either. So maybe Friday. I definitely feel like its on the way. It's midnite here now so I'm kinda guessing I could wake up to AF.... But like yourself I'm just happy that AF didn't come 2 days early like last month- that stressed me out. 

Keep us updated!! Sending buckets of baby dust your way from Australia!!!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

I'm out...


----------



## BabyBean14

Shellvz said:


> I'm out...

Ah, I'm sorry. :( :hugs: :hugs: 

I'm spotting, so I suspect I'll be out completely tomorrow. :(


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Shellvz said:
> 
> 
> I'm out...
> 
> Ah, I'm sorry. :( :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I'm spotting, so I suspect I'll be out completely tomorrow. :(Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that girls : (


----------



## Juniperjules

Doctors appt went well I'm pleased to report.

I've got to go & have the day 21 test done & at the same time a heap of other things.. FBE, LFT, glucose, hepatitis, varicella, rubella... Can't remember wot else! Doctor was fantastic, she recommended OH have sperm analysis done ASAP. And basically said she'd probably refer us to a fertility specialist right away once the results come back as its important not to waste time. She wasn't negative at all, but seems very eager to get on it quickly which I'm really pleased about. 

So far no AF yet for me- she gave me a pregnancy test to take home and said 'I've already had a woman surprise herself today, maybe you will too!'. But I'm not doing the test. If AF hasnt shown by sunday I might do it. I've still got the slight dull ache in the lower abdo that feels like AF cramps so Im pretty certain she'll appear tomorro or overnight. 

Anyways.... I'm just happy the doctor was so great & things will keep moving along.. Just have to get OH to go & get the SA done... That should be fun...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## drhouse

maybe an implantation bleed!!! Woo hoo.


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Juni: I'm so happy that your appointment went well and that your doctor was supportive. It's so great when doctors are on our side! :hugs: I read an excellent piece of advice about how to get DH to feel okay about doing a SA. The author suggested explaining that it is important to rule out any problems with DH before moving on to invasive testing on you. I'm sure the collection process could make some men very uncomfortable, but I think when framed this way, most men would rather be a little embarrassed for an afternoon than possibly put their partners through unnecessary painful tests. Maybe it's worth a shot? :shrug:
> 
> AFM: I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm not out yet! :dance: My temp is super-high this morning and the spotting looks like it's on its way out. :shock: I know it doesn't necessarily mean I'm pregnant, but right now I'll grab on to that little bit of hope and hold on tight! [-o&lt;

Eeeek!!! That's amazing!! : ) So were both still waiting then!! Sorry my memory is shot right now, when was AF due for you?? 

Dunno about u but I'm trying not to even remotely consider that I could be pregnant.. I still feel like AF is around the corner & the waiting is messing with my mind- if it's coming I wish it would just get here already so I can stop entertaining stupid foolish thoughts ; ) ....and move on to next month so I can get my tests done!

My OH has previously agreed to having his sperm 'checked'... In theory anyway. So now he just has to put it into practice. I'll take the softly softly approach & I think he'll be fine...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet!! Any updates???


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> CD34/14DPO. Temp is still high but I'm still spotting! :wacko: I'm starting my 3rd day of spotting, which seems like an awful lot for implantation. I know it can last a few days sometimes, but I'd feel more confident about things if it would stop!
> 
> I tested again yesterday afternoon and there was a very faint line. It was too faint to call it positive in my opinion, so I'll test again with a FRER tomorrow morning. EEEK!
> 
> I hope you're well!

I'm saying a very quiet sneaky 'omg!!!!......FX for you...


----------



## Juniperjules

Very quiet in here girls... How is everyone??

I'm slowly & quietly getting thru each day with no idea where this is headed... Cd 30 for me today & no AF yet. And quite honestly no real symptoms either of it coming really. Slightly tenders BB's, but none of the bloating & feeling yucky that I normally get pre-AF. 

I'm thinking I'll test tomoro AM. I'm scared too.. But I probably will I guess. My mum is desperate for me to test! my OH doesn't know AF is late- I haven't told him bcos he will do a happy dance & think I'm definitely pregnant & I don't want him disappointed..

Man this is like torture!


----------



## drhouse

good luck j jules and kismet. am getting excited for you both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

crossing fingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

had terrible tww and symptom spotting last time. am trying to keep it calm this month. I'm day 4 post ov today.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Well still no AF & BFN for me today. 

Have used a test my GP gave me so would imagine its pretty sensitive, & am at cd31 now. So now am feeling quite worried as to why my cycle has suddenly decided to screw around after years of pretty regular 27 day cycles??? Last mth it was 2 days early, and so far now this month it's 4 days late. Makes my mind start wandering & thinking words like 'old eggs' & 'peri-menopausal'... 

Very frustrating bcos now I just want to get my testing done & the longer this goes on the longer it'll take to get to the testing. 

This is rubbish... Feel like I'm stuck in no-mans land right now : (


----------



## Shellvz

> AFM - Likely chemical/early loss. The flow ramped up to heavy yesterday and I had sharp stabbing pains in my uterus. I'm feeling a bit better today, but am still exhausted and in pain. I thought an early loss was just like a normal, slightly heavier period. I had no idea it would hurt this much. In any event, I take this as a good sign. My body is trying to do what it's supposed to! However, we're going to take this cycle off TTC as we need room to breathe after this. (DH more than me, actually. But we both need the break.)


Sorry Kismet :(


----------



## Shellvz

> Well still no AF & BFN for me today.
> 
> Have used a test my GP gave me so would imagine its pretty sensitive, & am at cd31 now. So now am feeling quite worried as to why my cycle has suddenly decided to screw around after years of pretty regular 27 day cycles??? Last mth it was 2 days early, and so far now this month it's 4 days late. Makes my mind start wandering & thinking words like 'old eggs' & 'peri-menopausal'...
> 
> Very frustrating bcos now I just want to get my testing done & the longer this goes on the longer it'll take to get to the testing.
> 
> This is rubbish... Feel like I'm stuck in no-mans land right now : (

You could ask GP for blood test to confirm pregnancy. They are more sensitive than hpt...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Juni - Have you tested? Please let us know how you're doing! :hugs:
> 
> drhouse - Good luck with your TWW!
> 
> AFM - Likely chemical/early loss. :cry: The flow ramped up to heavy yesterday and I had sharp stabbing pains in my uterus. I'm feeling a bit better today, but am still exhausted and in pain. I thought an early loss was just like a normal, slightly heavier period. I had no idea it would hurt this much. :wacko: In any event, I take this as a good sign. My body is trying to do what it's supposed to! However, we're going to take this cycle off TTC as we need room to breathe after this. (DH more than me, actually. But we both need the break.) :(

Hey hon, have been so busy basking in my own misery that I forgot to reply to your post. 

Am really sorry that this cycle hasn't worked out for you, its really soul destroying isn't it?? It's such an emotional roller coaster. I'm still waiting for AF & to be honest I'm realising that it's upsetting me more than the BFN. I'm totally freaked out now that these 2 cycles being weird are a terrible sign for me that I'm going into early menopause or something???!!? Today I have been completely feral & have felt so angry towards OH bcos it's his fault we left TTC this late in life. I even told him it was ok for him bcos he can meet someone in 10 years and STILL have a family at 54!! I knew I was taking it too far but couldn't stop : ( he was sweet and positive about it all saying 'your not too old to have a baby' etc etc.. But that's how I feel today. Like my days are numbered. I know we've still to go down the testing track, & maybe when AF arrives I'll start to feel more optimistic. But right now I'm back to that instinctive feeling that maybe children just aren't in the cards for me.... 

I don't blame u for having a month off TTC. It's draining, & everything else just fades into the background when u find yourself consumed by TTC. Today I feel like giving up & accepting that I'm almost 38 & I left it too late.. Tomoro I'll probably feel different.. I hope ur doing ok?? Well as ok is possible anyway ((hugs))


----------



## drhouse

hi lovelies, jj you need more information. its normal to have slightly unusual cycles and potentially not o that doesnt mean menopause!!!!!!!!!!! can you see someone!!!
kismet hugs hugs... understand why you need a month off. this can drive us all crazy.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## PiggieFarmer

AF today for me too. :witch: Now starting #35. (Turns out the last one was actually #34, but I guess it doesn't matter much.)


----------



## BabyBean14

Sorry piggiefarmer! :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Shellvz said:


> You could ask GP for blood test to confirm pregnancy. They are more sensitive than hpt...

thanks shell, I didn't know that. I figured since the Doc gave me the test it would be pretty sensitive & definitive. But I've got no idea really. Think I'll give it till early next week & go see the Doc if AF still hasn't shown. 

Today I feel a bit off. Got cold chills & just a bit sickly- not nauseas, just sickly in general & a bit dehydrated. Think maybe my body has had enough and is just desperate for AF to start


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Juni - Hopefully that BFP is lurking and you just need a blood test to confirm. I know all too well from this cycle how hard it is to be stuck. I hope you get an answer one way or the other. :hugs: Do you have any stress or other things going on that might affect your cycle?

Thanks hon. Strangely I'm more relaxed right now than I have been since Feb. have had a VERY stressful year until about 2 months ago. But right now I'm good as gold. So who knows wots going on.. Will just have to play the waiting game..

Hope ur doing ok?


----------



## Juniperjules

drhouse said:


> hi lovelies, jj you need more information. its normal to have slightly unusual cycles and potentially not o that doesnt mean menopause!!!!!!!!!!! can you see someone!!!
> kismet hugs hugs... understand why you need a month off. this can drive us all crazy.

: ) thanks sweetie. I'm generally much more rational... And today I'm feeling good again. Just want AF to hurry up & start already. Yesterday was in a bad place! But my OH was a pillar of optimism as usual thank goodness. We're gonna get his SA sorted next week hopefully so I'm feeling fine today.. Albeit a bit physically yuck, mentally am a-ok!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Hey, little update from me.. AF finally arrived! And amazingly I felt like jumping for joy! Was sooooo happy. In my heart I knew I wasn't pregnant, so AF arriving meant I could start a new cycle & get on with things. 

My Chinese medicine lady (who i saw yesterday coincidentally) said she wasn't surprised AF was late, as it had been early & I'd had some unusual spotting last month. She said its common for the next month to be a little different too. 

She also look at my FF chart & said it looks good, & that i am Ov, but that the post Ov temps could be better, & in a couple of months of TCM they will be. She said I'll notice the improvement in my temps in that the post Ov Temps will be less up & down/ erratic. We started acupuncture also which I'm happy about, we'll be doing it weekly now. 

So Now roll on day 21 so I can get the testing process underway! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Kismet said:


> Also, what is TCM? :blush:

TCM in this context is Traditional Chinese Medicine (includes acupuncture)

TCM in Atlanta (where I am) is Turner Classic Movies :haha:


----------



## Shellvz

It has been a couple of days since we got our results. We have both been absorbing and processing...

Good news that I am ovulating and all my bloodwork was normal. 

My husband though has been diagnosed as sterile. Zero sperm count.

It was a big shock for us both. We have been referred to fertility specialist as there isn't anything else GP can do for us.

Earliest appointment I could get is Dec 10th.

Before we married we had discussed the possibility that we may not conceive due to my age but we didn't see this one coming.

Explains why I have never fallen pregnant despite all my weird 2ww symptoms.

It's very surreal. Hard to get our heads around or accept. Doing alot of online research. Shed some tears. In shock but still hopeful that we can receive treatment or a miracle and haven't given up yet!


----------



## drhouse

hi shellvz

so sorry for you and your hubby. it will be a bit of a shock and he may struggle for a while. No words can probably make it right. hugs hugs hugs

At least you know. Knowing means that you can do something about it. 

Donor sperm is cheap and easily available. Being a parent is a lot more than ejaculation, its the first tooth, wiping tears, changing nappies. 

You have options.

Thinking of you 

DrH


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> It's very surreal. Hard to get our heads around or accept. Doing alot of online research. Shed some tears. In shock but still hopeful that we can receive treatment or a miracle and haven't given up yet!

Shellvz, I am very sorry to hear that, but happy that your attitude has not changed. Sometimes I wonder whether "unexplained" is better or worse than really knowing what is wrong, and I am still not sure. There is plenty of help here (and elsewhere), and I will pray that you find what you need. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Shellvz said:


> It has been a couple of days since we got our results. We have both been absorbing and processing...
> 
> Good news that I am ovulating and all my bloodwork was normal.
> 
> My husband though has been diagnosed as sterile. Zero sperm count.
> 
> It was a big shock for us both. We have been referred to fertility specialist as there isn't anything else GP can do for us.
> 
> Earliest appointment I could get is Dec 10th.
> 
> Before we married we had discussed the possibility that we may not conceive due to my age but we didn't see this one coming.
> 
> Explains why I have never fallen pregnant despite all my weird 2ww symptoms.
> 
> It's very surreal. Hard to get our heads around or accept. Doing alot of online research. Shed some tears. In shock but still hopeful that we can receive treatment or a miracle and haven't given up yet!

Shellvz, am so sorry you got bad news. What a terrible shock for you both. Am not surprised you have been in tears, any of us would be the same, especially given that you've been TTC for a while now. 

I hope that the specialist can offer you some options. It's frustrating that u have to wait till December, but just think how quickly Christmas comes around from this time of year! It'll be December before you know it! 

Sending you lots of love hon, am sorry your having to go thru this, but it seems like u have a good attitude & are remaining positive despite a surprise blow. 
remember we are all here any time you need a 'virtual' shoulder ((((hugs))))


----------



## Shellvz

Thanks ladies...

We are going okay. Had lots of deep talks and looking at our options. Still in denial though as it seems so unbelievable - zero?????? I am set to ovulate any day now and find myself swinging between we need to bd at all the right times to what's the point if there are no sperm anyway.

Weird place to be in. I hope none of you discover you are in the same place!

From what I have read - the fertility specialist will run more tests on DH to confirm condition and then to discover the cause.

Either he is producing sperm in the testes but there is a blockage or he isn't producing sperm at all. If just a blockage - best case scenario is it can be surgically repaired. If can't be repaired then sperm can be removed from testes surgically and frozen before inseminating them in me at time of ovulation. Not the most romantic way to fall pregnant but could be effective.

If no sperm at all then we are done, as we have talked about donor sperm and have both rejected the idea.

We won't know more till test results come in.

It's funny you know - all this time trying to conceive, all the ways you go about it, the over analysing of symptoms, disappointment at af and all along it wasn't going to happen for us.

Now - I would recommend all couples ttc to have fertility checks in the beginning. Save yourself alot of pain and suffering!


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Shell! :hugs: This is such a tough situation you're in! I hope the specialist can find a fixable reason for your DH's situation. I've got my FX that your story will have a happy ending. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Juniperjules

It's very quiet in here girls.. What happening for everyone? Personally I'm at cd10 today & I started using Clearblue OPKS yesterday. I'm nervously anticipating what will happen this month as the last 2 months have been a bit of a mystery. In reality I think we've mucked up the dates of Ov/AI the last 2 months, ie weren't doing the AI at the right times. So on one hand I'm a little excited at the idea that we might get it right this month, but also apprehensive that it might somehow get screwed up or missed again. Am hoping to get a positive OPK either tomoro or Monday.. Got all fingers & toes crossed.

How's everyone else going?


----------



## Lyghtning

Shellvz, so sorry to hear your news. 

Many years ago I was with a guy who was told he had zero sperm count, Azoospermia I think it was called (or similar)
Turned out there was a blockage, his actual sperm were ok, just couldnt get out. He now has two children who are 100% his, they just had to do a procedure to get them out of him, and into her. 
I hope you get a happy ending, big hugs.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Thanks ladies :)

Appreciate your words of encouragement. We are ok. Still have moments when I feel emotional/overwhelmed but coping fairly well.

Been reading up on azoospermia and the testing & treatment plans. Dec is still a long way off till we see specialist so we are just enjoying each other with no expectation of bfp.

Funny how my body still goes through the cycle regardless... At least I know that these are just my normal pmt symptoms so can ignore them.

Today is 6dpo so heading into 2nd week of 2ww.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Shell! :hugs: It sounds like you're doing quite well, all things considered. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the FS will be able to help your DH. :hugs:


----------



## Lyghtning

Hey Shellvz
I would really suggest you ring your specialist and advise them of your age, maybe they dont understand the urgency. They can always squeeze someone in.
Also, ring around other specialist and see if you can get anything sooner, then if you find one go back to your GP and then get the referral. 
December is just around the corner yet still a long way away.
Good luck


----------



## Shellvz

This is my first cycle knowing that a BFP highly unlikely if not impossible. I haven't been in this place before. 

Week two of 2ww and nothing to wait for. 

All my usual pmt symptoms have kicked in and now I know that they mean nothing - yet the habit of a year of ttc and reading into every symptom is a hard habit to break.

My Aunty died on Friday so I have a funeral to go to tomorrow. It will be lovely to catch up with all the family but I am hoping no-one asks me questions about when I will have a baby. I am making sure the outfit I choose to wear is flattering and won't give an impression of a baby bump!

It is difficult to believe that we are in this place. It helps to know that we are not alone. 

Sometimes I feel like a fraud writing on this baby bump thread as I can't get pregnant naturally. It will need a miracle or medical intervention for us and that is something we are still coming to terms with.


----------



## Lyghtning

I understand Shellvz. 

Hey, a very high percentage of the children you see today were concieved with medical intervention.


----------



## Juniperjules

Shellvz said:


> This is my first cycle knowing that a BFP highly unlikely if not impossible. I haven't been in this place before.
> 
> Week two of 2ww and nothing to wait for.
> 
> All my usual pmt symptoms have kicked in and now I know that they mean nothing - yet the habit of a year of ttc and reading into every symptom is a hard habit to break.
> 
> My Aunty died on Friday so I have a funeral to go to tomorrow. It will be lovely to catch up with all the family but I am hoping no-one asks me questions about when I will have a baby. I am making sure the outfit I choose to wear is flattering and won't give an impression of a baby bump!
> 
> It is difficult to believe that we are in this place. It helps to know that we are not alone.
> 
> Sometimes I feel like a fraud writing on this baby bump thread as I can't get pregnant naturally. It will need a miracle or medical intervention for us and that is something we are still coming to terms with.

Oh Shell PLEASE don't feel like a fraud writing in here!!! We are all simply here bcos we are babies of 74 & all trying to have babies in our own individual ways. But I kind of know a teeny bit how you feel bcos my OH & I aren't able to just have sex & do the deed in order to try & conceive... We're trying using a syringe... & I'm well aware that there's LOADs of couples that do this (which amazed & relieved me!), BUT some days I just feel like the whole universe is against me.. My OH mother is a crazy nut & she has caused sooo much trouble this year & without going in to details our lives will dramatically change for the better if we get pregnant. It will be all our prayers answered at once.. And some days that weight just feels too much to bear. I'm also finding that after donkeys years of being regular 27-28 days, suddenly I'm not Ov when I expect to. Which is frustrating the feck out of me, bcos the syringe crap is stressful enough, let alone not being regular with Ov. Yesterday I felt like crying/ screaming/ giving up when I got yet another negative OPK... Then another today..... I know it's not nearly the same as wots going on with you- but I just want u to know that you have just as much right & reason for being here as any of us do, these forums are for support, support when u can't scream out your troubles to the rest of the world. 

Use this forum as a place u can come to freely to share, get angry, cry, or occasionally laugh.. and know you will find friendly ears to listen (read) during this tough time xxx


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Shellvz said:


> Sometimes I feel like a fraud writing on this baby bump thread as I can't get pregnant naturally. It will need a miracle or medical intervention for us and that is something we are still coming to terms with.

Well, I don't think that this thread precludes miracles or medical interventions, so please don't worry about that. :) At this point, that's what I will need too.

That being said, I do believe in limits to medical interventions: legal, affordable, and moral (the last one is the trickiest part).


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Thanks ladies...

I appreciate the encouragement :)

Having had lots of talks with DH we have already ruled out a few options, as we have come to the conclusion that we don't want a baby for a baby's sake. If we can't have our own biological children then we won't have children.

I know that there are merits to donor sperm, donor embryo's, fostering and adoption but at this stage we have ruled them out for us.

Once we have hubby's test results back and we know what is going on - if there are sperm in the testes and Dr able to recover some for freezing then we will go down the track of IUI and possibly ICSI.

At this stage we have also ruled out IVF due to its high financial cost and ethical dilemma of what to do with our leftover embryo's.

In saying all that - I am still praying everyday that God miraculously heals us and that we fall pregnant naturally!

Please hear my heart in this - I mean no disrespect to anyone who has gone down the other options. I completely understand it is a personal decision and mean no reflection on their decision as opposed to ours. We are just doing what feels best for us in our situation.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Shell! I'm glad you and DH have come to an agreement about what treatment options would be right for you. At the end of the day, that's what's most important. :hugs:


----------



## Shanoa

Hey Shellvz,

I absolutely agree with all of the other lovely ladies who have said this forum is exactly where we need to be for support in this big journey. It's been 6 months since I've been visiting this board and we've not had one sticky bean yet:-( So we're all struggling and trying to ride this emotional rollercoaster as best we can.

I'm so sorry to read about your dilemma. But I do think it's great that you and your hubby are discussing your options and finding your boundaries together. DH and I have been doing the same. We are due to get the results of our tests next week.

At the moment I keep trying to remind myself that God never gives us more than we can handle but sometimes it does feel too overwhelming and that's OK. That makes the support of friends and family (whether physical or virtual) a great gift. That's why we all need to be here so please don't feel like a fraud. We're all in this together. x


----------



## Juniperjules

Very quiet in here girls... I'm 3dpo today... Anyone else??


----------



## Lyghtning

hey Jules, I'm CD29. We're pretty sure we missed the boat as DP works away. Ive had pre period pains since thursday and feel like they are about to start any minute but no actual show yet.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

Af just arrived :-(

DP wont be home when I ovulate next month either :-( :-(


----------



## Mishmosh677

Hi Ladies!!
So I thought I was done having kids, have two boys ages 17 and 15, tried for several years for another one with no luck and gave up. Well earlier this week I went to the E.R for heavy bleeding and clotting, thought it was due to PCOS and no period for 2 months and was shocked to find out that I was actually pregnant and having a miscarriage. Now I can't stop thinking about actually trying for one. I was so ok with not having anymore as my youngest is a freshman in high school and 4 years away from empty nesting. No true question here, think I just needed a place to go and "talk". I'm so confused and shocked and lost.


----------



## Shellvz

Af arrived on schedule this morning. I knew I wasn't going to be pregnant this cycle yet was still disappointed.

We are complex!


----------



## Lyghtning

Hey Shellvz
Mine came yesterday so we're on the same cycle


----------



## PiggieFarmer

I just learned about an hour ago (via voice mail message) that my eight-years-younger brother-in-law will be having baby #2. The first word out of DH's mouth was: "motherf_cker!" This is both an accurate statement about his brother _and_ an accurate reflection of how DH feels. Needless to say, he asked me to return the call, which I was happy to do.


----------



## Shellvz

PiggieFarmer said:


> I just learned about an hour ago (via voice mail message) that my eight-years-younger brother-in-law will be having baby #2. The first word out of DH's mouth was: "motherf_cker!" This is both an accurate statement about his brother _and_ an accurate reflection of how DH feels. Needless to say, he asked me to return the call, which I was happy to do.

My heart goes out to you both. It is difficult to be happy for others when you so want the same happiness for yourselves... 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

PiggieFarmer said:


> I just learned about an hour ago (via voice mail message) that my eight-years-younger brother-in-law will be having baby #2. The first word out of DH's mouth was: "motherf_cker!" This is both an accurate statement about his brother _and_ an accurate reflection of how DH feels. Needless to say, he asked me to return the call, which I was happy to do.

Big hugs to you guys... Yep sometimes it just sux to hear that other couples are expecting. It never really ever gets less soul destroying. At 37 i feel like ive literally spent the past 12yrs hearing about friends, workmates, random others having babies... It never gets any easier. 

I got a little excited yesterday as I got my crosshairs on FF.. It said I DID ovulate on Thursday the day after my + OPK, so am happy that for once things are going my way. Am trying hard to think positive, but can never really rid myself of an underlying feeling that no matter how positive i am, it will always happen for someone else- never me. Hard to break years of negative thinking I guess ; ) but I'm trying!


----------



## BabyBean14

FX Juni! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> FX Juni! :dust: :hugs:

Cheers Kismet! : ) hope ur travelling ok?

So I've been doing some chart studying! I was looking in FF at the temp charts of women 37+ who got BFP's. I find it very inspiring bcos it reminds me it IS possible. There's all sorts of women, and heaps I might add that are like 42, 43, 44! Some without meds, some with. They even list things like 'recent miscarriage', 'low sperm count'... All sorts of interesting little details. 

And the one thing I noted in about 20-30 charts was that all of them (except maybe 2-3) had BD the day of a positive OPK. Infact the majority seemed to stop there. some did day of Ov also & a few had done more days leading up to Ov. But overwhelmingly I saw a pattern that most of them BD on day of + OPK & then stopped! 

Probably not the discovery of the century... But... It has confirmed in my mind that it's likely that day of +OPK is the day most likely to hit the jackpot. So if you can only BD on one day, which can then send u into a spin worrying which day is best, then that's the day I'll be focusing on from now on.


----------



## Lyghtning

hey Jules, and just remember the sperm can survive for up to 5 days


----------



## Juniperjules

Are any of you ladies taking CoQ10 (co-enzyme Q10)?

I've been reading another thread thats all about it. Ill add the link so u can have a read. The info is VERY interesting for gals like us in our 38 year...it improves egg quality. And even more exciting is that the thread was started in 2011, but when u read thru it now u can see that most of the girls who originally were asking questions & deciding to try CoQ10, are now pregnant or have got very young babies!!!! 

So I asked my TCM lady today what she thought of it (I've asked her about various things & mostly she tells me not to take extra things) & straight away she said 'yes is very good- take 150mg per day. Good for man also especially if over 40'. So I went straight to a chemist & bought some! 

Sounds like lots of reproductive specialists tell their patients to take it also. Thought id mention it bcos lots of girls seem to get their BFP after 3 months of taking it : )

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women-5.html


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

I just did a little google search on it myself and I think I just may and get some and only have it up until ovulation then stop during the tww just in case.


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Very interesting, Juni! I'm going to ask my FS when I meet with him in November. :thumbup:
> 
> AFM: Good news here! I've got the all-clear from my doctor to resume TTC next cycle AND I've made it to 9DPO so far! :yipee: :dance: :wohoo:

Yay!! That's great news about next cycle!! Remind me, was ur LP too short previously?? Is that why 9dpo is good news?? 

Defo ask ur FS about the CoQ10. Sounds like its doing great things.. I'm tempted to tell my 30yr old sister to start taking it now (who is NOT TTC) but bcos they think it will mean women can have babies later easier.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Kismet said:


> ]So far I'm at 10DPO and I have no spotting yet, so it's looking good! :dance:

Looking at your chart, it looks like you made it to 10, and no further... but that's quite good!

AF came for me today right on schedule, so my cycle #35 is over. Now starting #36 and approaching three years of this business. It's probably about time to do something else...


----------



## Juniperjules

PiggieFarmer said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> ]So far I'm at 10DPO and I have no spotting yet, so it's looking good! :dance:
> 
> Looking at your chart, it looks like you made it to 10, and no further... but that's quite good!
> 
> AF came for me today right on schedule, so my cycle #35 is over. Now starting #36 and approaching three years of this business. It's probably about time to do something else...Click to expand...

Piggiefarmer, I admire ur stamina. I don't know how I'd cope with 30 odd cycles TTC. I've only been going for 6 mths & I'm pulling my hair out already.. Kudos to you. What steps will you take next do u think?


----------



## Lyghtning

I agree with Jules, this is our 6th month trying and its feels as good as 6 year. 

Piggiefarmer, have you had tests done to make sure everything is ok? I'm sure it is but its worth a check


----------



## PiggieFarmer

(Warning: Objective observations incoming.)



Lyghtning said:


> Piggiefarmer, have you had tests done to make sure everything is ok? I'm sure it is but its worth a check

Sure, plenty of tests... and charting, temping, various "remedies," several doctors, a couple of procedures (one with hospital stay), etc. We wouldn't go for this long, and at this age, without trying a bunch of different things. Nevertheless, the (useless) diagnosis is just "unexplained infertility."

Looking at the statistics, continuing to try as usual (almost) certainly won't work. This many cycles with nothing to show for it basically means it won't happen that way. And even with perfect charting / timing, and unlimited stamina, I am not getting younger: we will eventually run out of time.

There are major interventions like IUI and IVF that _might_ bypass the underlying problem, but they won't find it or fix it, and they are immoral and / or too expensive.



Juniperjules said:


> What steps will you take next do u think?

The professionals don't know, and we don't know. What I do know is that this long-term "unexplained" business is just... awful, truly awful. Perhaps there are deeper diagnostics that the REs are usually not willing to do.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Wow, PiggieFarmer! That's really tough. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I admire you for sticking with it this long. I've tried now for 2 cycles and it just about did me in.
> 
> Juni: Hows the TWW going? :hugs:
> 
> AFM: I did only make it to 10DPO. It's possible it was 11 days, depending on when I actually ovulated. I didn't get to use OPKs last cycle because we had house guests so I'm not entirely sure what happened. :shrug: I have my FS appointment coming up on November 7th, so here's hoping I get some answers/options up front.

Hey kismet, I think u said previously ur LP was 8? it's good that it's getting longer even if only a little. Hopefully the FS will be able to shed some light for you.

AFM?? ******rant alert!!!!***
well yesterday & today have been horrible days. I'm so irritable & the fuse on my temper is veeeeerrrry short!! I'm staying a few nites with my folks & Ive managed yesterday to have arguments with my OH via phone- he's p*#ssing me right off at the moment! AND then my mum & dad too.
I've got this feeling like I'm gonna explode!! Yesterday I was sitting out the back garden getting a bit of vitamin D & my old cat (who lives with my parents) pee'd on my new Birkenstocks!!! So that set me off too... I washed them as best I could & left them in the laundry up high to dry off. My dad decided to bring them back into the house & leave them lying on the floor... Which set me off again bcos it annoys me that he can't leave things alone. So i put them back in the laundry. And now he just woke me to tell me that he moved them AGAIN this morning and the cat has pee'd on them AGAIN!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!! Maybe I'm being petty & probably hormonal... But I could smash something right now I feel so cheesed off. 

So I'm having a c*#p few days! I feel very on edge & my emotions are right on the surface... Mostly very irritated feeling. AF is due in probably 2-3 days. My temp is still going up but am just waiting for it to fall. Think the family better steer clear of me the day AF arrives.. I may completely lose the plot this month going by how I feel right now! ; ) bloody hormones....who'd be a woman eh??????


----------



## BabyBean14

Juni: I'm sorry your hormones are running wild. :hugs: My parents can totally push my buttons as well and I know that sort of thing really doesn't help. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Juniperjules

Kismet said:


> Juni: I'm sorry your hormones are running wild. :hugs: My parents can totally push my buttons as well and I know that sort of thing really doesn't help. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Kismet, I usually get along well with my folks- really well. But the past 24 hrs every button has indeed been pushed!! I'm trying to lay low & stay clear of everyone.. Even the dogs & cats are getting to me the poor buggers!! I'm considering going out to look at costumes to wear to a nite out next week on Halloween.. On one hand I'm really not in the mood & I could end up with road rage, it's 26 degrees (Celsius) here today & my cars at the mechanics getting fixed so I'm driving my sisters car which has no air con & the windows don't open!!! : ( .... But on the other hand getting out of the house & distracting myself might calm my feral mood today. I've also turned my phone off so OH can't call me, VERY childish but I'm annoyed with him so feel like punishing him... Am just in a stinky mood! 

Anyway.. Sorry.. Ranting again! : ) enough from me.....


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Juni! :hugs: I hear ya, totally. I have my days too when everyone would do well to stay clear. ;) I think going out to look at costumes is a great idea. Even if you don't buy one, I'm sure looking at them will take your mind off things.

I wish it was 26 degrees here. At the moment it's only 14.


----------



## Juniperjules

Got my blood results back today.. Day 21 Progesterone, Hep B & C, chicken pox, rubella, glucose, thyroid function, vitamin D.. Can't remember wot else.. All good. Except have mild vitamin D deficiency. Am paranoid about skin cancer so tend to stay out of the sun. Am now taking Ostelin to sort that. Progesterone was 39.5 which I'm told is good & means I most likely did ovulate. 

Had a talk to the Doc about my OH 'finishing' issues, & she has referred us for IUI. I have to decide if we want to go public or private??? Private might be quicker. So she has sent the referral to the local women's hospital & I'm going to call tomorrow to see if I can find out what the wait time is?? If it's too long I'm going to consider going private. Our Medicare rebates a big chunk of the cost back so it might not be such a big difference. Apparently it might just get more expensive if u go on to do IVF... Which I pray we don't...

Anyway.. Have started the ball rolling.. Scary..


----------



## BabyBean14

I'm glad your blood tests came back fine! :hugs: The vitamin D issue should be easy to fix, I think. 

It must be scary taking the step to try IUI. I hope the wait time isn't too long and that it works for you. :hugs:


----------



## ElizabethM

Hello! I'm new here and have just started trying to read some of the thread to get familiar with everyone.

I'll be brief: I am 38, TTC first child. Had been trying 2 years before seeing the fertility specialist in April. Since, have been on 100 mg on Clomid each month and two months on some steroid for endo (won't be doing that again). 

My progesterone is the main problem, thus Clomid. It seems to go up and down regardless. Am nearing the end of the ttw, prog: 14, lowest since I started. Did an HCG trigger shot on Day 16. I am currently at 13 DPO. So far, home tests are negative. 

I don't do temps and only really pay attention to or track information I need to. I have a tendency to over think and stress out over everything anyway, so trying to stay as calm as I can!


----------



## Shellvz

ElizabethM said:


> Hello! I'm new here and have just started trying to read some of the thread to get familiar with everyone.
> 
> I'll be brief: I am 38, TTC first child. Had been trying 2 years before seeing the fertility specialist in April. Since, have been on 100 mg on Clomid each month and two months on some steroid for endo (won't be doing that again).
> 
> My progesterone is the main problem, thus Clomid. It seems to go up and down regardless. Am nearing the end of the ttw, prog: 14, lowest since I started. Did an HCG trigger shot on Day 16. I am currently at 13 DPO. So far, home tests are negative.
> 
> I don't do temps and only really pay attention to or track information I need to. I have a tendency to over think and stress out over everything anyway, so trying to stay as calm as I can!

Welcome to the '74 club :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## ElizabethM

Thanks!

Preparing myself for a bad day. Another negative test today - 14 dpo. I assume AF will come today or tomorrow. I wish I could just say 'Oh well, next month...' but I usually end up depressed and in tears. 

Anyone know if the HCG trigger shot messes with your cycle? I know Clomid has for me.


----------



## goddess25

Welcome E.

Have not been on in awhile...technically should not be on here as OH doesn't want to TTC anymore although sticking with it and trying to persuade him round. 

Hope your all doing well.


----------



## ElizabethM

Seems reason enough to be here, to me!

I shouldn't be on here now as I am at work, but I'm distracted and don't feel like doing anything. :shrug:


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi Joanne! :hugs: Good to see you on here. I still have my FX that you can convince DH to TTC. 

E: I shouldn't be on here either. I have lots of things I should be doing instead. ;)


----------



## Shanoa

Welcome Elizabeth!

Hey quick question, ladies. I've been doing a bit of reading on Coenzyme C10. I'm wondering if you know about it/take it/have an opinion on it? I meant to ask my doctor about it but totally forgot last time I went.


----------



## Juniperjules

Shanoa said:


> Welcome Elizabeth!
> 
> Hey quick question, ladies. I've been doing a bit of reading on Coenzyme C10. I'm wondering if you know about it/take it/have an opinion on it? I meant to ask my doctor about it but totally forgot last time I went.

Hey girls, AF got me last week. Am on cd5 now. Today we went to get the referral for OH's SA. Just have to book a day/time with the pathology place. Am praying with all my might that his results are good. 

Shanoa, I started taking CoQ10 a few weeks ago. Everything I've read about it sounds pretty damn good with regards to improving egg quality in girls our age. And apparently good for male sperm also. There's a thread on BnB I was following, & lots of the girls are getting bfp's after 3-4 mths of taking it. I asked my Chinese medicine lady what she thinks & she told me its very good & to take 150mg a day.... But after wot I've read I've bumped it up & am taking 400mg a day. Some girls are taking 600mg. Do u think you'll take it?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shanoa

Good luck with your appointments Juni & Kismet. We had our first round of results and we are both in normal range although my progesterone is on the lower end of the scale. I have an ultrasound in mid Nov then waiting for a specialist appointment. Still we try to 'keep calm and carry on'. I'm 5dpo. All looks promising on the timing of the bd. This is my 2nd month using OPKs. My cycle is swinging wildly between 22 and 28 days so I'm finding it tricky to find a pattern.

Ah Juni we must be reading some of the same threads. I will do some more reading on it and report back, Kismet. It sounds pretty promising...


----------



## goddess25

Good luck to everyone with your pending fertility appointments..hope you all get some good news.

I do not know anything about CoQ10 either but it sounds like pretty good stuff to me.

Have managed to talk DH into DTD twice so no in the TWW.


----------



## BabyBean14

Awesome news, Joanne! :thumbup: I'm sending lots of dust your way. I hope the TWW goes fast. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Shanoa

Good luck, Goddess!

Regarding CoQ10, the best article I found is this: https://www.advancedfertility.com/blog/coenzyme-q10-and-fertility/

The first paragraph is entitled 'fertility treatment fads...' but don't let that put you off. It basically says that there is some evidence to support its use because of some trials with mice but they've yet to replicate the results in humans. The doctor concludes: Even if it doesn&#8217;t help, it&#8217;s unlikely to hurt &#8211; and CoQ10 is not expensive.

I'm ordinarily anti-pills but I'm considering giving it a go...


----------



## Juniperjules

Shanoa said:


> Good luck, Goddess!
> 
> Regarding CoQ10, the best article I found is this: https://www.advancedfertility.com/blog/coenzyme-q10-and-fertility/
> 
> The first paragraph is entitled 'fertility treatment fads...' but don't let that put you off. It basically says that there is some evidence to support its use because of some trials with mice but they've yet to replicate the results in humans. The doctor concludes: Even if it doesnt help, its unlikely to hurt  and CoQ10 is not expensive.
> 
> I'm ordinarily anti-pills but I'm considering giving it a go...

Yep, I agree- & it's good for heart health anyway! So even if it does nothing for fertility it'll still do some good! I'm a nurse & I'm anti-pills too.. But I'm happy to try this kind of thing. I've never taken so many pills in my life as I am right now, Elevit, vitamin D, CoQ10 & Chinese meds! I think I'd rattle if u shook me! : ) 

We got a call from the GP yesterday saying that OH's SA was 'just fine- no problems'. So that was welcome news. I didn't ask for specifics bcos I was driving & shouldn't have been on my phone- but I figure if we want specifics we could ask for a copy of the results. However if they are 'fine' then I guess there's no need for specifics?? Wot do u girls think??


----------



## BabyBean14

Shanoa: Thanks for posting the link! I'll take a look. :D

Juni: It might be worth looking at the specifics of the results in case anything is borderline. But if your doc said it's "fine" I wouldn't stress over it either. Maybe you or OH could get the detailed results the next time you go to the doc for something else? I'm so glad he got the all clear! :hugs: 

AFM: In the middle of a ton of stress and a ton of baby making! :blush: I'm not feeling at all hopeful for this month, but we're going head because what else can you do? :shrug:


----------



## goddess25

Shanoa sounds promising, its totally worth a try isn't it? GL

JJ - glad to hear your hubbys SA was good...what is the next step?

Kismet - I know how you feel. Its hard to be optimistic about it sometimes. I don't feel hopeful about this month and I don't know if I can persuade my hubby again.


----------



## Shanoa

Hey Juni- yes the heart health factor is good too. If only it also helped with the wrinkles! Great news on your hubby's SA. We didn't get copies either but we will next time we visit the docs. More for curiosity and also in case the specialist wants to see it. What happens next for you both?

Kismet - I'm not feeling positive either but as you say, ya just gotta keep trying. Last month I had something that I thought was implantation bleeding but no. I'm reluctant to get too hopeful again this month.

Goddess - absolutely. I'm going to the health store this week. I really hope that this is your month.


----------



## AmandaEliza

Hello Ladies! hoping to join your ''club"! very strange because I feel like I know a lot of you; I went back and read with such fascination all of the postings. And here I am now. 

a little about me: 38 &#128514; and trying for baby 2! my gorgeous and fiery daughter is now 6. we have been trying for the past few months and I just started charting and temping.

I have about 6 apps on my iPhone for fertility predicting and almost all of them differ on my ov date. &#128542; I use opks but have such difficulty reading the lines. 

so, here I am, hoping to share the journey with you.

I'm in the waiting game mode, maybe only 3dpo. &#128513;


----------



## goddess25

Thanks ladies.

Welcome Amanda, hope the TWW is quick for you.
'OPks can be difficult sometimes unless its a really reliable brand. Good Luck.

Its a nice bunch of ladies here.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hi: Welcome, Amanda! :hugs: 

I don't like reading lines on OPKs either. I've been using the Clearblue digital ones that give you a circle or a happy face. They're expensive, but there's no guess work! ;) I hope your time in TTC-land is short. Sending lots of dust! :dust: 

Goddess and Shanoa: I'm sorry you're not feeling positive about this month either. Hopefully we'll all get a nice :bfp: surprise!


----------



## AmandaEliza

Good morning ladies! :flower:

Is it just me or symptomatic of the journey we are on that I have become so overly emotional! I just saw a mother deer and her two little ones and almost wept! &#128546; 

On another note, I'm a little nervous about my temps and taking to Google only makes me think the worst! I have only been temping for a few weeks---I know, newbie---but my temps are up/down each day, moving from 97 this to low 98 that. I didn't see a clear high pattern around suspected ov time---and opk I just couldn't read. But I have not been taking it at the same time---off schedule because of hurricane, back on schedule this week. Should I be concerned or just give it until next cycle---which of course I'm hoping doesn't happen!:nope:


----------



## Lyghtning

Hmm, was thinking this forum has been quite as no email notifications but jumped on to check and there are recent posts. Dont know how that happend but getting notifications again now. 

I am CD 23 and normally ovulate about CD 18. DP works away so we BD'd on CD 16 (he has been away all week so havent had another chance since). 
I have done OPKs every day which have shown no sign of ovulating. I've bought the cheapies on ebay so just figured they weren't working and we missed the boat. However, yesterday I got the two line and today I have two lines again so guessing its a very late ovulation. Good news is DP arrives back home tonight. I'm just hoping that the egg is actually still there as I felt more ovulation pains yesterday than today so it may have moved on :-(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## AmandaEliza

thank you for the advice! I do have the fertility friend app and I'm going to check the temp/time corrector. ahh my sanity! &#128513;


----------



## kevinchoucsb

Good luck. My wife and I had our baby girl last year, and she was just shy of 34. We're planning to have another one soon. So keep a positive spirit.....


----------



## Shanoa

Gosh life smacks you in the teeth sometimes doesn't it? I've just been for a drink with a friend whose niece is 20 and has just been informed she's lost a year long battle with cancer. My former boss has had emergency brain surgery after a stroke and currently cannot speak, and my former neighbor has just passed away (not sure of the specifics yet).

I am 1-2 days off AF but I have had a couple of vinos tonight. I feel really naughty but I know I'm out this month (the usual chocolate cravings and bloating is giving it away). It's just another reminder to me of how random the giving and taking of life can appear to be.

If it happens we are blessed but if it doesn't we are still blessed but life takes a different path.

Strength and baby dust to all the 74 girls and boys. x


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs: Shanoa! :hugs: :hugs: OMG! That's awful. Life can be so random and cruel. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

:hugs: Shanoa, that is awful. Life can be pretty brutal at times. I am a transplant coordinator and I deal with sadness, and death every day and hear such awful stories but a lot of heart warming ones too.

Lyghtning - I kind of know how you feel. My DH does not work away but he works nights, and we only see other 1 day a week. Crossing paths every other day so its rare for us to have a day off that times well with OV..although this cycle was the first one since we started trying that was timed right. Fingers crossed you caught that egg.


----------



## Lyghtning

Goddess25 that must be just as hard especially as you see each other but hopefully it will all work out well for you this month.

AFM I'm CD28 so AF will come anytime from today until CD32. I've been feeling crampy for 2 days so expecting her any minute really.


----------



## Shanoa

Goddess- wow a transplant coordinator. That's incredible. I think it takes a special type of person to work in that kind of field. What those people must go through:-(

That's one hectic work pattern in your house. That must be a struggle to get some quality time with your OH. All of my fingers and toes are crossed that this is your month.

Ella (my friend's niece) is facing her news with dignity and strength. I think she is incredibly brave. She's started a blog which I think is very therapeutic for her and very insightful for the rest of us.

I'm not yet out this month. My cycle is very unpredictable at the moment so I'm trying not to test too early. If my temp is still up I will test tomorrow. No symptoms except for a bit of bloating. My temp was still up today and I was expecting a drop. I'm remaining hopeful.


----------



## BabyBean14

Jo: I really don't know how you face your job everyday. I'd me a weepy puddle after one hour! I really admire you. :hugs:

Shanoa: I hope AF stays away. Goodness knows you could use some good news right now. :hugs:


----------



## Shanoa

Kismet your hopes worked! I got it! My BFP!

I've been floating all day. We are both completely over the moon!

I feel super naughty for the wine I had last week:( I am praying that this is a healthy and sticky bean.

I hope this is the start of a wave of BFPs for all the 74 girls!


----------



## BabyBean14

SHREIK!!!!!!!!! :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: :bunny: That's fantastic news! Congratulations! :hugs: Don't worry too much about the wine. You're good 99% of the time so one slip shouldn't affect the bean. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

:happydance:Shanoa CONGRATULATIONS:happydance:

Over the moon that you got your :bfp:

Great news...wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

:dust:


----------



## Shellvz

:happydance::hugs::thumbup:

Congratulations Shanoa :)

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Lyghtning

Yay, congratulations Shanoa. Dont worry about the wine, its very common for people to drink in those couple of weeks prior to knowing they are pregnant. 

Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy! Is this your first?


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Congrats, Shanoa! Remember to post something in the 35+ BFP sticky thread. We could use some more good news in there.


----------



## Shanoa

Thank you, thank you, thank you, ladies!

I'm just hoping and praying it's a sticky bean. The countdown is on to the 4th of Jan for the 3 month point.

Yes, this is our first, Lyghtning, so it's all brand new and unknown!

I will look for that board, PiggieFarmer, and post. I hope it will encourage other 35+ ladies to stay positive.

I'm praying for my bean and praying more 74 ladies get good news real soon. xxx


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi ladies
I got an LH surge on CD22, CD23 and CD24 which was a ovulation as I'm normally around CD17. We BD'd on the last two days (DP was away the first day)

CD24 I started feeling crampy thinking my period was going to come right after ovulating. 
Since then I have gone through 2 packs of tampons expecting AF to arrive any minute but each time I check its still not there. 
I'm now CD32 and still cramping and feel exactly like I always do before AF comes. 

This is exactly what happened to me back in August, I was crampy for 6 days and then got AF on CD33 but I ovulated normally that month on CD17.

Because this has already happened before I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up but at the same time I feel its possible. 

By the way, HPT was a BFN


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

I'm in the process of undergoing fertility testing as well. My results came back ok, just waiting on DP's results. We have an appointment next week to discuss IUI as DP works away a lot.

No AF still this morning but I still feel she will come by the end of the day.

Our body's can be cruel during the 2ww. I just wish you could test ealiier


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

Freaking out a little with the possibility I could be pregnant as I just found out that 9 days ago I spent half hour with a boy who now has chicken pox. I have never had it, been immunised but blood tests show still have no immunity.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## goddess25

Hello 74 ladies....

I just wanted to come on and let you know that I got my BFP on Monday so I am expecting my third child. I am so very excited but I wish you were all sharing the journey with me. 

I will pop in to see how your all doing...hope you don't mind me popping into a TTC thread to keep up. Let me know if you do...I get it.


----------



## Lyghtning

Kismet, no I didnt touch anything but I was parent helpter at my daughters kindy and was at his table helping with craft. There are 10 cases through out the lower school. 

Getting chicken pox during pregnancy can cause a whole lot of problems anywhere from miscarriage, to birth defects, still births or skin abnormalities. I researched it a lot during my last two pregnancy's. Terrible!
It takes up to 6 weeks from exposure.

I guess I will just have to wait to see whether I get a BFP or AF and start worrying then. 

Congratulations Goddess25, all the best to you, enjoy #3


----------



## goddess25

I am sure you will be just fine lyghtning....fingers crossed nothing appears.


----------



## Shanoa

Congrats Goddess! Fantastic news. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months:) xxx

I hope you will be fine, Lyghtning. Fingers crossed the germs stayed away.


----------



## BabyBean14

Jo: :hugs: I'm so thrilled for you! :dance:

Lyghtning: if AF comes, would it be too late to get a vaccine? I'm sorry you're dealing with such a worry. :hugs:


----------



## PiggieFarmer

I am out... again. AF came strangely early (and messy) this time, 24 days instead of the usual 27-28. So begins cycle #37.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

goddess25 said:


> Hello 74 ladies....
> 
> I just wanted to come on and let you know that I got my BFP on Monday so I am expecting my third child. I am so very excited but I wish you were all sharing the journey with me.
> 
> I will pop in to see how your all doing...hope you don't mind me popping into a TTC thread to keep up. Let me know if you do...I get it.

Congratulations :)

Very happy for you - feel free to keep checking in with us :thumbup:


----------



## Lyghtning

Kismet said:


> Jo: :hugs: I'm so thrilled for you! :dance:
> 
> Lyghtning: if AF comes, would it be too late to get a vaccine? I'm sorry you're dealing with such a worry. :hugs:

I have been immunised 3 times but blood tests show I still have no immunity. Its rare but it happens.

I'm CD34 but from what I'm reading, if you ovulate late you will get your period late. It comes 14 days after ovulation so I still have about 2 days to go. 

Considering last month was a 28 day cycle and the month before 26 days, this has been a long month waiting. 

Sorry to be going on about all this but no one knows were are ttc except for mum, DP is working away and mum on away on a holiday so I have no one to vent to


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

There is something you can do but you need to do it within 3 days of the exposure. I have a doctors appoinment for Tuesday so I think I just continue to play the waiting game until then.


----------



## BabyBean14

Good luck next week. In the meantime, keep breathing and if you need to vent, we're here. :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Lyghtning said:


> There is something you can do but you need to do it within 3 days of the exposure. I have a doctors appoinment for Tuesday so I think I just continue to play the waiting game until then.

Are you waiting till af due before home pregnancy test?


----------



## Lyghtning

I've been doing a HPT every day, including this morning = BFN


----------



## Shellvz

Lyghtning said:


> I've been doing a HPT every day, including this morning = BFN

Perhaps this is a good thing considering the possible risk of chicken pox. 

I have actually been relieved that I am not pregnant atm as I have had surgery on both ears last month which resulted in an ear infection - the treatment of which is not suitable for pregnant women or women ttc.

Sometimes it works out well for a reason despite our being upset at not conceiving....


----------



## Lyghtning

I know Shellvz, part of me wants it so bad but part of me is worried about it this month. 

What will be will be and I'm not in control.

Best possbile outcome is I havent caught the virus and I am pregnant. Time will tell.


----------



## Lyghtning

Well that was a long 3ww, Af just showed up on CD36 :-(


----------



## BabyBean14

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Hopefully AF didn't bring chicken pox symptoms along with her.


----------



## Lyghtning

no, will have to wait another 4 weeks to know if Im in the clear I think. 

I'm feeling pretty grumpy and a little teary actually. Hormones. This period is going to be a horrid one I think, the cramping is coming on quick and strong. 

A few days time I will feel a little better and will start looking forward to trying again. One more chance for 2012 hey. 

ho hum, all part of the journey isnt it. It will be worth it one day


----------



## esah

Lyghtning said:


> Freaking out a little with the possibility I could be pregnant as I just found out that 9 days ago I spent half hour with a boy who now has chicken pox. I have never had it, been immunised but blood tests show still have no immunity.

Lyghtning, just wanted to tell you that I had the vaccination when I was 18 and got blood results back this week saying I am not immune, just like you! So strange and frustrating. I'm in the TWW period right now so I don't know whether it will be an issue. If I'm not pregnant I'll go ahead and get the shots again but it means putting off TTC until Feb.


----------



## esah

esah said:


> Lyghtning said:
> 
> 
> Freaking out a little with the possibility I could be pregnant as I just found out that 9 days ago I spent half hour with a boy who now has chicken pox. I have never had it, been immunised but blood tests show still have no immunity.
> 
> Lyghtning, just wanted to tell you that I had the vaccination when I was 18 and got blood results back this week saying I am not immune, just like you! So strange and frustrating. I'm in the TWW period right now so I don't know whether it will be an issue. If I'm not pregnant I'll go ahead and get the shots again but it means putting off TTC until Feb.Click to expand...

p.s. good luck to you!


----------



## Stressbucket

Just to offer some encouragement--I was born in '73, and am seven months along--it can be done!


----------



## Lyghtning

esah said:


> Lyghtning said:
> 
> 
> Freaking out a little with the possibility I could be pregnant as I just found out that 9 days ago I spent half hour with a boy who now has chicken pox. I have never had it, been immunised but blood tests show still have no immunity.
> 
> Lyghtning, just wanted to tell you that I had the vaccination when I was 18 and got blood results back this week saying I am not immune, just like you! So strange and frustrating. I'm in the TWW period right now so I don't know whether it will be an issue. If I'm not pregnant I'll go ahead and get the shots again but it means putting off TTC until Feb.Click to expand...

Esah, the one thing that makes me feel better about having no immunity is the fact that although the antibodies dont show up in a test, I may have a slight immunity thanks to the vaccination. I have been pregnant twice and I was very paranoid during both pregnancys. Not sure where you live but I'm in Western Australia and its this time of year that Chicken Pox is most common.

Good luck with your 2ww, let us know how you go


----------



## Lyghtning

Thanks stressbucket, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Lyghtning

Well after yet another month with no luck is just seems DP and I just cant get pregnant. Either he is away working when I ovulate or we just arent getting lucky so we had an appoinment yesterday and signed up for IUI. 

I'm CD5 and need to wait until CD1 to start it so this cycle is our last chance to get pregnant naturally. I'm praying this could just be our month, it sure would save us a lot of money which we just dont have though more than happy to make the sacrifice if it works for us. 

I'm just wondering if anyone else has done this, is doing this or even thinking about it. Would love to share the IUI journey with some other 74's


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

thank you. The only reason we are is because I am being impatient


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Shellvz

Kismet said:


> Good luck! I hope IUI works for you. :hugs: We're seeing a FS, but won't be considering IUI for a while, if at all.

Our appointment with FS is in 3 weeks (10 Dec) and I am sure once he runs his tests he will be pushing for IUI or IVF for us.

We are certain we don't want to go down some paths however IUI is still on the fence. 

In our case the problem for us is more the fact of how they retrieve the sperm from DH. As he has been diagnosed with Azospermia, there are no sperm in the ejaculate, so they have to take multiple biopsies from within the testes (which seems quite painful, random and invasive).

An expensive, unpleasant experience would await the both of us and we are not sure that that is how we want to bring our children into the world.

Sitting on the fence at the moment - and hoping and praying we fall pregnant naturally (miraculously) despite the diagnosis.


----------



## Lyghtning

My ex, who is also my best friends brother found out he had Azospermia while we were together. He is now married and has two children who are 100% his. May not have been done as naturally as it could be but they dont even think about that now, its been years. All they see are their two lovely children.

I think if you choose not to do IUI then that is perfectly ok, and I totally understand and respect that because it isnt for everyone. 
But if you are fence sitting and really considering it, then I think go for it because many years down the track, the way your future children are conceived, will be history and probably never talked about. 

Shellvs, I have no idea how painful the retrieval of the sperm for your DH will be but I doubt it will be as painful as what you will have to go through to deliver 9 months later, lol........sorry but true. haha, I have delivered before and the pain is very very much worth it.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

Thats a point Kismet, it can be costly and its not 100%. I think its only about 20% or something.
The good thing is they provide counselling for you.

I think this whole ttc thing is very stressfull. You spend half the time in hope you could be pregnant, and half the time waiting to O (half of which is spent with AF which makes you even more emotional). I find my self wishing the months away. And have shed many a tear watching the months slip away.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Lyghtning said:


> it can be costly and its not 100%. I think its only about 20% or something.

Especially interesting is when they suggest IUI or IVF for the "unexplained" situation. That's what happened for us. In other words, "we have no idea what the problem is, so spend a lot of time, money, and effort trying these other things."

I can understand suggesting, for example, IVF to work around blocked tubes (although perhaps not the best option), but to suggest anything, especially something so expensive, for the unexplained cases seems downright irresponsible. Is that really the best the infertility medical community can offer?


----------



## esah

Well said, Piggie Farmer. We'll probably be trying Clomid/IUI for unexplained fertility starting in February and I feel the same way. They throw this treatment at us b/c they don't know what's going on and it has worked for a lot of people - but they really have no idea whether it will for us b/c they don't know what the problem is. A very strange way to practice medicine. If it works, I guess I won't care, but it makes me uneasy.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## esmeralda74

Hi ladies, 

Can I join in, born in 74 and trying for first. 

Spent last 9 years on Depo injection, last one was in June and would of worn off, end of August. Hoping that my system recovers soon, as I'm scared I've left it to late.


----------



## BabyBean14

:hi: Welcome! :hugs: I hope none of us have left it too late, although it does get a little scary at our age. :hugs:


----------



## furbabymum

Well, hi everyone :)
Another one to add to your growing number of 38 year old wannabe mums. I'm on my second cycle of trying and struggling with my cycle which has decided to go awry this past couple of months and I think I may have a Luteal Phase Defect issue going on ... so adding Vitamin B complex and hoping that helps this month. Just gotta hope it's got nothing to do with my age!
Anyway, nice to see you all :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## furbabymum

I've actually booked myself in for a doctor's appointment this afternoon... after doing some research, I'm concerned that I have elevated Prolactin levels and want to get that checked out. Don't want to wait unnecessarily if I can get things sorted out now. Let's face it, time is not on my side lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## furbabymum

What are you being tested for, if you don't mind my asking?
I have to go back next week Wednesday (the earliest they could fit me in) for a fasting blood test and scrape etc. and he says that it'll take a while for those results to come in :(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

I just got all my blood results back today. I had about 7 vials taken and they bruised my arm up pretty badly, the bruising is nearly gone though.
My Haemoglobin levels are high but everything else seemed ok. Got to do another test for that as she said I was possibly dehydrated.
As fantastic as it is that the tests results are all good, it remains a little unexplained as to why I haven&#8217;t fallen pregnant yet.

You should be able to ring up and ask if your results were ok


----------



## kare4

Hi all. 

I am a fellow 1974'er and would love to join this thread. My boyfriend and I have been trying for 2 cycles. We've been dating for 5+ years and at 38 I started freaking out & thought screw the ring, we should start the baby process. He was game so we started trying in October. I wish we would've started trying sooner. I guess the marriage before baby thing was always important and in this economy my job hasn't been that stable the last few years. Anyway, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that something happens soon.
I hope to catch onto these acronyms soon and I wish you all the best! It's crazy how something so big needs to be kept a secret. I'm dying to tell people I am finally trying for a baby, but know I need to keep my mouth shut for now! :) 

Hugs and baby dust to all!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## PiggieFarmer

kare4 said:


> I have been trying for 2 cycles.

Don't worry too much about it until six cycles. After that, you should go get checked (starting with blood tests, then perhaps semen analysis).

Perhaps you already know that, but we didn't... so we were trying for about a year before doing something about it, extra time I wish I had now.


----------



## sueklein315

I was also born with the same year like you but still no luck in having a baby but we are married for 2 years now


----------



## goddess25

Am back. Sadly had a loss so back to the drawing board once I have taken a bit of time. Hope your all doing ok.


----------



## innerlaner

Wow, 1974 was a busy year. Born December 1974 - 38 soon.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

goddess25 said:


> Am back. Sadly had a loss so back to the drawing board once I have taken a bit of time. Hope your all doing ok.

Very sorry to hear it! :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

goddess25 said:


> Am back. Sadly had a loss so back to the drawing board once I have taken a bit of time. Hope your all doing ok.

So sorry for your loss!

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Welcome to the new 1974 ladies :)

Wishing you all the best ttc!

It is a somewhat emotional journey but there are lots of lovely ladies here to help you along the road...


----------



## BabyBean14

Ooooo! Lots of new 74 folks! Welcome! :hugs:

Goddess: :hugs: 

Shell: "Somewhat emotional journey?" That's a real understatement! :haha: ;)


----------



## oneof14

Hey ladies, can you join - I was born in 1974 and just turned 38. Currently I am in my 2ww with my 2nd IVF, 1st IVF was a BFN. We have been dx with unexplained infertility as all our test have come back normal.


----------



## BabyBean14

Welcome! Best of luck, this cycle! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi - I am so glad I found this post - I am 38 and my dh and I have been trying since April 2012, with one month off because we were traveling. I use OPKs and seem to ovulate each month. I dont' know why I took so long to track my CM but started this month and seem to have at least 2-3 days of EWCM. For the last two months my desire to have a baby has been quite acute. Big hopes and then disappointment when AF comes.

Always in the back of my mind is that I only have a few years left to conceive. We haven't been tested for anything and not sure if we will since anything related to fertility is not covered by my insurance (good ol USA). 

Does anyone know if it is possible to get replies to your email account?


----------



## oneof14

Well I just tested and thid IVF is a failure as well! I'm devastated and I don't even know here to go from here.


----------



## goddess25

So sorry to hear that oneof14, can you have another roundé


----------



## Lyghtning

Welcome Babyhopes, I know what you mean, I love this post. I'm on another site and its all mixes ages with most late 20's or early 30's. Being 38, I'm in such a different head space. It&#8217;s nice to feel like I'm actually in the same boat with some people,

Sorry to hear that Oneof14. I'm about to do IUI. It&#8217;s always devastating to get AF anyway, but when you take TTC to that next level I bet it&#8217;s even worse. 

However, one failed IVF doesn&#8217;t mean it will fail the next time. 
I hope you don&#8217;t give up and you try again. Good luck!!


----------



## oneof14

Hey lygtning, thank you, this would be my 2nd failed IVF and I'm devastated to try again. I know I will with a different clinic, but it really does suck.


----------



## Lyghtning

oneof14, even if it takes a couple more attempts, please dont give up because it will be worth it in the end. Not sure what IFV costs but it will still be worth it. Is this your first?
I'm guessing you have don IUI already.
The fact that all your tests came back normal is great, it just means its only a matter of time until it all happens for you. 
It will happen for all us 1974's, some time hopefully soon


----------



## Lyghtning

My mum&#8217;s cousin and his wife did IUI and IVF, and everything else in-between. 
They spent 5+ years desperately trying for a baby. After she turned 42 they decided to give up, they accepted the fact they weren&#8217;t going to have children, they bought a second dog and treated both their dogs like their babies. Then they moved here to Australia from South Africa.
Then.....................she had her baby girl naturally before she turned 43. Jade is now 1 year old and the most gorgeous, loved and spoiled little girl ever.
They believe that once the stress of trying was removed, it all just happened for them


----------



## BabyBean14

Great story Lyghtning! :thumbup:


----------



## Vonns38

Hey all

I'm new to this site and I'm 1974 girl:thumbup:...currently in my tww:xmas17:


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi Vonn! :hi: Welcome! :hugs: 

I'm in TWW too. It's so hard, isn't it? :wacko:


----------



## Lyghtning

Im in the 2ww as well, Ill be testing 17th December 

When are you ladies testing?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Vonns38

18th or 19th ...I so hate the wait...


----------



## Shellvz

Discovered this morning that I am much more emotional than I thought.

Church Christmas items today and i cried through every kids item (starting with the baby & toddler group).

I couldn't stop the tears from flowing and just wanted to put my head down and howl.

Probably didn't help that today is the 17th anniversary of my mothers death.

Emotional day!

Tomorrow our appt with FS...


----------



## Lyghtning

Good luck for tomorrow Shellvz, tomorrow is another day. 

This ttc rollercoaster ride is very emotional and sometime the emotions come out at the worst times.


----------



## BabyBean14

Big hugs, Shell! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: TTC can be so hard, as we all know. And I can't imagine having to deal withs a painful anniversary on top of that. :hugs: Take good care of yourself and good luck tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

Huge huge :hugs: :hugs: Shellvz, thinking of you. TTC is so incredibly hard at times and its times that you mention that drive it home. Hope your feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## Shellvz

Dr advised our only option is IVF. He has ruled out falling pregnant naturally or insemination and we have ruled out donor sperm.

He gave us the IVF sales pitch - as expected but there are so many variables: expense, hormone injections, tests & surgical procedures for both of us. Plus the ethical dilemmas of embryo's.

So, lots to think about...


----------



## BabyBean14

:( :hugs:

That really is a lot to think about! :hugs: I am sending strength vibes to you and DH while you debate what to do. I think coming to a decision will be difficult no matter what conclusion you reach. :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for your kind words, encouragement and support. I have decided to take a break from all things ttc while we pray and decide our future. 

I need to stop for my own sanity. Checking on this thread has been helpful but is becoming more painful as we face our future - potentially childless.

I wish everyone all the best and hope that you all receive the child of your hearts.

God bless,

Shell


----------



## BabyBean14

I completely understand why you need a break. :hugs: Wishing you all the best during this tough time. I hope you'll check in and let us know how you are when you feel able. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## KatherineA

I was also born in 1974 and currently I TWW. Starting to experience PMS symptoms, loosing hope for this month!!! 

Good luck to everyone out there in TWW!!!


----------



## KatherineA

Sorry to hear what your going through Shellvz, Iam in a similar situation and understand completely how you feel. Wishing you the best of luck whatever happens in the future xx


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone!

I'm new and hoping to catch up on the group. It was really comforting to find the thread. I am born in 1974!!!!!! Does time pass by quickly? Hope to be find comfort and give comfort when ever it is needed.

hope to catch your post soon.


----------



## BabyBean14

Hi Samsfan! :hi: Welcome to BnB, and the '74 thread! :hugs: This is one of my favourite threads on here. The ladies here are great! :thumbup:


----------



## Lyghtning

I agree with Kismet, this thread helps keeps me sane and feeling like I'm not the only one in a boat.


----------



## goddess25

I agree its nice to have support from ladies the same age with the same concerns.


----------



## Samsfan

Kismet said:


> Hi Samsfan! :hi: Welcome to BnB, and the '74 thread! :hugs: This is one of my favourite threads on here. The ladies here are great! :thumbup:

Glad to be here!


----------



## goddess25

How are you guys doing? I am TTC again after my loss. Not waiting for a proper cycle just jumping straight in again..


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## goddess25

Kismet - it did work well and quickly. :)


----------



## PiggieFarmer

A friend just got a vasectomy and posted this on Facebook to explain it:

"The wife needs to get off birth control and I don't need to turn 60 while I attend a future child's high school graduation. Made sense to me..."

I was SO tempted to reply: "I wish I had that problem." Sigh.


----------



## Scorpio1080

Scorpio Here TTC And Born In 1974! glad to meet You guys!:flower:


----------



## tessjs

Gemini 1974 .. Got married in oct 12 finally... TTC*1 having real issues now heading for 39 and pretty worried:(
hope us 74's still hav some hope in 2013!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Happy New Year, and welcome, newbies! :hugs:
> 
> I'm Scorpio 1973, and figure I'm close enough to 74 to crash the thread. :haha: TTC #1 is daunting at 39, but here's hoping we all get our BFPs this year. Yesterday we visited DH's friend who had her first baby two months ago...at 43!!! There's hope for us, girls. :thumbup:


Hi kismet I have read lot of your posts..I live in australia.

I dunno what I will do if i don't get my BFP soon... is been hard finding out my bad results in dec 12 and not being able to start treatment or get any help with it.most places shut down for xmas... now I gotta get the strength to either go IVF or try alone... i'm feel daunted....:( not alot of support for people my age.

you see other women older having them yet FS was quite concerned with my age when I saw him....
i guess some 43 year olds are still fertile... my results suggest otherwise:(


----------



## PiggieFarmer

tessjs said:


> not alot of support for people my age

For what it's worth, I haven't really noticed this. Your options start to get more limited as you get older (no surprise there), but I don't find people less willing to help, or somehow discriminating against us. At least in my own experience.

Oh, and it's our three-year anniversary of TTC today. :wacko: I need a new hobby.


----------



## BabyBean14

Tess: I'm at my inlaws right now and am only on here for a quick moment tonight, but I wanted to offer a hug of support. :hugs: I'll respond more thoughtfully when I'm back home. Hang in there! :hug:


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: I'm at my inlaws right now and am only on here for a quick moment tonight, but I wanted to offer a hug of support. :hugs: I'll respond more thoughtfully when I'm back home. Hang in there! :hug:

oh thankyou so much i need a hug


----------



## shinyshoes

Hello - can I join you ladies please? I'm a 1974 Leo, trying for #1 and in need of some same age TTC company!! I am determined to make 2013 my year but I don't want to lose sight of my life as well - towards the end of 2012 I felt like I'd spent a year TTC and forgotten that I had a life to live of my own.

So here's to us 74-ers, to year of BFP's, sticky beans and fun along the way!


----------



## rach.jay

Hello . Gemini 74. Can't believe I am nearly 39! Already started thinking I am LOL.

Been ttc since June 2012. Finally started opk this cycle and now on cd26 (13/14 dpo). Thinking of testing tomorrow.....


----------



## jansago

Hi '74 mums. I'm new here and I guess I'm officially WTT as I take my last (EVER) birth control pills for the next 2 days. I want my cycle as regulated as possible before starting so I'm seeing it to the end. I'm putting myself on this board tho because really, I'm super close to TTC. Look forward to seeing the BFPs in 2013! 

Cheers!


----------



## tessjs

rach.jay said:


> Hello . Gemini 74. Can't believe I am nearly 39! Already started thinking I am LOL.
> 
> Been ttc since June 2012. Finally started opk this cycle and now on cd26 (13/14 dpo). Thinking of testing tomorrow.....

wow june 2012 seems like ages ago but its not really..been seriously trying since nov 12... that seems like ages too...OMG this has to be our year I just can't keep going without starting family:(

good luck and baby dust to you!!! 2013


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## rach.jay

tessjs said:


> rach.jay said:
> 
> 
> Hello . Gemini 74. Can't believe I am nearly 39! Already started thinking I am LOL.
> 
> Been ttc since June 2012. Finally started opk this cycle and now on cd26 (13/14 dpo). Thinking of testing tomorrow.....
> 
> wow june 2012 seems like ages ago but its not really..been seriously trying since nov 12... that seems like ages too...OMG this has to be our year I just can't keep going without starting family:(
> 
> good luck and baby dust to you!!! 2013Click to expand...

Thank you Tess. I've had a BFP this morning so feeling very happy but also nervous. I feel like I could have actually got pregnant a lot sooner if I had used OPK at the beginning rather than reading online calculators, which appear to be very misleading!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Congrats Rach.Jay!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

rach.jay said:


> Thank you Tess. I've had a BFP this morning so feeling very happy but also nervous. I feel like I could have actually got pregnant a lot sooner if I had used OPK at the beginning rather than reading online calculators, which appear to be very misleading!!

Congrats! :thumbup:

And please do send some of that luck this way...


----------



## BabyBean14

Congrats rach! :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## tessjs

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Starvedwomb

Congrats Rach well am a 74 baby and 1st of this month i was already 39 , but i still believe i can do this


----------



## goddess25

Congrats on your BFP Rach...so very happy for you. Lets hope its the first of many this year for us 74ers. I would sure like to be pg before my 39 bday...I have until the end of April.


----------



## tessjs

I only have till beginning of June...... Urgh to make matters worse the only affordable IVF clinic I want to go to won't see me till beginning of march and then thats just to start tests and then after that some 4 wks later might start anything maybe:( I don't think I can waste two more months.I'm too old now... They said I'm a spring chicken compared to some there and I dont have alot of time left....gee tell me something I don't know:(

thats pretty sobering thoughts and today to make it worse I'm dead on supposed fertile time getting a ton OF cm(sorry) and this week i have to make it happen.work is sucking and hubby is always tired well lets just say I'm not too positive right now...

i just want a baby!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> PS- I turned 39 in late November, without a BFP, but somehow I survived. Hopefully the rest of you won't have to meet that b-day without a bun in the oven. :hugs:

I'm going to try for before JUne my birthday.I have given up on trying naturally as i think it will be too hard:( last night on my fertile day hubby didn't want to know... I have no idea why:( but thats what happened...so I have missed another window..so hard when you do everything right but the partner isn't in it with you 100%.its soul destroying...I hope i can get help before June and be on my way to a BFP...


----------



## Lyghtning

I'm '74 Gemini and this is our 9 month trying. 

I have been part of this thread for awhile but I haven't been here for a month or so, I think I needed a break from the forum as I was starting to spend too much time here and I was obsessing over everything ttc, lol

I've had all the tests and my results are fine but DP has very low sperm motility. We have failed the requirements for IUI so we are now about to embark on the IVF journey. I had my CD21 meeting today so all I need to do now is wait for AF to show and its all go from there. 

First time in 9 months I have wanted AF to hurry up and get here


----------



## tessjs

Lyghtning said:


> I'm '74 Gemini and this is our 9 month trying.
> 
> I have been part of this thread for awhile but I haven't been here for a month or so, I think I needed a break from the forum as I was starting to spend too much time here and I was obsessing over everything ttc, lol
> 
> I've had all the tests and my results are fine but DP has very low sperm motility. We have failed the requirements for IUI so we are now about to embark on the IVF journey. I had my CD21 meeting today so all I need to do now is wait for AF to show and its all go from there.
> 
> First time in 9 months I have wanted AF to hurry up and get here

Want to wish you all the luck.i'm a gemini 74 too! I think IVF will be our only route as well... Thinsg not going so well.I can't get my first appoint till march 7:(
I get on here alot but only to get info you know.Let me know how you go.

are you scared???


----------



## Lyghtning

Hey Tess, I am a little scared, not sure if I'm setting my self up for heartbreak or not but I'm also excited because it just may work 

I only had my appointment today and it seems a bit daunting with all the blood tests, scans and injections I will need to have. I'm worried I will get confused and stuff up somehow, lol

Its a shame you need to wait until March, where abouts are you? At lease you have a couple of more months trying before then which could end up saving you a lot of money. I had to pay upfront this morning and that was painful


----------



## tessjs

Lyghtning said:


> Hey Tess, I am a little scared, not sure if I'm setting my self up for heartbreak or not but I'm also excited because it just may work
> 
> I only had my appointment today and it seems a bit daunting with all the blood tests, scans and injections I will need to have. I'm worried I will get confused and stuff up somehow, lol
> 
> Its a shame you need to wait until March, where abouts are you? At lease you have a couple of more months trying before then which could end up saving you a lot of money. I had to pay upfront this morning and that was painful

Hey your in PERTH! I'm brisbane..I can't afford the good IVF docs they are so expensive.I am going to go to Springwood clinic.. and hope...I don't think w ecan do it alone naturally as hubby is n't going along with what i am telling him about conception..He just doesn't "get it"!

I had alreayd gone to a FS and he told me my bad AMH results.. and low morph for hubby.. But I had a gut feeling we could do it alone but it hasn't worked.My cycle this month is a bust...missed the BD last night right on top of fertile time:(
I was ready and he wasn't:( so another month gone:(pretty shattered.

I would say go for it you need to do something.waiting around like I am am is killing me:( I am sure you will be okay and I will be cheering you along...
you can PM me anytime....I really need somebody I can relate to ie same year


----------



## goddess25

That is exciting news lyghtning...Gl with your IV. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.

Tess its hard when you have such a small window and your partner isnt in the mood. Fingers crossed you get the go ahead at your March appt.

I will be 39 at the end of April so a few more months to go.


----------



## tessjs

goddess25 said:


> That is exciting news lyghtning...Gl with your IV. Fingers crossed it all goes smoothly.
> 
> Tess its hard when you have such a small window and your partner isnt in the mood. Fingers crossed you get the go ahead at your March appt.
> 
> I will be 39 at the end of April so a few more months to go.

The waiting is killing me...I feel soooo old and nothing is happening..I tried acupuncture the other day and flipped out... so many things wrong...Its like most the people you see pregnant aren't perfect so how can they get preggos...??? April is not far now...wow where did the time go for any of us...?

i just am fed up already of waiting I just need somebody to help us and get it going.I have my doubts it could happen on our own the firs time.I have heard of women getting IVF and then conceiving the second naturally... i'd be happy with that.....


----------



## Nibbler

Hi girls, do you mind if I join you? So glad to find this thread.

I am a 74' Scorpio Oct baby and I have a little girl of 19 months. We really want #2 but due to our circumstances, I think it is best if we start TTC in another few months... Not that I would get BFP that easily. It took us 2years to have our little girl. So I am quite scared...

Hope to share this coming difficult journey with girls of similar age :)


----------



## BabyBean14

Welcome, Nibbler! :hugs:


----------



## Nibbler

Thanks Kismet. How r u?


----------



## goddess25

Welcome Nibbler


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Hi Nibbler! I'm hiding out a bit right now. I had the worst evap line of all time last week and just need some space from TTC right now. We're still trying, but I need to try not to think about it so much. Way easier said than done. :wacko:
> 
> I hope you and all the other members of the class of 74 are doing well. :hugs:

hi Kismet

don't worry i've had the month from hell too...all the best and keep us informed.
Us 74'ers have to stick together:)


----------



## goddess25

We sure do.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Thanks, Tess!:hugs: I've seen other posts about your bad month. I'm sorry you've had to deal with so much. :hugs:
> 
> A quick check in to report my crazy Ewcm! :shock: I'm on my third cycle of an angus cactus fertility mix called estrosmart. Today I had an incredibly healthy amount of EWCM. I don't think I've see quite this much since my 20s. :dance: I'm feeling optimistic for this month. :thumbup:

Thanks Kismt..jan was pretty bad.AF is arriving any day now... can feel it:( wow nearly four months TTC...I'm pretty worried..my FS appointment can't come soon enough:(


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## goddess25

Once again, really sorry to hear that news.


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: Yeah, it's good to know what is wrong, if anything. Unfortunately, when you do know stuff you have to consider what to do. After our bad results today (male factor infertility, low egg reserve, endometriosis) we're seriously considering giving up. :sad1:

OMG really? Oh no...thats awful.. how long have you had endo? when did you find out? keep us informed...wow I'm really sorry:(


----------



## Nibbler

Hi everyone :hi:

Kismet, so sorry to hear about your difficulty but hopefully with lots of healthy EWCM it will help! Afterall they say it only takes 1 little :spermy: and it will help it swim that bit faster and further :thumbup:

Also :hi: to Goddess and tessjs.


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi ladies, a little quiet in here at the moment.

A little update on me, we have been ttc since June 2012. After no initial success I had an inkling there might be a problem so we went through all the tests and all my results came back fine. Sadly DP's didn't, he has low sperm motility. His results were so low we didn't even qualify for IUI. It was a bit of a shock because I was so sure it was me, didn't think for a moment it could be him.

Anyway, we have decided to take the IVF journey. I'm now CD 10 and looking forward to the next week when things will be starting to happen.

We went to see a FS after only 3 months of trying, mainly because of my age. So many people wait until the 12 month mark, I'm so glad we didn't because hind sight has proved that we would most likely still be trying. 

If any part of you is worried and you have thought about maybe getting some tests done, I highly recommend it. 

Good luck Tigers


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Lyghtning

Kismet, IVF sure isn't the cheap way out, here in Australia you have to pay $8575 up front but our Medicare system will rebate about half of that once an embryo is implanted. Not sure what its costs in Canada. They say there is only a 1 in 3 chance or it working which isnt the best odds but hoping we are going to be that lucky 1. 

A lot of people have an opinion when it comes to IVF so we aren't going to broadcast it amongst our family and friends but we wont hide it either. 
Nature may be putting up a bit of a brick wall but lucky science is there ready to lend a helping hand.


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: My periods have always been painful, so I'm guessing I've had endo since I was 12. :cry: No one ever tested for it, though, because I was able to manage just fine with OTC pain killers. :shrug: In some ways, I'm glad my blood test indicated endo because I've always felt I was a wuss for not coping better with AF. Turns out I have a valid reason! :smug: I found out my results this past Tuesday, so not even a week ago. For some reason I'm not seen as a good candidate for a lap and my doc wants to go straight to IUI/IVF. It makes no sense since a lap would free and the IVF would cost us thousands. :dohh:
> 
> Lyghtning: I'm so sorry about your DP results. :hugs: I know how you feel because we were expecting a possible problem with me, but not DH (poor morphography. Only 36% normal shape)! I really hope IVF works for you. Please keep us informed of your progress. :hugs:

Sorry to hear of your endo:( can i ask about your DH morph my hubby got low morph too only 2% when it should of been 4%... I dunno what to do about that and I think because he had chemo at 14 something may have happened there.What did the docs say about your DH's morph problem?if you don't mind me asking? hope you are ok!


----------



## Lyghtning

Hey Tess, my DP's results were:

31 million (pre wash) = 29% motility and 5% morph
25 million (pre wash) = 45% motility and 4% morph
then
1.6 million (post wash) = 4% motility
6.6 million (post wash)

Basically his sperm count was fine until they washed in in prep for IUI. Couldn't handle the wash.

AS for your Endo Kismet, sorry, so busy talking all about myself, sorry. 
Glad you had it diagnosed and hopefully on the right road towards a BFP


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: I think I posted about it on another thread of yours...or was it someone else? This week has been a bit of a blur. Hopefully I'm not repeating myself, but the FS wants DH to have an US to see if there is a structural cause. He has a cyst on hit testicle, so there is concern it's getting in the way somehow. He is also supposed to start some mega dose vitamins. I'm afraid I can't get his sheet to tell you exactly right now because he'd get upset (he doesn't want to think about it). I remember he's supposed to take Vits C, E, Folic Acid, Zinc, Selenium and, I'm not sure about the last one, but I think it's B12. The vits are supposed to help reduce inflammation and promote healthy things that help with sperm formation. There were lifestyle recommendations as well like limit alcohol and coffee, don't smoke, keep the boys cool etc etc. (We all know this stuff, but the guys often don't! ;) )
> 
> As for the results themselves, it wasn't explained to me well at all. The only number I saw on the sheet was "36%". :shrug: The doc said the problem was his sperm had oversized heads. I'm guessing the 36% is the percentage of normal sperm he has. Unfortunately a man with healthy fertility has at least 60%!! :dohh: We are going back to the FS together to make sure we understand for sure what's going on. :thumbup:

I'm sorry to hear that..I don't have a percentage on my hubbys SA test all I know is that he got 2% morph..not good:( I am going with my hubby for my mach 7th appointment taking all my results and will probably hav eto get more results done..but I want to know where we stand..nobody has officially said you guys are infertile .I hate how all these docs beat around the bush:( not saying the real deal...I am sick of waiting this out I need help now I'm on my way to 39...all i want to do is get pregnant and have my family! If its one its one and if its two GREAT but i just want to be a mother!The male factor stuff confuses me too and I really don't t know the deal with hubbys I just know that 2% morph is pretty poor:( I hope all goes well kismet...let us know what happens.i have hubby on menevit and that has all those vitamins you mentioned above, he also has always worn boxers and I have him off coffee and alchohol..he's only been on menevit since mid dec...


----------



## rach.jay

Hello ladies. I'm back ttc after mc last week (well, actually not bled yet but it's imminent). How is everyone doing?


----------



## tessjs

rach.jay said:


> Hello ladies. I'm back ttc after mc last week (well, actually not bled yet but it's imminent). How is everyone doing?

Oh I am sooo sorry to hear that..all the best to you..


----------



## Lyghtning

so sorry to hear that rach.jay.... :-(


----------



## Nibbler

Hi everyone! How's everybody doing today?

rach.jay, I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Lyghtning: Fingers crossed the IVF will work out for you! Pls let us know how you get on.

Kismet & tessjs: Hope it all goes better for you soon. TTC is very trying on our body and mind :nope:


----------



## goddess25

Rach. Jay - so sorry to hear that.


----------



## BabyBean14

Rach.jay: :hugs:


----------



## Lyghtning

Thanks nibbles, the good thing about IVF is it all happens quick. 
CD1 got my period
CD3 scan/bloods commence injections
CD12 Trigger injection and finish all injections
CD14 Egg retrieval
CD19 Embryo Transfer
CD30-32 Pregnancy test

I wish someone had written it down for me like that before I started, seemed so complicated at first but its not. 

I think the 2ww will be the hardest part but it always is anyway


----------



## goddess25

Hello ladies, just wanted to stop by and let you know that i have got my BFP again. Fingers crossed this is a sticky bean this time.


----------



## BabyBean14

Come on, little bean! Stick! Stick! Stiiiiiiiiiiiiick!!!! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Torismom

Hey,
I was born in 77 but my husband was born in 1970. I really want to start trying for another baby. Most of my peers have teenage kids already so I was feeling a little behind. They were all telling me we're too old to have a baby. It's nice to have this forum and the support of other 'mothers to be'...THANKS!...


----------



## tessjs

Lyghtning said:


> Thanks nibbles, the good thing about IVF is it all happens quick.
> CD1 got my period
> CD3 scan/bloods commence injections
> CD12 Trigger injection and finish all injections
> CD14 Egg retrieval
> CD19 Embryo Transfer
> CD30-32 Pregnancy test
> 
> I wish someone had written it down for me like that before I started, seemed so complicated at first but its not.
> 
> I think the 2ww will be the hardest part but it always is anyway


hows it all going??? that sounds so quick I can't wait I so want to start I'v ehad enough trying alone ..its too hard...


----------



## Lyghtning

Oh Tess, I had egg retrieval this morning and I don't know whether to be happy or gutted, a little bit of both really.

They retrieved 25 eggs, 19 of which are mature enough to use but because there were so many they are doing a 'freeze all' which means no transfer on Wednesday. 
They say I have to rest my ovaries for a month after my next period so I think we're looking at late march to do what I though was going to happen in 5 days.

I am so happy to get so many eggs, I hope 70% fertilise and 40% turn into blastocysts like the statistics say but I'm so gutted to play the waiting game again. I just keep seeing the months go by.

So does that mean you are going to start IVF or still just thinking about it?


----------



## tessjs

Lyghtning said:


> Oh Tess, I had egg retrieval this morning and I don't know whether to be happy or gutted, a little bit of both really.
> 
> They retrieved 25 eggs, 19 of which are mature enough to use but because there were so many they are doing a 'freeze all' which means no transfer on Wednesday.
> They say I have to rest my ovaries for a month after my next period so I think we're looking at late march to do what I though was going to happen in 5 days.
> 
> I am so happy to get so many eggs, I hope 70% fertilise and 40% turn into blastocysts like the statistics say but I'm so gutted to play the waiting game again. I just keep seeing the months go by.
> 
> So does that mean you are going to start IVF or still just thinking about it?


Going to Fs now on Feb 20 got an early appointment they rang me..

yes i have to go ahead...

so I'm confused why do you hav eto wait till end of march? Oh wow you have to rest them thats crazy I find it confusing and its not happening to me ...yet... i have to go to ivf its just getting crazy nothing is happening....wow 25 eggs that is amazing!!!!


----------



## goddess25

They sure harvested alot of eggs thats wonderful, sorry you have to wait that long before they give it a go.


----------



## Shellvz

goddess25 said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to stop by and let you know that i have got my BFP again. Fingers crossed this is a sticky bean this time.

Congratulations :)

I wish you all the best for you and this baby :hugs:


----------



## Shellvz

Just popping in ladies to say hello and to catch up on the news...

I have been avoiding all things TTC for the last few months as we deal with whether to go down IVF path or not. We have given ourselves till our wedding anniversary in May as our decision deadline. IVF is our only option according to FS as DH has zero sperm count.

It has been a journey but we are coping quite well I think. It is hard at times - especially when others close to us fall pregnant so easily. Both DH and I have had lots of good discussions and shed tears together.

We have basically stopped TTC and just not preventing. I only temp now so I can pinpoint ovulation and know when af is due.

I was reflecting this morning how different the 2ww is when you are not waiting... Goes by so fast with very little symptoms when you are not trying to spot them ;)

Hope that you are all well :flower:


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Hello, Ladies! :wave:

Im new to this board and hope you wont mind me coming to share with you. My husband and I were both born in 1974 and have been trying to start our family since 2010. He will turn 39 in May, and I will turn 39 in August.

My older sister had the classic case of PCOS which eventually led to Endometrial Cancer and a hysterectomy. She never married and never had children. I have been diagnosed with have a touch of PCOS. I have the heavy hair growth on my lip and chin and fluctuating high levels of testosterone. My periods have always been regular though. My major problem is being diagnosed with Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency. I have to take shots of Growth Hormone each night.

God Bless!


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## GeorgiaBelle

Kismet said:


> Hi Georgia! :hi:
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your sister's health problems. :nope: Are you getting treated for PCOS?
> 
> I've never heard of Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency. How does that affect your health? Does it impact fertility?
> 
> I hope your stay in TTC-land is short and sweet. :dust:

Kismet,

Hello and thank you for welcoming me! :hugs:

Right now, the only medication I'm taking is the growth hormone shot. 

Here are the definition and symptoms of AGHD. Maybe this might help someone else recognize what may be wrong with her or maybe recognize these symptoms in her husband.

Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

Even after we stop growing, adults still need growth hormone. Growth hormone is a protein made by the pituitary gland and released into the blood.

Growth hormone plays a role in healthy muscle, how our bodies collect fat (especially around the stomach area), the ratio of high density to low density lipoproteins in our cholesterol levels and bone density. In addition, growth hormone is needed for normal brain function.

Symptoms of Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

A person who has too little adult growth hormone will have symptoms that include:
 A higher level of body fat, especially around the waist
 Anxiety and depression
 Changes in the make up of the blood cholesterol. People with adult growth hormone deficiency have higher than normal levels of low-density lipoproteins in comparison to their high density lipoproteins. They also tend to have higher triglyceride levels. (Triglycerides are another type of fat that circulates in the blood and contributes to blocked blood vessels.)
 Decreased sexual function and interest
 Fatigue
 Feelings of being isolated from other people
 Greater sensitivity to heat and cold
 Less muscle (lean body mass)
 Less strength, stamina and ability to exercise without taking a rest
 Reduced bone density and a tendency to have more bone fractures as they get older

Causes and Risk Factors for Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

A lack of growth hormone is usually caused by damage to the pituitary gland or the hypothalamus, a part of the brain that controls the pituitary gland. The damage may be due to a tumor; to surgery or radiation used to treat the tumor; or to problems with the blood supply to the pituitary gland.

In some cases, the lack of growth hormone is due to an injury to the pituitary gland.

A lack of growth hormone can appear either in childhood or in adulthood.

Diagnosing Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

If a person has had surgery, an injury or a history of pituitary disorders, a doctor or endocrinologist (a specially trained physician who focuses on the health of hormone-secreting glands) will check for adult growth hormone deficiency. If there is a known disorder or problem with the pituitary gland, the doctor will probably order a magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) scan before any treatment is done. This allows the doctor to more accurately monitor how treatment is affecting the tumor.

Growth hormone in adults is absorbed quickly by tissues from the blood as it circulates. As a result of this, a blood test given to a healthy persons will show low levels of growth hormone. Endocrinologists instead check the pituitary gland's response when it is stimulated to produce growth hormone. These growth hormone stimulation tests are done in an outpatient setting and take about two to three hours. You will be asked not to eat before the test.

Treating Adult Growth Hormone Deficiency

Once adult growth hormone deficiency has been confirmed, the doctor will prescribe daily doses of growth hormones. The hormone is injected into the patient's body; this can be done either by the patient or by a member of his or her family. Every four to eight weeks, the patient will return to the doctor for monitoring and a blood test to help the doctor decided if more hormone is needed or less.

If the person is getting too much growth hormone, he or she will have muscle or joint pain, swelling (fluid retention) and pain or numbness in the hands from carpal tunnel syndrome. If such symptoms appear, the doctor will lower the amount of growth hormone being given.

If the deficiency of growth hormone is due to a pituitary tumor, the doctor will monitor the tumor with MRIs every year. Currently, it is not known whether the growth hormone will cause tumors that remain in the pituitary gland to grow.

Finally, blood cholesterol and bone density will be monitored. With treatment of adult growth hormone deficiency, both of these measures should show signs of improvement.

Growth hormone therapy should not be given to people who have active cancer or tumors. It also should not be given to people who are seriously ill as a result of complications from open heart or abdominal surgery, who have multiple injuries from a major accident or who are have breathing problems. Taking growth hormone will not cause an adult to begin growing again.

Taking growth hormone can affect the way the body uses insulin, so it is important for anyone who has diabetes to keep their doctors informed and to be vigilant about monitoring blood sugar levels.

Decreased sexual function and interest is one of the symptoms but that is one symptom which doesnt apply to me. Ironically, Im guessing since I have PCOS and high levels of testosterone that is what saves me from not wanting to have sex. In fact, poor DH isnt safe. I would love to BD every day and night! Whether I can stay awake though is one of the problems.

Hubbys testosterone is on the low side of normal. As a result, he usually lacks energy and needs more sleep. He never feels rested. His once very healthy sex drive has become almost non-existent.

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi GeorgiaBelle, welcome to our group. I really hope slight PCOS and AGHD are easy hurdles to jump on this TTC journey. If you feel anything like me it is becoming a race with many hurdles to jump but I do feel like the finish line is getting closer.

Wow, this group has been quiet for a little while, how is everyone going?

I'm still waiting for my next cycle to start so I can continue with my IVF, its been 26 days since egg retrieval and probably another 4 weeks until they can do the egg transfer. I've been trying to keep my mind off it as much as possible but I cant help but wish the days away 

Hope everyone else is going well and perhaps there is a possible BFP story someone forgot to mention??


----------



## tessjs

Lyghtning said:


> Hi GeorgiaBelle, welcome to our group. I really hope slight PCOS and AGHD are easy hurdles to jump on this TTC journey. If you feel anything like me it is becoming a race with many hurdles to jump but I do feel like the finish line is getting closer.
> 
> Wow, this group has been quiet for a little while, how is everyone going?
> 
> I'm still waiting for my next cycle to start so I can continue with my IVF, its been 26 days since egg retrieval and probably another 4 weeks until they can do the egg transfer. I've been trying to keep my mind off it as much as possible but I cant help but wish the days away
> 
> Hope everyone else is going well and perhaps there is a possible BFP story someone forgot to mention??



I haven't been on here for some time, I am five weeks pregnant and got confirmation last monday.I haven't posted on any other posts on here, but the 1974 thread meant alot to me...I want to wish you the best of luck and also the best of luck to everybody in the 1974 family. 

I am only five weeks and anything could happen..The day I went to my first fertility appointment the 20/2.My AF hadn't turned up, just thought it was playing games, nothing seemed too weird...But then days went by ...So Now I am in that zone where anything could happen.I am very happy but theres that reservation and worry that is consuming my life, will i get through the first tri?.

I don't know what will happen from here, I have to juggle work and other stresses which are many in life, and I have found it incredibly difficult.There has been many tears.

I hope all us 74'ers get our baby dreams, we can only pray and hope..

I wanted to share what i did different on feb cycle.I had been on Royal jelly 1000mg , used a softcup on one BD only, definitely used OPK's,used conceive plus in the softcup.I think that was all that was different.I had been on coq10 a few months by then.Softcups are a bit scary and I actually didn't like using them, but I was willing to try anything.


----------



## BabyBean14

Tess: SHREEEEEEEEEEIK!! :shock: :dance: :hugs: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :bunny: Congrats!!!!!!!!! I was thinking about you recently and wondering how you were getting on. This is fantastic news!! :hugs: I hope you have support to get though the stress of first tri. :hugs: 

What was the coq10 like? I've heard it's good for low amh but don't know much about it. 

Sending buckets of sticky bean dust! :dust:


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: SHREEEEEEEEEEIK!! :shock: :dance: :hugs: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :bunny: Congrats!!!!!!!!! I was thinking about you recently and wondering how you were getting on. This is fantastic news!! :hugs: I hope you have support to get though the stress of first tri. :hugs:
> 
> What was the coq10 like? I've heard it's good for low amh but don't know much about it.
> 
> Sending buckets of sticky bean dust! :dust:

AW thankyou kismet..I have kept everything low key but decided to post on 1974 as its a great thread.I don't know if COQ really worked, i feel it was a combo of many things.I don't think it is ever one thing that made the difference.Both of us are still in wonderment, we really don't know what made the difference.I just know if I didn't try these things I may still be here wondering why nothing is happening.

I have had a few things like a mother in law who I don't like staying and its been really hard.I have just had a really bad weekend with her and I just am over it... but I have to remember to stay "ZEN" its not about me anymore.And I have to try and stay calm.I am a very anxious person by nature. 

I took CoQ as another poster Briss i think recommended it...I got reminded at my fertlity appointment about my AMH and they said again to me its very unlikely we would conceive ourselves.WELL we are going to try and prove em wrong, and hopefully little bean will stick...

How are you Kismet?I've been thinking of you as well....Hope everything is ok...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> I hope it sticks and I hope you prove them wrong!! :hugs: :dust:
> 
> I'm sorry you had a hard time with mil. Family can be so stressful! Just remember that her stuff is about her, not you, even if she directs her grief your way. :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing okay, I guess. Both DH and I have colds, which sucks! However, we did manage to dtd enough that I'm in TWW again. According to ff, I'm 5DPO. I confess I'm SS like mad. I think I'm a hopeless case! :haha: :wacko:

I so want to prove them wrong!!!!!

Sorry to hear of your colds... and i hope you get your bean..good luck in the TWW.I never di dthe TWW, just whatever will come will come..i thought i didn't nee dthe stress... ha ha..LOL

I will always come back on here as I like all the over 35 TTC... 

good luck and baby dust!


----------



## Lyghtning

Oh Tess, I'm so happy for you, what wonderful news.

You already have proven them wrong, you are pregnant!!!!

You are already past a 1/3 of you 1st trimester. And every healthy pregnancy always has to get past that 5 week mark so you on the same track as everyone else who has ever had a baby.

Good luck for this next chapter of your life. Don't let pregnancy stress you out, enjoy every second of it. Enjoy putting you hand on your belly and knowing there is a little life in there xxx


----------



## BabyBean14

Tess: Please do come back and check in on us. Keep us updated on how you're getting on! :hugs:


----------



## tessjs

Lyghtning said:


> Oh Tess, I'm so happy for you, what wonderful news.
> 
> You already have proven them wrong, you are pregnant!!!!
> 
> You are already past a 1/3 of you 1st trimester. And every healthy pregnancy always has to get past that 5 week mark so you on the same track as everyone else who has ever had a baby.
> 
> Good luck for this next chapter of your life. Don't let pregnancy stress you out, enjoy every second of it. Enjoy putting you hand on your belly and knowing there is a little life in there xxx

OMG I have been thinking of you too.Fingers crossed fo ryou..yes i know i have to stop stressing and be zen LOL..Your kind words I needed today just had a horrid weekend with mother in law.And having trouble where we are living.We need to get out....thats another story.

I have had a tough morning, felt very ill when I was out so I am happy with that it makes me feel pregnant..


Kismet yes I was always come back and share.I just didn't want to upset anybody...its so hard to conceive.....

All the best to everybody and I'm hoping the bean will stick... and I will be a proud mama.


----------



## BabyBean14

Tess: I hope you don't mind me asking, but how is your skin now that you're pregnant? I hope you're getting that glow we talked about on another thread. :)


----------



## PiggieFarmer

tessjs said:


> I haven't been on here for some time, I am five weeks pregnant and got confirmation last monday.I haven't posted on any other posts on here, but the 1974 thread meant alot to me...I want to wish you the best of luck and also the best of luck to everybody in the 1974 family.

Congrats, it's always nice to have some good news around here! :happydance: Hoping the wee one sticks around.

An update while I am here... It looks like we are now on our 40th cycle of TTC, a sobering milestone. This week we are making the trip to Omaha, as many fellow TTCers have done. It's a 2000-mile round trip for us, and we'll be there for almost two weeks. If they can't figure it out, nobody can.


----------



## BabyBean14

Piggie: 40 cycles?! :shock: :wacko: I hope you get some answers in Omaha. I assume there's some great clinic there?


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Kismet said:


> Piggie: 40 cycles?! :shock: :wacko: I hope you get some answers in Omaha. I assume there's some great clinic there?

I should have clarified... this is Pope Paul VI Institute, home of Napro. They specialize in determining underlying problems, i.e. the annoying "why" question. They also try to fix a bunch of those problems at the same time. For the past few months, we have been doing the necessary charting and blood work, apart from TTC.


----------



## tessjs

PiggieFarmer said:


> tessjs said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on here for some time, I am five weeks pregnant and got confirmation last monday.I haven't posted on any other posts on here, but the 1974 thread meant alot to me...I want to wish you the best of luck and also the best of luck to everybody in the 1974 family.
> 
> Congrats, it's always nice to have some good news around here! :happydance: Hoping the wee one sticks around.
> 
> An update while I am here... It looks like we are now on our 40th cycle of TTC, a sobering milestone. This week we are making the trip to Omaha, as many fellow TTCers have done. It's a 2000-mile round trip for us, and we'll be there for almost two weeks. If they can't figure it out, nobody can.Click to expand...


Thankyou I wish you the best in your journey.I am sorry its been 40 cycles...:( I hope you get the answers you want.


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: I hope you don't mind me asking, but how is your skin now that you're pregnant? I hope you're getting that glow we talked about on another thread. :)

I actually was going very well over the weekend but have woken up to about four spots this morning...my whole right side of my face a week ago was covered in blemishes:( it was bad but I had just gotten the news and thought oh well so be it!!!! It didn't bother me but as the week progressed it cleared and I started getting weird oily skin , not the usual oil you would get its very fine and there lots of it... it was looking great but the last day has kind of gone a bit backwards...oh well, i think it will fluctuate and its just something you hav eto deal with..to be honest i don't think my skin will ever be great till i go through menopause....I went off all my vitamins except pre natal and folic...
no fish oil or coq or anything.....

how is your skin?


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## goddess25

Tess - congratulations. I saw you in another thread somewhere but cant remember where.

Piggie farmer - sounds like Omaha is the place to be. I hope they manage to find some answers for you.


----------



## tessjs

Kismet said:


> Tess: That sounds rather unpleasant, but it's all in a good cause, right? Hopefully as things progress you'll get the glow. :)
> 
> My skin is doing okay at the moment. Unfortunately it's so dry and cold here that my skin is reacting badly to my topical meds. It's tight and stings a lot when I first put stuff on it. Hopefully as the temperature warms up through March I'll be less uncomfortable.

Thats no good..I wish I had dry conditions its been raining not stop and we have hit autumn..but no temp drop humidity still around...I hope to get the glow hubby said he saw it one of teh days so far but I hadn't noticed it...


----------



## BabyBean14

Delete


----------



## Juniperjules

Hi ladies, am trying to catch up on this thread! Haven't been in here since around October/November last year. DP & I are about to start ttc again after a break. I feel that being back in here will b good for me bcos the 'age' thing is constantly on my mind.. We were supposed to have our first FS appt today, but it was rescheduled by the clinic till the 16th may!!! Not happy bout that, but hey-ho no point in getting stressed out over it. 
An hoping we will jump straight into IUI as at this point our only known issue is DP have issues with 'finishing' during intercourse. 

So this month we'll just try ourselves.. Be nice if we didn't need the FS appt on the 16th may ; )


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck JuniperJules. Hope you feel refreshed after your break.

Sorry your appointment was changed with the FS..it will come soon enough.


----------



## Lyghtning

Thats sucks Jules about FS being rescheduled but the ball is now rolling, and who know what will happen naturally between now and then.

Good luck with the IUI. We weren't good candidates for it as DP has low Sperm Motility so we have gone down the IVF road. I'm currently in the 2ww


----------



## Juniperjules

Lyghtning said:


> Thats sucks Jules about FS being rescheduled but the ball is now rolling, and who know what will happen naturally between now and then.
> 
> Good luck with the IUI. We weren't good candidates for it as DP has low Sperm Motility so we have gone down the IVF road. I'm currently in the 2ww

Thanks hon, I have everything g crossed for you in the tww!! Goodness I'd be a hot mess waiting I think!! So exciting but nerve wracking as well. Is this ur first IVF cycle then?? 

I'm hoping the FS suggests IUI anyway. My OH semen analysis came back as 40 million, 80% for morphology & 15% for motility.. I think I've got that right, don't have it in front of me just remembering of the top of my head. Anyway the GP said those numbers were fine. So Im hoping that's what will happen (IUI I mean). 

I'm open to using meds, but as far as I know I do ovulate so Im assuming that I wouldn't be given clomid?? Anyway, we'll see in 5 weeks! 

When will u know if the IVF has worked??


----------



## Lyghtning

I will find out Wednesday.

Let us know how you go, good luck with it all.


----------



## Juniperjules

goddess25 said:


> Good Luck JuniperJules. Hope you feel refreshed after your break.
> 
> Sorry your appointment was changed with the FS..it will come soon enough.

Thanks for the good luck! I have been feeling slightly anxious at the idea of the clinic sending another rescheduling letter to me.. If that happens I may well go postal!! you know when u just feel like things are against you??? So then u start being pessimistic & always expecting the worst?? I need to get out of the mindset I tend to have- where I feel like 'other people have babies-not me'. It's not a very positive way to think. But I'm sure it's familiar to lots of other girls in here too. I think it's just when you've wanted something for so long but never had it, it starts to feel like a fantasy, not a reality. I'm trying to make myself believe that this can really happen. 

Anyway, Im feeling like time will tick over soon enough till our appt!!.. We're gonna go have another go ourselves next week, then there will be the tww.. And if AF shows up, it will literally be the week before the FS appt. so at least if the witch does arrive I'll b able to feel positive about getting things started with the FS.


----------



## goddess25

Its natural to feel that way JJ, especially when you just want to get on with things.

Lightning - GL for Wednesday. I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Glitterdiva

I'm born dec 1974 (Xmas day infact) and I'm 10wks 4 with first child


----------



## goddess25

Congrats glitter diva


----------



## Juniperjules

Glitterdiva said:


> I'm born dec 1974 (Xmas day infact) and I'm 10wks 4 with first child

Wow congrats to you! I'm a December 74 kid myself, so it's encouraging to hear that ur pregnant. Do u mind me asking what ur situation is & how long you've been ttc?? Always interesting to hear other people's stories.


----------



## Glitterdiva

Juniperjules said:


> Glitterdiva said:
> 
> 
> I'm born dec 1974 (Xmas day infact) and I'm 10wks 4 with first child
> 
> Wow congrats to you! I'm a December 74 kid myself, so it's encouraging to hear that ur pregnant. Do u mind me asking what ur situation is & how long you've been ttc?? Always interesting to hear other people's stories.Click to expand...

We ttc for 11 months after 20 odd years on the pill. I took soy the month I got my bfp and I absolutely believe that's why I'm pregnant


----------



## goddess25

Thats interesting I have heard good things about Soy but not really sure what its supposed to do.


----------



## Glitterdiva

It depends on what d'ya you take it, either 1-5,2-6,3-7,4-8,5-9 I took it 3-7 so I'd get many eggs of better quality rather than taking it later and getting one fab egg released (or that may be if you ake it earlier, I can't remember) ......so in 11 days I'll know if it's twins or not!! Lol


----------



## Blythe

Hi Glitterdiva - congratulations :) what dosage did you take? i remember i have tried it before but i cannot remember what the recommended dose is. also did you go with the holland and barratt ones or others?


----------



## Glitterdiva

Yep holland and Barrett. 
80 mg (2 tablets) days 3,4,5
120 mg (3 tablets) day 6
160 mg (4 tablets) day 7

I thoroughly believe soy was a godsend. We'd been doing everything right for 10 months, wed even just been for fertility tests at the docs cos the docs thought it was odd I'd not even had a scare whilst being on the pill for all those years, AF was also practically none existent for the whole time we were ttc, so I thought I was menopausal (my nan was 35) and I've had hot sweats for 9 yrs but 2 days before DH was due to he hid results we got a huge surprise!! It was the only thing we did different that month outta the previous 10. Oh apart from not stressing about ttc!! That last month I just thought aahhhh bollox to it I'm not stressing any longer, I only took
A digi test cos I'd had 14 wees that day at work and AF wasn't due for another 3 days, I certainly wasn't expecting a bfp!!


----------



## Juniperjules

Glitterdiva said:


> Yep holland and Barrett.
> 80 mg (2 tablets) days 3,4,5
> 120 mg (3 tablets) day 6
> 160 mg (4 tablets) day 7
> 
> I thoroughly believe soy was a godsend. We'd been doing everything right for 10 months, wed even just been for fertility tests at the docs cos the docs thought it was odd I'd not even had a scare whilst being on the pill for all those years, AF was also practically none existent for the whole time we were ttc, so I thought I was menopausal (my nan was 35) and I've had hot sweats for 9 yrs but 2 days before DH was due to he hid results we got a huge surprise!! It was the only thing we did different that month outta the previous 10. Oh apart from not stressing about ttc!! That last month I just thought aahhhh bollox to it I'm not stressing any longer, I only took
> A digi test cos I'd had 14 wees that day at work and AF wasn't due for another 3 days, I certainly wasn't expecting a bfp!!

Wow that's fantastic. So were you having issues with short cycles then? From wot I've read soy can lengthen ur cycle bcos it contains phytoestrogens (which is why it's commonly used in menopausal woman). But if ur cycle is regular length then u might mess it up by taking soy. But for girls who want to increase LP etc it does the trick.... 

Sounds like it was the magic pill for you!


----------



## Blythe

Glitterdiva said:


> Yep holland and Barrett.
> 80 mg (2 tablets) days 3,4,5
> 120 mg (3 tablets) day 6
> 160 mg (4 tablets) day 7
> 
> I thoroughly believe soy was a godsend. We'd been doing everything right for 10 months, wed even just been for fertility tests at the docs cos the docs thought it was odd I'd not even had a scare whilst being on the pill for all those years, AF was also practically none existent for the whole time we were ttc, so I thought I was menopausal (my nan was 35) and I've had hot sweats for 9 yrs but 2 days before DH was due to he hid results we got a huge surprise!! It was the only thing we did different that month outta the previous 10. Oh apart from not stressing about ttc!! That last month I just thought aahhhh bollox to it I'm not stressing any longer, I only took
> A digi test cos I'd had 14 wees that day at work and AF wasn't due for another 3 days, I certainly wasn't expecting a bfp!!

Thank you x thats such a wonderful result. I have 28 day cycles generally with regular ovulation but wanted a stronger chance of bfp. If i try it again i will try 5-9 but will leave it fir this cycle i think. If i do i will use your dossage...thanks again :flower:


----------



## Juniperjules

Very quiet in here girls... Anyone in, or about to enter the 2ww? I'm due to Ov on Monday (fingers crossed!), so ill be in the 2ww from then on... 
Anyone else around to join me???


----------



## Glitterdiva

Juniperjules said:


> Glitterdiva said:
> 
> 
> Yep holland and Barrett.
> 80 mg (2 tablets) days 3,4,5
> 120 mg (3 tablets) day 6
> 160 mg (4 tablets) day 7
> 
> I thoroughly believe soy was a godsend. We'd been doing everything right for 10 months, wed even just been for fertility tests at the docs cos the docs thought it was odd I'd not even had a scare whilst being on the pill for all those years, AF was also practically none existent for the whole time we were ttc, so I thought I was menopausal (my nan was 35) and I've had hot sweats for 9 yrs but 2 days before DH was due to he hid results we got a huge surprise!! It was the only thing we did different that month outta the previous 10. Oh apart from not stressing about ttc!! That last month I just thought aahhhh bollox to it I'm not stressing any longer, I only took
> A digi test cos I'd had 14 wees that day at work and AF wasn't due for another 3 days, I certainly wasn't expecting a bfp!!
> 
> Wow that's fantastic. So were you having issues with short cycles then? From wot I've read soy can lengthen ur cycle bcos it contains phytoestrogens (which is why it's commonly used in menopausal woman). But if ur cycle is regular length then u might mess it up by taking soy. But for girls who want to increase LP etc it does the trick....
> 
> Sounds like it was the magic pill for you!Click to expand...


I had normal 28 day cycles with ov from day 9-16 so I thought bugger it I'm just gonna take it anyway seeing as I couldn't pinpoint exact day of ov and rarely fit a +opk


----------



## Matin

Hi I'm a 1970 (november) gal, hope it's okay if I follow along.:flower:(going back to read through-catch up.) I should be doing laundry but this more interesting.:shy:

edited to add: Oops, I'm an idiot, I didn't notice that you said for 1974s for TTC#1. If I have anything to add that might be helpful I'll chime in. Please accept my apologies for being a 'buttinski'! lolz


----------



## BabyHopes1974

Hi I would like to join this thread. We have been ttc for one year and we just did our second iui 6 days ago so I am in the tww. I'm trying not to obsess because I am currently needing to put my energies into getting a better job. 

But I also need support from others my age so thought I would join here.


----------



## goddess25

Good Luck babyhopes.


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi, haven't been on here since 11th April when I let you all know I was in the tww after our 1st cycle of IVF.
I'm so so happy to let you all know we got a BFP, we found out a week ago today. 2nd bloodtest showed a huge rise in HCG so all is looking good. 
I hope you all get a BFP very very soon, good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Glitterdiva

Well done! Just had my scan today


----------



## Shanoa

Fantastic news, Lyghtning! This is such great news. I'm so pleased to see another 74 gal with a BFP.

Wishing you a super happy & healthy pregnancy! xxx


----------



## goddess25

Congratulstions lightning..wonderful news.


----------



## Lou1004

It's been a long time since I've posted here but wanted to let my fellow '74 borns to never give up hope!! Got my BFB yesterday After 18 months of trying!!!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Lou1004 said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted here but wanted to let my fellow '74 borns to never give up hope!! Got my BFB yesterday After 18 months of trying!!!

Congrats! It sure has been quiet around here, so I'm glad to hear any news, especially some good news! :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Congratulations Lou.

There is always good news to give hope. I am almost 32w preggo and doing pretty well. Have a wonderful H&H 9 months Lou.


----------



## Lyghtning

Congratulations Lou!!!
Wow yes it has been quiet in here, any other BFP's????

I'm now 20 weeks pregnant, half way there.

Good luck 74's


----------



## kautostar

Hello!

Am I too late to join this?! I'm a 1974 girl and just about to embark on the journey to TTC my first baby! Its great to see so many others of my age here. I feel like I've left it a bit late to start trying but never been in a position where I've felt so happy and ready before now.

I'm looking forward to reading back over the thread.


----------



## Lou1004

Nope not too late to join (not that I'm the boss of the thread or anything) I love reading all the happy news! Good luck kautostar! Best advice I can give is relax! So much easier said than done but I finally got pregnant once I stopped worrying about getting pregnant and focused on other things...I got engaged and went into wedding planning mode and two days later we conceived!


----------



## goddess25

I hear thats the way of it Lou for so many women.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

I guess I would qualify any relaxing with a deadline, something like "relax, but only for six months." After six months or so, relaxing (i.e. not looking into possible problems) could work against you.

(I hope I am properly straddling the line between optimism and pessimism when I say that!)


----------



## Juniperjules

Piggiefarmer I totally agree. After 3 mths ttc I went to my GP who referred me to an FS, the GP told me to lie & say we'd been ttc for 6 months bcos she doesn't like to waste time at our age. That was last November, since then I've had the various bloods done, follicle count, & HSG done. My AMH came back at 42.8p/mol ( which equates to about 5.8 on the US scale), so it's incredibly high. That 'could' indicate PCOS but I only had 8 follicles when they counted. I'm now seeing a new (super dooper!!) FS tomoro & I'm hoping she will sort me out! So I'm defo a big believer in start getting things checked early on at this age. If we'd waited 12 months we would be way behind the 8 ball by now. I'm 39 in December & were only now actually getting to the nitty gritty with a FS who might be able to figure things out.


----------



## goddess25

Good luck tomorrow JJ. It sounds like you are getting everything sorted out. Hope you get some answers tomorrow and you will have a plan of what to do next.


----------



## mrspbj

Hi :flower:

I'm new to this forum... TTC for 1st and I'm 39, DH is 40. 
Currently on my 3rd IUI. Both DH and I test OK but haven't 
conceive yet. 

Still trying to learn all the lingo.. I'm 18dpiui, bpn and no AF yet.
I had really strong symptoms this time around. I had twinges, small 
brown/red discharge on 9dpiui, leg cramps, lower back pain. 
Trying not to give up hope until AF comes (which should be in 1-2 
days).


----------



## goddess25

Glad all your tests came back negative..fingers crossed your not out this month.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Well, AF again for me today, now on cycle #45. They say that the longer you try, the worse your chances. Not a very helpful thought. And we really thought we had it this time: I had two significant surgeries earlier this year, we did everything right this past cycle, the charting was good, and I even had some promising symptoms.

On a related note, I have a friend on Facebook who is a child photographer... and now a _pregnant_ child photographer. Not a good combination for me. She has received dozens of congratulations, but I couldn't bring myself to contribute.


----------



## Juniperjules

Oh Piggiefarmer am so sorry AF arrived. It just sucks doesn't it. Don't feel guilty for not contributing to all the congratulations- I hate Facebook for that very reason. Infact I deactivated my account in feb this year & have left it that way. I have a sneaky 'family' account which is literally only for contact with my family who are in the UK (I'm in Aust). But I just couldn't take things like ultrasound photos & pregnancy/ birth announcements anymore. I have no grudge against individuals & wish them the best- but I really don't want to know how many aquaintences from a school, Uni, various jobs are expecting when I mostly never see or talk to them anyway. It just rubs salt in a wound that is already stinging. I prefer the 'old days' where u either saw someone pregnant or heard about it word of mouth IF someone remembered to tell you. On Facebook it just non stop constant advertising of other people's lives! 

Anyway.. Rant over ; ) 

Are u having fertility treatment? I'm in the process of doing IVF. Had bloods etc done, OH too, next FS appt I guess we figure out wot next & when we might start. 

What the next step for you?


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Juniperjules said:


> Are u having fertility treatment?

Yes, I have been having treatment of some form for about two years. More recently I had lap surgery in June to remove endo, adhesions, fibroids. Now I am taking Clomid, T3 (for thyroid), and HCG shots each cycle, along with the usual timing and temping. We won't do any IUI, IVF, etc.

With all the treatment, everything checks out... except that I have never been pregnant after 44 cycles of trying. The only thing I could really think is left is poor egg quality, but there is no direct way to assess that.


----------



## goddess25

I can only imagine how difficult it is. I am sorry your both going through this. I can understand re the fb thing. I never post anything on fb about pregnancy, ultrasounds etc I don't feel its the appropriate place. I have so many people on there that do not need to know my buisiness besides I know it can hurt people.


----------



## Shanoa

Any ladies still about? I started my TTC journey on this thread and I wondered how everyone is getting on. x


----------



## Lyghtning

Hey Shanoa
We ended up going through IVF and my little boy is 10 days old today


----------



## goddess25

I had a little boy in October and he is almost 3 months old. Wishing you all the luck in the world.


----------



## Lyghtning

oh congratulations, thats awesome news


----------



## Shanoa

Congratulations ladies! That's such wonderful news. I'm so pleased for you both. xxx


----------



## PiggieFarmer

No luck here... AF arrived today mostly on schedule. That was cycle #48.

I turned 39 last month. Still no clear answers. We even had another SA and HSG done recently. We are considering giving up, maybe a few more cycles.

Congrats to those who have made it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lyghtning

Piggy Farmer, have you considered IVF?


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Lyghtning said:


> Piggy Farmer, have you considered IVF?

The quick answer is that we have moral objections. But even if that were not an issue, our insurance won't cover any of it, and it is too expensive for us to pay for it ourselves.


----------



## Lyghtning

Totally understand that. And yes it is expensive. Good luck, you never know what 2014 has in store for you


----------



## Shanoa

So sorry to hear that, PiggieFarmer. I hope 2014 brings you something lovely.x


----------



## goddess25

Piggie farmer and to my fellow 1974'troop, thinking of you & hope 2014 is your year.


----------



## 40isnotold

First post here. I was born February 16, 1974, so my 40th is coming up way too fast for my comfort. I've only read the last 10 pages of this thread and will read over everything over the next couple of days, but I like this group dedicated to those of us born in 1974. This is very optimistic for me seeing that members have gotten pregnant and had babies. 

I have been seeing a fs for a couple months. My AMH is low. My tubes are clear. My uterus was not shaped right, so I had a hysteroscopy done Dec 12 and AF is visiting right now. FS told me to order my meds and my sperm this week (doing this on my own without a man). Next cycle, I start with IUI (and the first one should happen right around my birthday). Maybe it will take and make for an excellent birthday present. Otherwise, I'm committing to do at least 3 cycles right now before thinking about it further. 

So, ladies, good luck with your BFPs and your babies and the rest of us will catch up soon! If you are new here, welcome!


----------



## Lyghtning

Good luck, what a wonderful 40th birthday pressie. 

Wow, we are all 40 this year, and it certainly isnt too old. 

We couldn't do IUI due to dp's sperm but IFV worked for us 1st cycle. 

Good luck!


----------



## goddess25

I can't believe we are all 40 this year.

What a wonderful birthday present that would be 40.

GL.


----------



## Lou1004

Hey everyone! Haven't posted for awhile...last time I posted I was pregnant and unfotunately I miscarried at 9 weeks. I'm finally posting again but I've been avoiding the forum because it's been too upsetting. It's been 5 months since the miscarriage with no luck conceiving again. Of course it seems like everyone I know is pregnant. One friend is due a week after I was supposed to be due so it's hard seeing her growing belly and imagining how I might look and feel right now. I'm still hopeful that it will happen for me and thankful that I conceived at all but sometimes I'm just sad and feel a little defeated. Congrats to all my fellow '74's who've had success. Your stories give me hope :)


----------



## Lyghtning

So sorry to hear of your loss. At least your know your body is capable of getting pregnant. Good luck with your next cycle, hope to get some good news from you in the coming months


----------



## goddess25

So sorry to hear that. I have had 3 myself and I know how your feeling. I also jad a friend pregnant and due at the same time. It was extremely difficult for me until I had my own child then the pain lessened. Wishing you every success for this year. :hugs:


----------



## AliBiz

Hi Ladies, I hope you don't mind me butting in but I saw this thread and had to join you. I was born in December 1974 and currently ttc no 2. I had DD in 2012 when I was 37 and it took 4 months to concieve her, pregnancy and birth went like a dream and she was very healthy. I feel a lot more confident this time as I was really nervous about my age with my first. So first month hasn't been successful but I'm staying optimistic :)


----------



## 40isnotold

So sorry Lou!
My 40th birthday is Sunday so I am feeling blah about that. I'm about to start my first IUI and go to the doctor in the morning. My follies aren't as big as he wanted them to be so I'm not sure that I'll be able to do it this month, which makes me sad. I'll know more after the appointment and will post an update. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## PiggieFarmer

40isnotold said:


> My follies aren't as big as he wanted them to be

How big are they supposed to get? I have heard different things depending who I ask.


----------



## Lyghtning

We were originally going to do IUI but weren't ideal candidates for it so had to do IVF instead. My little boy is now 8 weeks old, my miracle baby. Good luck, and happy birthday for Sunday


----------



## 40isnotold

PiggieFarmer, my doctor said he didn't want to try this month unless at least one got to be between 18-20. Luckily, when I went in this morning, my largest one grew to 19 and I had two others at 17, so we were able to do the iui.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

I just received a letter from my insurance company giving me a list of things to watch out for during "your pregnancy." HAH! :roll:


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Well, AF has showed up yet again, putting an end to cycle #50. :cry: Time to give up or not? I am curious to hear what the 1974 folks have to say... here is my post on this:

LINK: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ve/2132971-50-cycles-no-bfp-time-give-up.html


----------



## BabyBean14

All I can say is go with whatever feels right to you and DH and don't worry about what everyone else thinks. If you need to stop for your sanity's sake, then stop! We're still trying, but not putting a lot of focus on it either. We have lives to lead outside of TTC, you know? :hugs:


----------



## goddess25

PiggieFarmer I cannot begin to imagine what this is like but all I can say is go with what you feel is the right thing to do for you and dh. I wish you all the best in whatever decision you decide is right for you.


----------



## Bookwrmgal

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind a newbie. I'm a Dec 74 baby and TTC #1.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

PiggieFarmer said:


> Well, AF has showed up yet again, putting an end to cycle #50. :cry: Time to give up or not? I am curious to hear what the 1974 folks have to say... here is my post on this:
> 
> LINK: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ve/2132971-50-cycles-no-bfp-time-give-up.html

It's a really tough decision. My dh have been trying for two years. I'm exhausted. I think we will try one more iui then only try naturally. We've done 8 iuis. We will also pursue adoption. I want to get pregnant so bad but exhaustion dictates I get past the emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Lavender1975

I was reading your posts from 2012 and 2013, didn't get it at first. Why were so many of you sad that AF got you, or starting IVF... when I could see your statuses - goddess25... mom, Kismet - expecting... tessjs ... mom...?!
And then :dohh: that's your current status!!! It all happened to you since then! :happydance:

this gives me so much hope :) :)


----------



## goddess25

LOL Lavender. There is always hope for sure.


----------



## BabyBean14

Lavender1975 said:


> I was reading your posts from 2012 and 2013, didn't get it at first. Why were so many of you sad that AF got you, or starting IVF... when I could see your statuses - goddess25... mom, Kismet - expecting... tessjs ... mom...?!
> And then :dohh: that's your current status!!! It all happened to you since then! :happydance:
> 
> this gives me so much hope :) :)

I just got my :bfp: a week ago after we had mostly given up. So yes, keep the faith! :hugs: :thumbup:

EDIT: Not sure how much of my story you've seen, but I was diagnosed with low ovarian reserve and endo. DH also had a minor issue. We were told IVF was our best and likely only shot. We conceived naturally after about a year and a half of trying. (It's been more like 2, but we had to take a few months off here and there). I turned 40 at the end of November. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Oh, congratulations!!! That is such great news. H&H 9 months! <3


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Kismet. I have been a bit down when AF showed up yesterday but your story gives me hope. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Nikki1979

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months kismet.


----------



## BabyBean14

Thanks ladies! I feel a bit self-conscious posting my story here because I always had mixed feelings hearing other success stories and the "don't give up advice." But since Lavender mentioned it first, I figured I would add my two cents. :)


----------



## Bookwrmgal

congrats Kismet!


----------



## goddess25

I am so excited for you darling. Have a wonderful H&H 9 months.


----------



## BabyBean14

goddess25 said:


> I am so excited for you darling. Have a wonderful H&H 9 months.

Thank you, my friend! :hugs:


----------



## Lavender1975

Oh, Kismet, such great news! :happydance: really happy for you! 

You have a great time being pregnant - healthy and happy, as you deserve after so much waiting &struggling !!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Shanoa

Kismet, so sorry for my delayed reaction. I've only just ventured back to the boards.

Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you. I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. This news has really made my day because I remember your story and struggle.

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBean14

Shanoa said:


> Kismet, so sorry for my delayed reaction. I've only just ventured back to the boards.
> 
> Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you. I hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. This news has really made my day because I remember your story and struggle.
> 
> :hugs:

I guess I should've updated here earlier but I ended up having an MMC detected on April 10th at 8+5. :cry: :nope: I had a D&C, bled heavily for two weeks after that and then had the scariest heaviest period ever 6 weeks after the original bleeding stopped. :shock: I've been having trouble with depression and anxiety, which is kicking up again now that I'm due for my period in a few days. It's weird feeling traumatized by my periods. :nope: 

Anyway, the good news in all of this is I now know I can get pregnant without IVF and we got the green light to TTC again this cycle. It looks like I ovulated this month, so here I sit in my first TWW since February. :wacko:


----------



## Shanoa

Oh no, Kismet. I am so sorry! That must have been an awful discovery. I am really sorry about the poor timing of my post.

Great news on getting the green light this cycle. I'm so pleased you've managed to find the positive side of this. You are one strong and determined lady! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## BabyBean14

Shanoa said:


> Oh no, Kismet. I am so sorry! That must have been an awful discovery. I am really sorry about the poor timing of my post.
> 
> Great news on getting the green light this cycle. I'm so pleased you've managed to find the positive side of this. You are one strong and determined lady! Sending you lots of :dust:

Thanks! :hugs: You gotta keep moving forward because...what other choice is there? :shrug:


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Hello 1974 ladies! Any news from the group?

Today is the day I must update my signature to say "40." I guess this is the point I start getting less sympathy / support from friends and doctors. :nope: There are many reasons to be happy about this birthday, but it's hard to get past having something important missing from my life.


----------



## Lyghtning

Wow, been a long time since this thread was active. Happy 40th birthday PiggieFarmer, I hope this is your lucky year.

Things are going well for us, I just looked backed through some threads and remember all those months of disappointment after disappointment. Our little man turns 1 on the 17th of this month 

We turned to IVF to help us and I'm so thankful to science for making it possible.

Again, wishing you all the luck in the world that the naughty 40's is a decade your dreams come true xo


----------



## dojenstein

PiggieFarmer said:


> Hello 1974 ladies! Any news from the group?
> 
> Today is the day I must update my signature to say "40." I guess this is the point I start getting less sympathy / support from friends and doctors. :nope: There are many reasons to be happy about this birthday, but it's hard to get past having something important missing from my life.

Hi there. I'm a 1974 baby as well. Hoping for my 2015 baby. 

I turned 40 last January. I had an MC right before that in December. But haven't gotten my BFP since then. I'm seeing the RE for the second time. (I went in May and took some tests but never followed up...thought I could do it naturally again). I'm so nervous. My fiance has a 10 year old son and thinks there's nothing wrong with him, but what if there is? Anyway, not sure if this thread is still active, but would love some buddies.

Edit: Page 74...must be a sign to start this thread up again.


----------



## Lyghtning

dojenstein, our men dont like to think there is something wrong with their 'bits' Our 1st daughter was conceived naturally in 2007, 2nd daughter conceived naturally 2009 but after trying in 2012 we ended up getting all the test done and it was my partners sperm that was preventing us from conceiving. Goes to show what can happen in just a couple of years. Worth getting tests done


----------



## PiggieFarmer

Right, tests for him are usually pretty easy and cheap. DH did that pretty early in the process and again recently, without much fuss.


----------



## dojenstein

Thanks Lyghtning and PF...I'm really nervous if it is him because he won't be as proactive as I would in treating the issue. I just logged on to my doctor's website and saw all my test results. They all looked ok. My AMH and FSH were low but in normal range. I hope it's not something bad. I just want to get knocked up already.


----------



## PiggieFarmer

dojenstein said:


> My AMH and FSH were low but in normal range.

Having low FSH is actually a good thing; what you don't want is low AMH and high FSH.


----------

